# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من بريدي ........

## شيرين عابدين

هذا الموضوع متاح لكل الأعضاء الكرام لينقلوا لنا من بريدهم كل ممتع ومفيد .......!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*نعلم** أن التاريخ مليء بالكثير من الآداب والمواعظ والغرائب والنوادر والقصص والطرائف ، فخطر لي أن نكتب في هذه الصفحة كل ما تقع عليه أعيننا من هذه المواقف المؤثرة واللطائف الجميلة والأجوبة المسكتة لعلنا نستخلص منها العبر ونستفيد من تجاربها، ولعلنا نستفيد من حكم الحكماء وظرف الظرفاء وذكاء الأذكياء وتقوى الأتقياء. وإليكم هذه المجموعة الجميلة من المواقف والطرائف :

*  *أنت الراكب ... وأنا الماشي*  *خرج إبراهيم ابن ادهم إلى الحج ماشيا ...فرآه رجل على ناقته فقال له : إلى أين يا إبراهيم ؟ قال : أريد الحج . قال : أين الراحلة فإن الطريق طويلة ؟ فقال : لي مراكب كثيرة لا تراها ...قال ما هي ؟*  *قال : إذا نزلت بي مصيبة ركبت مركب الصبر .*  *وإذا نزلت بي نعمة ركبت مركب الشكر .*  *وإذا نزل بي القضاء ركبت مركب الرضا .*  *فقال له الرجل : سر على بركة الله ، فأنت الراكب وأنا الماشي .


*  *السعادة في الإيمان*  *غاضب رجل زوجته ،* *وقال لها متوعدا :** لأشقينكِ.*  *فقالت في هدوء :** لا تستطيع أن تشقيني.*  *فقال لها :** وكيف ذلك؟*   *فقالت :**لو كانت السعادة في مال لحرمتني منه أو حُلي لمنعته عني، ولكنها في شيء لا تملكه أنت ولا الناس، إني أجد سعادتي في إيماني، وإيماني في قلبي، وقلبي لا سلطان لأحد عليه غير ربي .


*  *خمس لا يعلمهن إلا الله*  *رأى المنصور في منامه ملك الموت،*   *فسأله :** كم بقى لي من العمر؟*   *فأشار إليه بأصابعه الخمس**، فانتبه مذعورا**ً**،*   *ثم سأل** عن تأويل رؤياه؟*   *فقيل له :** خمسة أعوام،*   *وقيل :** خمسة شهور،*   *وقيل* *خمسة أيام،*   *وأخيرا سأل المنصور**أ**حد العلماء عن منامه هذا**،*  *فقال العالم :**المشار إليه خمسة أمور انفرد الله بعلمها وهي [( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَّاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ )) لقمان 33*  *

من صور البر*  *قيل لزين العابدين :**إنك أبر الناس بأمك. فلماذا لا تأكل معها في طبق واحد؟*   *فقال :**إني والله أخاف أن تسبق يدي يدها إلى ما تسبق عيناها إليه فأكون قد عققتها.


*  *أيــهم الظالم ؟*  *اختصم رجلان إلى بعض الولاة، ولم يحسن أن يقضي بينهما، فضربهما* *وقال :**الحمد لله ، لم يفتني الظالم منهما.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الكلمة ... ومعناها*  *غرق في البحر مركبان من مراكب المسلمين، فكتب الوالي إلى السلطان يخبره بذلك* *فكتب:** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أي أستفتح بالبسملة،* *اعلم أيها الأمير:**أن شلنديتين أي مركبين قد صفقا من جانب البحر أي غرقا، وهلك من فيهما أي تلفوا،*   *فكتب السلطان إلى الوالي :**ورد كتابك أي وصل وفهمناه أي قرأناه ...أدب كاتبك أي اصفعه واستبدل به أي اعزله فإنه مائق أي أحمق والسلام أي انتهى الكتاب.


*  *علوت بقدر علمي*  *سئل أحد العلماء وهو على المنبر عن مسألة* *فقال:** الله أعلم لا أدري،*   *فقيل له:** هذا المنبر لا يرقاه الجهلاء*   *فقال:** إنما علوت بقدر علمي، ولو علوت بقدر جهلي لبلغت السماء.


*  *اللهم ارزقنا ... السابعة !!!*  *كان رجل يرزق بالبنات فكانت عنده ستا ً من البنات وكانت زوجته حاملا ً فكان يخشى أن تلد بنتا ً وهو يرغب بالولد ... فعزم في نفسه على طلاقها إن هي جاءت ببنت ! ونام تلك الليلة. فرأى في نومه كأن القيامة قد قامت .. وحضرت النار: فكان كلما أخذوا به إلى أحد أبواب النار وجد إحدى بناته تدافع عنه، وتمنعه من دخول النار، حتى مر على ستة أبواب من أبواب جهنم، وفي كل باب تقف إحدى البنات لتحجزه من دخول النار سوى الباب السابع ... فانتبه مذعورا**ً** وعرف خطأ ما نواه وما عزم عليه، فندم على ذلك* *واستغفر ودعا ربه وقال :** اللهم ارزقنا السابعة.


*  *من ورع أبي حنيفة*  *كان بين أبي حنيفة – رحمه الله – وبين رجل من البصرة شركة في تجارة، فبعث إليه أبو حنيفة سبعين ثوبا ً ثمينا ً وكتب إليه " إن في واحد منها عيبا ً وهو ثوب كذا، فإذا بعته فبين العيب ".*  *فباعها الرجل بثلاثين ألف درهم، وجاء بها إلى أبي حنيفة.*  *فقال له أبو حنيفة:** هل بينت العيب ؟*  *قال:** نسيت ... فتصدق أبو حنيفة بجميع ثمنها ولم يأخذ شيئا.


*  *أبو علقمة والطبيب*  *دخل أبو علقمة النحوي على طبيب*   *فقال له :** أمتع الله بك، إني أكلت من لحوم هذه الجوازل، فطسئت طسأة فأصابني وجع ما بين الوابلة إلى دأية العنق، فلم يزل يربو وينمو حتى خالط الخلب والشراسيف، فهل عندك دواء لي ؟*  *فقال الطبيب :** نعم، خذ خربقا ً وشلفقا ً وشربقا ً فزهزقه وزقزقه واغسله واشربه.*  *قال أبو علقمة:** ما فهمت ما قلت!!.*  *قال الطبيب:** ولا أنا فهمت ما قلت!!.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*غيرة محمودة*  *اختصمت امرأة مع زوجها إلى القاضي " عام 286 هـ " فادعت على زوجها بصداق قيمته " 500 دينار"* *قالت:** ما سلمه لي . فأنكر الرجل ذلك فجاءت ببينة تشهد لها بالصداق.*   *فقال الشهود:** نريد أن تكشف لنا عن وجهها حتى نعلم أنها الزوجة أم لا ؟ " والنظر هنا مباح للضرورة " ، ولكن الزوج عندما رأى إصرارهم على رؤية وجه زوجته رفض ذلك.*   *وقال:** هي صادقة فيما تدعيه!!* *فأقر بما ادعته صيانة لوجه زوجته من أن ينظر إليه حتى شهود المحكمة**!! .*  *فلما عرفت المرأة أنه أقر بما ادعته عليه صيانة لوجهها**قالت:** هو في حل من صداقي عليه في الدنيا والآخرة.


*  *يطفئ السراج لئلا يتحرج السائل*  *روي عن سعيد بن العاص أنه كان يطعم الناس في رمضان فتخلف عنده ذات ليلة شاب من قريش بعدما تفرق الناس،*  *فقال له سعيد:** أحسب أن الذي خلفك حاجة؟*   *قال:** نعم**،** أصلح الله الأمير.*   *فأطفأ سعيد الشمعة* *ثم قال:** ما حاجتك؟*   *قال :** تكتب لي إلى أمير المؤمنين أن عليّ دينا، واحتاج إلى مسكن.*   *قال:** كم دينك؟*   *قال:** ألفا دينار، وذكر ثمن المسكن.*   *فقال سعيد:** خذها منا ونكفيك مؤونة السفر..*   *فكان الناس يقولون:** إن إطفاء الشمعة أحسن من إعطائه المال، لئلا يرى في وجهه ذل المسألة !!


*  *إنما هي نفس واحدة*  *أرسل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه جيشا**ً** إلى الروم، فأسروا عبد الله بن حذافة، فذهبوا به إلى ملكهم،* *فقالوا:** إن هذا من أصحاب محمد،*   *فقال:** هل لك أن تتنصر وأعطيك نصف ملكي؟*   *قال:** لو أعطيتني جميع ما تملك، وجميع ما تملك العرب ما رجعت عن دين محمد طرفة عين.*   *قال:** إذ**اً**ً أقتلك.*   *قال:** أنت وذاك. فأ ُمر به فصلب،*   *وقال للرماة:** ارموه قريبا من بدنه، وهو يعرض عليه، ويأبى، فأنزله ودعا بقدر، فصب فيها ماء حتى احترقت، ودعا بأسيرين من المسلمين فأمر بأحدهما فألقى فيها وهو يعرض عليه النصرانية وهو يأبى، ثم بكى عبد الله بن حذافة،*   *فقيل للملك:** إنه بكى وظن أنه قد جزع وتراجع عن موقفه،*   *فقال الملك:** ردوه. ما أبكاك؟*   *قال ابن حذافة:** هي نفس واحدة تلقى الساعة فتذهب فكنت اشتهي أن يكون بعدد شعري أنفس تلقى في النار في سبيل الله.*   *فقال له الطاغية:** هل لك أن تقبل رأسي وأخلي عنك؟* *فقال له عبد الله بن حذافة:** وعن جميع أسرى المسلمين؟*   *قال الملك:** نعم. فقبّل رأسه، فأفرج عنه وعن جميع الأسرى وقدم على عمر بن الخطاب فاخبره بما حدث،* *فقال عمر:**حق على كل مسلم أن يقبّل رأس ابن حذافة وأنا ابدأ. فقبّل رأسه**.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أحسن الدروس*  *دخل الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما المسجد فوجدا شيخا ً يتوضأ فلا يحسن الوضوء، فأرادا أن يرشداه إلى الطريقة الصحيحة في الوضوء ولكنهما خشيا أن يشعراه بجهله فيؤذيا شعوره، فاتفقا على رأى حيث اقتربا من الرجل، وقال كل منهما لأخيه إنه أحسن وأكمل منه وضوءا ً فلما رأى الرجل وضوءهما رجع إلى نفسه وأدرك ما كان يقع فيه من الخطأ*   *فقال لهما :** أحسنتما في وضوئكما، كما أحسنتما في إرشادي، فبارك الله فيكما.. وأعاد الرجل وضوءه.


*  *تخرب ... ويموت صاحبها*  *قال عون بن عبد الله:** بنى ملك ممن كان قبلكم مدينة، فتفوق في بنائها ثم صنع طعاما ً ودعا الناس إليه، وأقعد على أبوابها أناسا ً يسألون كل من خرج: هل رأيتم عيبا**ً**؟*   *فيقولون:** لا، حتى جاء في آخر الناس قوم فقراء وعليهم ثياب بالية غليظة،*   *فسألوهم:** هل رأيتم عيبا**ً**؟*   *فقالوا:** نعم عيبين، فأدخلوهم على الملك.*   *فقال:** هل رأيتم عيبا**ً**؟*   *فقالوا:** عيبين،*   *قال:** وما هما؟*   *قالوا:** تخرب ... ويموت صاحبها.*   *قال:** فهل تعلمون دارا**ً**ً لا تخرب ولا يموت صاحبها؟* *قالوا:** نعم دار الآخرة، فدعوه، فاستجاب لهم وانخلع من ملكه وتركه وتعبد معهم.


* *دعوة أحمق*  *خرج قوم من قريش في رحلة تجارة، وخرج معهم رجل أحمق فأصابتهم ريح عاصف يئسوا معها النجاة ... ثم أراد الله فسكنت الريح، فأعتق كل رجل عبدا له... فقال الأحمق ... اللهم لا مملوك لي أعتقه، ولكن امرأتي طالق لوجهك ثلاثا**ً**.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الحق أكبر منه*  *دخل إياس بن معاوية الشام وهو غلام فخاصم شيخا ً كبيرا ًإلى القاضي، وتقدم عليه .*  *فقال له القاضي:** أتتقدم شيخاً**كبيرا**ً**؟!*   *قال إياس:** الحق أكبر منه.*  *قال:** اسكت.*   *قال:** فمن ينطق بحجتي إذا لم أتكلم؟*   *قال:** لا أظنك تقول حقا**ً**ً حتى تقوم.*   *قال:** لا إله إلا الله.


*  *الثوب الأحمر*  *حكي أن أحد الملوك قديما**ً**ً فقد حاسة السمع، فدخل عليه أهل المملكة يعزونه.*   *فقال:** ما حسرتي لذهاب سمعي، ولكن تأسفي لصوت المظلوم أن يغيب عني ...* *ثم قال:** ولكنَّ بصري صحيح. وأمر بكل مظلوم أن يلبس ثوبا**ً**ً أحمر، حتى إذا رآه أنصفه.*  *علام الهمُّ؟؟*  *رأى إبراهيم بن الأدهم رجلا ً مهموما**ً**ً،*   *فقال له:**أيها الرجل:** أيجري في هذا الكون شيء لا يريده الله؟*   *قال:** لا.*  *قال:** أينقص من رزقك شيء قدره الله؟*   *قال:** لا.*  *قال:** أينقص من أجلك لحظة كتبها الله في عمرك؟*   *قال:** لا.*

  *سيـَّد قومه*  *سأل عمر بن عبد العزيز جماعة جاءوه:** من سيد قومه منكم؟*  *فقال رجل منهم:* *أنا.*  *فقال له عمر :** لو كنت سيدهم ما قلت أنا.


*  *السخاءُ الحق*  *قالت امرأة لحيـّان بن هلال:** ما السخاء في الدين؟*  *قال:** أن نعبد الله بنفس سخية غير مكرهة.*  *قالت:** أفتريدون على ذلك أجرا؟*  *قال:** نعم، لأن الله وعد بالحسنة عشر أمثالها.*  *قالت:** فإذا أعطيتم واحدة وأخذتم عشرا**ً**، فأي شيء سخوتم به. إنما السخاء أن تعبدوا الله متلذذين بطاعته، لا تريدون بذلك أجرا**ً**. ألا تستحون أن يطلع الله على قلوبكم، فيعلم أنكم تريدون شيئا بشي؟؟


*  *أتدري لم وليت؟*  *استعمل الخليفة المنصور رجلا على خرسان، فأتته امرأة في حاجة فلم تر عنده ما يفيدها ولا قضى حاجتها.*  *فقالت له قبل أن تنصرف:** أتدري لم ولاك أمير المؤمنين؟*  *قال:** لا*  *قالت:** لينظر، هل يستقيم أمر خرسان بلا* *وال ٍ أم لا؟*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

** دع الظالم لمحكمة الآخرة حيث لا حاكم إلا الله
* المرض رسالة فيها بشرى، والعافية حلة لها ثمن
* اغرس في الثانية تسبيحة، وفي الدقيقة فكرة، وفي الساعة عملا
* تفاءل و لو كنت في عين العاصفة
* كل الناس سوف يعيشون: صاحب القصر، وصاحب الكوخ.. ولكن من السعيد؟
* الجدل العقيم و النقاش التافه يذهب الصفاء والبهاء
* لا تيأس من نفسك، فالتحول بطيئ، وستصادفك عقبات تخمد الهمة، فلا تدعها تتغلب عليك
* افحص ماضيك و حاضرك، فالحياة مكونة من تجارب متتابعة يجب أن يخرج المرء منها منتصرا
* لا تقبل بوجود مناطق مظلمة في حياتك، فالنور موجود وليس عليك إلا أن تدير الزر ليتألق!

* تكاد الأشياء التافهة تدفع أكثر الناس حكمة إلى حافة الجنون!

* أمنع الحصون.. المرأة الصالحة..
* لا شيء يرفع قدر المرأة.. كالعفة..
* إذا كانت المرأة الجميلة جوهرة.. فالمرأة الفاضلة كنز..
* في موت  الأنانية.. تكمن السعادة الحقة..
* كن جميلاً تر الوجود جميلاً..
* قال أحد الحكماء: ما ندمت على مالم أتكلم به قط، ولقد ندمت على ما تكلمت به كثيراً..
* إن العاقل لا يقنط من منافع الرأي، ولا ييأس على الحال، ولا يدع الرأي والجهد..
* من القواعد المقررة أن عظماء الرجال يرثون عناصر عظمتهم من أمهاتهم..
* ليس سعيداً من لا يريد أن يكون سعيداً..
* عندما تكف عن النظر إلى بؤسك الداخلي.. تغتني..
* كن سعيداً.. ها هنا السعادة الحقيقية!
* إن الإنسان الأكثر سعادة  هو ذاك الذي يصنع سعادة أكبر عدد من الأشخاص..
* لا تنتظر أن تكون سعيداً لكي تبتسم، ابتسم لكي تكون سعيداً!
* إن المجد لا يعطى إلا أولئك الذين حلموا به دوماً..

* نحن لا نملك تغيير الماضي ولا رسم المستقبل بالصورة التي نشاء، فلماذا نقتل أنفسنا
حسرة على شيءٍ لا نستطيع تغييره..
* لن أستطيع تغيير الماضي، ولست الآن قادرا على أن أعلم ما سيجيء، فلماذا أندم وأقلق؟!
* استمتع باليوم وتمسك به، ابحث عن شيء يمنع وقوع الألم قبل أن يداهمك!!
* تكاد الأشياء التافهة  تدفع أكثر الناس حكمة إلى حافة الجنون!
* لا تقيم محكمة الانتقام فتكون أول ضحية!
* إذا سماؤك يوماً تحجبت بالغيوم.. أغمض جفونك تبصر خلف الغيوم نجوم..
والأرض حولك إذا ما توشحت بالثلوج.. أغمض جفونك خلف الثلوج مروج..*

----------


## مهندس مصري

لدي في بريدي 980 رسالة من جروب أهل الصفا .... ليتني أستطيع قرائتها ونقلها لكم ففيها فوائد جمة

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> لدي في بريدي 980 رسالة من جروب أهل الصفا .... ليتني أستطيع قرائتها ونقلها لكم ففيها فوائد جمة


*مرحبا !
ننتظر !*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

مقال للدكتور القرني ....  أبدع الشيخ الدكتور عائض القرني وكان منصفاً في مقالته التي نشرتها صحيفة 'الشرق الأوسط' تحت عنوان (نحن العرب قساة جفاة) وأتركها لكم للقراءة والتأمل . لا أقول إلا بارك الله بك يا شيخ عائض فقد كنت صريحاً ومباشراً وعادلاً وهذا ما نحتاج إليه فنقد الذات والمكاشفة الواضحة طريق لاكتشاف الخلل. 
 وافهم يا فهيم ..  د. عائض القرني  أكتب هذه المقالة من باريس في رحلة علاج الركبتين وأخشى أن أتهم بميلي  
 إلى الغرب وأنا أكتبُ عنهم شهادة حق وإنصاف ، والله إن غبار حذاء محمد  
 بن عبد الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أحبُ إليّ من أميركا وأوروبا مجتمِعَتين  
 ولكن الاعتراف بحسنات الآخرين منهج قرآني ، يقول تعالى:  
 « ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة ». 
 وقد أقمت في باريس أراجع الأطباء وأدخل المكتبات وأشاهد الناس وأنظر إلى تعاملهم فأجد رقة الحضارة ، وتهذيب الطباع ، ولطف المشاعر ، وحفاوة اللقاء ، حسن التأدب مع الآخر ، أصوات هادئة ، حياة منظمة ، التزام بالمواعيد ، ترتيب في شؤون الحياة ، 
  أما نحن العرب فقد سبقني ابن خلدون لوصفنا بالتوحش والغلظة ، 
  وأنا أفخر بأني عربي؛ لأن القرآن عربي والنبي عربي ، 
  ولولا أن الوحي هذّب أتباعه لبقينا في مراتع هبل واللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى .  ولكننا لم نزل نحن العرب من الجفاء والقسوة بقدر ابتعادنا عن الشرع المطهر.  نحن مجتمع غلظة وفظاظة إلا من رحم الله ، 
 فبعض المشايخ وطلبة العلم وأنا منهم جفاة في الخُلُق ، وتصحّر في النفوس ، حتى إن بعض العلماء إذا سألته أكفهرَّ وعبس وبسر ، 
  الجندي يمارس عمله بقسوة ويختال ببدلته على الناس ، 
  من الأزواج  
 زوج شجاع مهيب وأسدٌ هصور على زوجته وخارج البيت نعامة فتخاء ، 
  من الزوجات زوجة عقرب تلدغ وحيّة تسعى ، 
  من المسئولين من يحمل بين جنبيه نفس النمرود بن كنعان كِبراً وخيلاء 
  حتى إنه إذا سلّم على الناس يرى أن الجميل له ، 
  وإذا جلس معهم أدى ذلك تفضلاً وتكرماً منه ، 
  الشرطي صاحب عبارات مؤذية ، 
  الأستاذ جافٍ مع طلابه ، 
  فنحن بحاجة لمعهد لتدريب الناس على حسن الخُلُق  
 وبحاجة لمؤسسة لتخريج مسئولين يحملون الرقة والرحمة والتواضع ، 
  وبحاجة لمركز لتدريس العسكر اللياقة مع الناس ، 
  وبحاجة لكلية لتعليم الأزواج والزوجات فن الحياة الزوجية.  
 المجتمع عندنا يحتاج إلى تطبيق صارم وصادق للشريعة 
  لنخرج من القسوة والجفاء الذي ظهر على وجوهنا وتعاملنا . 
  في البلاد العربية يلقاك غالب العرب بوجوه عليها غبرة ترهقها قترة ، 
  من حزن وكِبر وطفشٍ وزهق ونزق وقلق ، ضقنا بأنفسنا وبالناس وبالحياة ، 
  لذلك تجد في غالب سياراتنا عُصي وهراوات لوقت الحاجة 
 وساعة المنازلة والاختلاف مع الآخرين ، 
  وهذا الحكم وافقني عليه من رافقني من الدعاة ، 
  وكلما قلت: ما السبب ؟  
 قالوا: 
  الحضارة ترقق الطباع ، نسأل الرجل الفرنسي عن الطريق ونحن في سيارتنا فيوقف سيارته ويخرج الخارطة وينزل من سيارته ويصف لك الطريق وأنت جالس في سيارتك ، 
  نمشي في الشارع والأمطار تهطل علينا فيرفع أحد المارة مظلته على رؤوسنا ، 
  نزدحم عند دخول الفندق أو المستشفى فيؤثرونك مع كلمة التأسف ، 
  أجد كثيراً من الأحاديث النبوية تُطبَّق هنا ،  
 احترام متبادل ، عبارات راقية ، أساليب حضارية في التعامل.  
 بينما تجد أبناء يعرب إذا غضبوا لعنوا وشتموا وأقذعوا وأفحشوا  
  أين منهج القرآن: 
  « وقل لعبادي يقولوا التي هي أحسن »  
 ، « وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما » ، 
  « فاصفح الصفح الجميل » ، 
  « ولا تصعّر خدّك للناس ولا تمش في الأرض مرحاً إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور ، واقصد في مشيك واغضض من صوتك إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير » . 
  وفي الحديث: « 
 الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن » ، 
  و « المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده » ، 
  و « لا تباغضوا ولا تقاطعوا ولا تحاسدوا »  
  عندنا شريعة ربّانيّة مباركة لكن التطبيق ضعيف ، 
  يقول عالم هندي: ( المرعى أخضر ولكن العنز مريضة ) .

----------


## أبو القاسم

أختي شيرين وفقها الله,شكر الله لكم على الفكرة الجميلة..
الحقيقة مقال الدكتور عائض لا يصح تصنيفه في دائرة الإبداعات بل هو مما يستحق عليه الملامة والمؤاخذة
فهذه انهزامية وليس نقداً بناء للذات , مع  إغفال لحقيقة الغرب وتلميعهم وهو قد ذهب يتعالج عندهم ويبذل ماله في زيارة خاطفة فلا يتأتى أن يصفهم بما يوحي أن عرقهم أفضل من العرب "الجفاة القساة"!
وأوصيك برد الشيخ الدكتور محمد موسى الشريف عليه وتجدينه في الشبكة

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

كما وصلتني ..


هناك زوجين ربط بينهما الحب والصداقة فكل منهما لا يجد راحته إلا بقرب الآخر
إلا أنهما مختلفين تماماً في الطباع
فالرجل (هادئ ولا يغضب في أصعب الظروف)
وعلى العكس زوجته (حادة وتغضب لأقل الأمور)
وذات يوم سافرا معاً في رحلة بحرية
أمضت السفينة عدة أيام في البحر وبعدها ثارت عاصفة كادت أن تودي بالسفينة، فالرياح مضادة والأمواج هائجة ..
امتلأت السفينة بالمياه وانتشر الذعر والخوف بين كل الركاب حتى قائد  السفينة لم يخفي على الركاب أنهم في خطر وأن فرصة النجاة تحتاج إلى معجزة  من الله،



لم تتمالك الزوجة أعصابها فأخذت تصرخ لا تعلم ماذا تصنع ..
ذهبت مسرعه نحو زوجها لعلها تجد حل للنجاة من هذا الموت وقد كان جميع  الركاب في حالة من الهياج ولكنها فوجئت بالزوج كعادته جالساً هادئاً،  فازدادت غضباً
و اتّهمتهُ بالبرود واللامبالاه

نظر إليها الزوج وبوجه عابس وعين غاضبة استل خنجره ووضعه على صدرها وقال لها بكل جدية وبصوت حاد:
ألا تخافين من الخنجر؟
نظرت إليه وقالت: لا
فقال لها: لماذا ؟
فقالت: لأنه ممسوك في يد من أثق به واحبه ؟
فابتسم وقال لها: هكذا أنا، كذلك هذه الأمواج الهائجة ممسوكة بيد من أثق به وأحبه فلماذا الخوف إن كان هو المسيطر على كل الأمور ؟

وقفـة ?
إذا أتعبتك أمواج الحياة ..
وعصفت بك الرياح وصار كل شيء ضدك ..
لا تخف !
فالله يحبك
وهو الذي لديه القدرة على كل ريح عاصفة ..
لا تخف !
هو يعرفك أكثر مما تعرف أنت نفسك ?
ويكشف مستقبلك الذي لا تعلم عنه شيء فهو أعلم السّر وأخفى ..
إن كنت تحبه فثق به تماماً واترك أمورك له
فهو يحبك .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> أختي شيرين وفقها الله,شكر الله لكم على الفكرة الجميلة..
> الحقيقة مقال الدكتور عائض لا يصح تصنيفه في دائرة الإبداعات بل هو مما يستحق عليه الملامة والمؤاخذة
> فهذه انهزامية وليس نقداً بناء للذات , مع  إغفال لحقيقة الغرب وتلميعهم وهو قد ذهب يتعالج عندهم ويبذل ماله في زيارة خاطفة فلا يتأتى أن يصفهم بما يوحي أن عرقهم أفضل من العرب "الجفاة القساة"!
> وأوصيك برد الشيخ الدكتور محمد موسى الشريف عليه وتجدينه في الشبكة


شكر الله لك يا أبا القاسم !
رأيك يحترم ، و أظن أن الدكتور عائض القرني لم يحكم على الغرب من هذه الزورة القصيرة ، لكن ربما كان حكما نتيجة مواقف عدة تجمعت لديه ، لم يتسع المقال لسردها ، وكذلك ربما جاء حكمه على العرب بعد محاولات عدة في العلاج ، فجاء حكمه للموازنة بين مستشفيين ليس إلا ، وهذا رأيه في كل الأحوال ؛ لكنني بأمانة الله ، بعد متابعتي الدقيقة لبرنامج ( خواطر 6 ) للإعلامي اللامع أحمد الشقيري ، ازددت فخرا بما كان عليه المسلمون العرب ، وتأسفت لما وصلنا إليه الآن !

----------


## أبو القاسم

مقاله يا أخية الإسلام:سيء
طلبت منك قراءة رد الشيخ الدكتور محمد موسى..فهلا فعلت مشكورة..؟

----------


## حطّام

ما شاء الله انتقاءات متميزة ما عدى مقالة عائض فجزاكِ الله خيرًا

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> مقاله يا أخية الإسلام:سيء
> طلبت منك قراءة رد الشيخ الدكتور محمد موسى..فهلا فعلت مشكورة..؟



أفعل إن شاء الله ، وبارك الله فيك !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
   من روائع الشيخ علي الطنطاوي …. رحمه الله

يقول الشيخ علي الطنطاوي -رحمه الله -
حدثني رجل كبير القدر صادق اللهجه قال: كنت في لندن ،فرأيت صفا طويلا من الناس يمشي الواحد
منهم على عقب الآخر ممتدا من وسط الشارع إلى اخره  فسألت فقالوا أن هنا مركز توزيع وأن الناس يمشون اليه صفا كلما جاء واحد اخذ آخر الصف فلا يكون تزاحم
ولا تدافع ولا يتقدم احد دوره ولو كان الوزير ولو كان أمامه الكناس وتلك عادتهم في كل مكان على مدخل
الكنيسة وعلى السينما وأمام بائع الجرائد وعند ركوب الترام أوصعود القطار . قال: ونظرت فرأيت في الصف كلبا في فمه سله وهو يمشي مع الناس كلما خطو خطوة..
خطا خطوة لايحاول أن يتعدى دوره أو يسبق من أمامه ولا يسعى من وراءه ليسبقه ولا يجد غضاضة أن يمشي
 وراء كلب مادام قد سبقه الكلب . فقلت ما هذا ؟ قالوا كلب يرسله صاحبه بهذه السلة وفيها الثمن والبطاقة فيأتيه بنصيبه من الإعاشة .
لما سمعت هذه القصة خجلت من نفسي أن يكون الكلب قد دخل النظام وتعلم اداب المجتمع
ونحن لانزال نبصر أناسا في أكمل هيئه وأفخم زي تراهم فتحسبهم من الأكابر يزاحمونك ليصعدوا الترام قبلك بعدما
وضعت رجلك على درجته…
أو يمدون ايديهم من فوق رأسك إلى شباك البريد وأنت جئت قبلهم وأنت صاحب الدور دونهم…
أو يقفزون ليدخلوا قبلك على الطبيب وأنت تنظر متالما لساعتين…
وهم إنما وثبوا من الباب الى المحراب . 
خجلت من رجال لم يتعلموا الانتظام الذي تعلمته الكلاب !!  
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أبى إلا أن يأخذها حراما*

دخل الخليفة على بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه وأرضاه مسجد الكوفة يوما

وقال لرجل كان واقفا على باب المسجد :

امسك بغلتي.

فوافق الرجل، وبعد دخول الأمام الى المسجد

اخذ الرجل لجام البغلة وتركها

وعندما خرج الامام علي من المسجد كان في يده درهمين

أراد أن يكافئ بهما الرجل على امساكه بغلته ، ولكنه لم يجد الرجل

ووجد البغلة واقفة بغير لجام .فركبها ومضى

ثم انه دفع لغلامه قنبر الدرهمين ليشتري بهما لجاما جديدا للبغلة

فلما ذهب قنبر الى السوق وجد اللجام في السوق

وقد باعه السارق بدرهمين

وعندما عاد باللجام وأخبر الامام بقصته، قال رضي الله عنه :



سبحان الله!! أردت أن أعطيها له حلالا,

فأبى إلا أن يأخذها حراما ويسأله الله عنها.

ان العبد ليحرم نفسه الرزق الحلال بترك الصبر.

..............................  ...

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*قال لي صديقي:**أمس ضحكت زوجتي مني فقد كنت أقرأ في الصباح سورة آل عمران،*  *وخرجتُ لعملي، وإذا بي قبل النوم أقرأُ سورة هود..*  *فقالت:**ما بك؟ أصبحتَ تتنقَّل بين السور على غير عادتك في ختم القرآن!*  *هل لأنك تحب سورة هود أم أنك تقرأ وردك برموش عينيك..؟* *قلت لها:** سأحكي لكي لاحقًا، لكنها نامت.*  *في الصباح كنَّا على موعدٍ عائلي، ولمَّا كانت زوجتي تتأخر في "الجهوزية"..*  *فقد لبستُ ثياب الخروج، وأمرت الكبار بمساعدة الصغار وإنزال الشنط للسيارة.*  *وسحبت كرسي وجلست بجوار باب الخروج، ومعي مصحفي، فكانت*  *تتوقع مني أن أرفع صوتي وأصيح بصوتي الجهوري لها هيَّا.. تأخرتي..*  *لكنها كانت تسمع قراءة القرآن، وعند آيات الرحمة كنت أرفع صوتي فهمَّت زوجتي*  *وقالت:**سبحان الله ربنا يهدي.. أين موشحات الحِفاظ على الموعد وضرورة السرعة في "الجهوزية"؟* *ضحكتُ وقلت لها:** يكفي23 عامًا من النصائح.*  *وكان لي موعد عند أحد الزبائن لكنه أبقاني في حجرة الجلوس نصف ساعة*  *معتذرًا بأدب، فتناولت مصحفي وأنهيتً وردي.*  *خرجتُ في مشوارٍ إلى وسط البلد بزحامها وضوضائها وزخمها أخذتُ*  *ابني معي ليقود السيارة، وتناولت مصحفي ولم أحس بالزحام ولا الضوضاء*  *ولا أي شيء بل السكون والراحة والسلام يملأ حياتي،*  *لكن الدموع نزلت من عيني ليست دموع الفرح ولا دموع تأثُّري بالآيات الجليلة**،* *إنما هي دموع الندم..* *يا الله! كم فرطنا من ساعاتٍ، هل يُعقل أنني أختم القرآن*  *في حوالي 5 أيام من ساعات الانتظار، هذه الأوقات التي كانت كلها توتُّر وتبرُّم وضيق وانزعاج..*  *فكم قصَّرتُ في حق نفسي..؟* *هل يُعقل أنني أصبحت أحبُّ ساعات الانتظار!!.*  *في انتظار الطعام ذلك الموعد المقدس الذي أحافظ عليه مع أولادي*  *حين يتأخر الطعام كنت أنزعج.. لكني أمسكت مصحفي وعلا صوتي*  *عند** الآية ﴿**وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآَنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  ﴾* *(الإسراء: من الآية 82).*  *قالت لي زوجتي:**إن قراءتك هذه تركت انطباعًا طيبًا لدى الأولاد كلهم كبارًا وصغارًا،*  *فهم بالرغم من أنهم يحفظون القرآن منذ الصغر إلا أن صوتك الطيب بحشرجته الخفيفة*  *وإحساسك بالمعاني جعلهم يشتاقون لذلك، ويقولون: إنهم يتذكَّرون الآيات التي قرأتها ويقلدونك.*  *أين أنت يا رجل..؟!*  *يا الله! نزلت عليَّ الملاحظة كالصاعقة، فكم قصَّرت في حقهم،*  *فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "**كلكم راعٍ وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته**"..*  *فغياب القدوة في القرآن بالبيت وغياب القدوة في الأذكار والصيام والأوراد..*  *يجعل تعليماتك لهم بأداء أعمالهم التعبدية باهتةً ودون روح..*  *وتصبح التعليمات أمرًا من ضمن آلاف الأوامر التي يسمعونها صباحَ مساء.*  *يا الله! كم ضيعت عليهم ساعات الطمأنينة والهدوء والسلام التي كان يحققها القرآن؟.*  *. ضيعت عليهم الرحمة والنور ومباركة الملائكة.. ضيعت عليهم الشفاء*  *وينابيع الخير والعطاء التي يمنحنا إيَّاها القرآن، أأنا السبب؟.. الله المستعان..*  *لكن عذرًا فأنا من سيزرع فيهم عشق ساعات الانتظار..*  *اللهم أكرمنا بكرم القرآن, وشرِّفنا بشرف القرآن, واجعلنا من أهله.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*من يصدق أن رئيسا للجمهورية يمكن أن يزهد فى المنصب ويقرر أن يتركه لكى يتفرغ للتعبير عن عشقه للشطرنج ؟
الأولى الزهد فى المنصب معقولة فى غير بلادنا بطبيعة الحال* *لكن الثانية غير معقولة فى أى مكان بالكرة الأرضية* * باستثناء روسيا الاتحادية ، هذا حدث مع كيرسان ايليو مجينوف رئيس جمهورية كالميكيا الروسية التى تتمتع بالاستقلال الذاتي وتقع على ضفاف بحر قزوين* * أغلب سكانها من البوذيين* *
السيد إيليو مجينوف يرأس جمهورية كالميكيا منذ سبعة عشر عاما ( انتخب عام 1993 ) لكنه انتخب رئيسا للاتحاد الدولي للشطرنج بعد فترة قصيرة من  توليه المنصب فى عام 1995 حيث عرف عنه هوسه باللعبة وذيوع شهرته كلاعب ماهر
وطوال السنوات التى خلت ظلت تتنازعه الرغبة فى التفرغ للهواية التى تعلق بها وعشقها ، ويبدو أنه فقد حماسه لرئاسة الجمهورية مؤخرا ، فأعلن أنه لن يطلب التجديد لنفسه* * مكتفيا بأربع ولايات أمضاها فى منصبه* *وقال فى تصريحات صحفية إنه لن يطلب من الرئيس الروسي أن يمدد له رئاسته للمرة الخامسة ، علما بأن رؤساء الجمهوريات التي تتمتع بالحكم الذاتي يعيّنون من قبل الكريملين ابتداء من عام 2004 ، وكانوا ينتخبون قبل ذلك
طوال فترة رئاسته*  *ظل صاحبنا يعتبر بلده جمهورية كالميكيا هي عاصمة الشطرنج في العالم ، ولذلك أنشأ فى عاصمتها اليستا ما اطلق عليه*  *مدينة الشطرنج وهى عبارة عن مجمع من المباني مخصص لأنشطة هواة اللعبة* *
الطريف أن رئاسة الرجل لاتحاد الشطرنج ليست مضمونة* * لأن لاعبا روسيا كبيرا اسمه أناتولى كاربوف ينافسه على هذا المنصب فى انتخابات لشغل المنصب ستجرى فى 29 سبتمبر الحالى ، في حين أن ولايته الرابعة لرئاسة الجمهورية*  *تنتهي في 24 أكتوبر الذي يليه* *
الذى حدث فى ألمانيا أقل غرابة ، ذلك أن الرئيس الألماني* * كريستيان فولف الذي انتخب لمنصبه فى 30 يونيو الماضي واجه مشكلة في تعليم ابنه ، حين اضطر إلى الانتقال من هانوفر حيث مقره وموطنه الأصلي إلى العاصمة برلين* * لتولى مهام منصبه* *
إذ حاول إلحاق ابنه الصغير لينوس بإحدى الحضانات الحكومية ذات الأسعار الرمزية ، لكنه لم يجد مكانا له*  * فاضطر إلى تسجيل ابنه على قائمة الانتظار لحين خلو أحد الأماكن ، حيث تشير الإحصاءات إلى أن فى برلين* * نحو 117 ألف مكان فى رياض الأطفال*  * مقابل نحو 152 ألف طفل لمن هم تحت 6 سنوات*  *أما الذين تحت 3 سنوات فإن الأماكن المتوافرة*  *لا تستوعب منهم سوى 43٪ من أطفال المدينة* * وبسبب من ذلك يوضع عشرات الأطفال كل عام على قوائم الانتظار حتى تتوافر لهم الأماكن فى الحضانات*  *أو فى المدارس الابتدائية* *ولأن الرئيس الألمانى خارج مكتبه مواطن عادي شأنه شأن غيره من خلق الله ، فإنه عجز عن إلحاق طفله بحضانة الحي الذى يقيم فيه ، وحين تحدث عن هذا الموضوع إلى وسائل الإعلام فإنه ذكر أن منصبه يحظى باحترام كبير حقا*  * لكن ذلك لا يعنى أن يغير من نمط حياته هو وعائلته*  * أو أن يعاملوا معاملة خاصة تميزهم عن غيرهم من المواطنين* *الطريف أن وسائل الإعلام الألمانية حين اهتمت بالخبر وأبرزته فإنها لم تركز على عجز الرئيس عن إلحاق ابنه بالحضانة واعتبرت ذلك أمرا عاديا لا يثير الانتباه ، ولكنها اعتنت بالأمر بحسبانه دليلا على وجود أزمة نقص فى الحضانات بالعاصمة* *إن رئيس جمهورية الاتحاد الروسي الصغيرة لم يجد*  *في منصب الرئاسة ما يغريه بالاستمرار فيه حتى آخر نفس*  * وأدرك أن رئاسته لاتحاد الشطرنج توفر له متعة لا يجدها*  *وهو رئيس ، فانحاز وراء حسّه الإنساني*  *معرضا عن أبهة السلطة وهيلمانها* *أما الرئيس الألماني فلم ينس أنه فى الأصل مواطن*  * كل الذي حدث له أنه حين انتخب انتقل من هانوفر إلى برلين فى حين أن الرؤساء الذين نعرفهم ما إن يقبض الواحد منهم على منصبه حتى ينتقل من مصاف البشر إلى مصاف غير البشر
ولذلك كان طبيعيا أن يعجز المستشار الألماني*  *عن حجز مكان لابنه فى الحضانة*

* فهمي هويدي   *

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*جاكسون بروان .. لما جاء ولده يدخل للجامعة قرر يكتب له النصايح اللي يحتاجها من وجهة*
*نظره كأب .. بزعمه بيكتب ورقة ولا ثنتين تفاجأ انه كتب 1560 نصيحة ..!*  *ومن كثر ماعجبت أهله وأصحابه طبعها في كتيب(Life'sLittle Instruction Book)*  *وحققت أفضل المبيعات لعدة سنوات بقائمة نيويورك تايمز*  *هذي أهم ماكتب(حسب ما ذكر الكاتب/فهد الأحمدي ) ..*  *
1.    احذر من عروض البنوك مهما كانت مغرية !*  *2.    اهدِ حماتك وردا في عيد ميلاد زوجتك !*  *3.    لا تترك منزلك دون جهاز لكشف الحريق !*  *4.    توكل على الله ولكن أغلق بابك جيدا !*  *5.    لا تيأس أبدا واحتفظ بخط للرجعة !*  *
6.    لا تتخذ قرارا وأنت غاضب !*  *7.    كن شجاعا ، وإن لم تكن كذلك فتظاهر ، فلن يلاحظ أحد الفرق !*  *8.    حاول فتح السيفون وأبواب الحمام "بكوعك" !*  *9.    تعلم كيف تستمع فالفرص الخفية تحتاج لأذن قوية !*  *10.  لا تحرم الآخرين من الأمل فقد يكون هذا كل ما يملكونه !*  *
11..    حين تصادف كتابا جيدا اشتره حتى لو لم تقرأه !*  *12.    كن لطيفا أكثر من الحقيقة ، ولكن لا تسمح لأحد باستغلالك!*  *13.    اعمل تماريناً للبطن 50 مرة في الصباح و 50 في المساء!*  *14.    لا تستثمر في الأسهم مالا تتحمل خسارته لاحقا (.... وياليتك سمعتها من قبل) !*  *15.    لا تشارك رجلا فشل ثلاث مرات !*  *
16.    لاتستعمل بطاقات الائتمان للشراء بالتقسيط !*  *17.    ابتسم فهذا لا يكلفك شيئا ولكنه لا يقدر بالمال !*  *18.    لا تجادل شرطيا أبدا (... وهي نصيحة سمعتها من والدي أيضا) !*  *19.    لا تشتر حقائب أو بناطيل جينز أو ساعة ثمينة فهذا مضيعة للمال !*  *20.    شجع أبناءك على العمل في أوقات فراغهم حالما يبلغون السادسة عشرة.*  *21.     لا تصدق كل ما تسمع ، ولا تنفق كل ما تملك ، ولا تنم قدر ماترغب ...*  *22.    حين تقول والدتك «ستندم على فعل ذلك».. ستندم عليه غالبا!*  *23.    اعتن بسمعتك جيدا فستثبت لك الأيام أنها أغلى ما تملك!*  *24.    لا تخش العقبات الكبيرة فخلفها تقع الفرص العظيمة!*  *25.    قد لا يتطلب الأمر أكثر من شخص واحد لقلب حياتك رأسا على عقب!*  *26.    اختر رفيقة حياتك بحرص؛ فهو قرار سيشكل 90% من سعادتك أو بؤسك!*  *27.    اقلب أعداءك لأصدقاء بفعل شيء جميل ومفاجئ لهم!*  *28.    حين تدق الفرصة على بابك أدعوها للمبيت!*  *29.    تعلم القواعد جيدا ثم اكسر بعضها!*  *30.    احكم على نجاحك من خلال قدرتك على العطاء وليس الأخذ!*  *
31..    لا تتجاهل الشيطان مهما بدل ثيابه!*  *32.    ركز على جعل الأشياء أفضل وليس أكبر أو أعظم!*  *33.    كن سعيدا بما تملك، وأعمل لامتلاك ما تريد!*  *34.    اعط الناس أكثر مما يتوقعون!*  *35.    دلل زوجتك، ولكن ليس أطفالك!*  *36.    لا تكن منشغلا لدرجة عدم التعرف على أشخاص جدد!*  *37.    اقض مع أطفالك ضعف وقتك المعتاد وامنحهم نصف المال المعتاد!*  *38.    ابتعد عن الأماكن المشبوهة؛ فالأحداث السيئة لا تحدث إلا هناك!*  *39.    الفاشل في إنفاق ماله فاشل في كل شيء في حياته!*  *40.    لا تهدد ما لم تملك القدرة على التنفيذ!*  *41.    تعلم الاسعافات الأولية فجميعنا يمر بظرف يندم عليها!*  *42.    حين يسألك أحدهم سؤالا لاتحبه، ابتسم وقل «ولماذا تريد أن تعرف»!*  *43.    لا تفقد أعصابك، أو ثقتك بنفسك، أو مفاتيح سيارتك!*  *44.    فاجئ صديقا قديما باتصال مباغت!*  *45.    لا تقل لرجل إنه سيصبح أصلعَ أو أشيبَ، فهو يعرف ذلك مسبقا!*  *46.    سافر وشاهد أماكن جديدة بعقل مفتوح!*  *47.    حين تشتري عقارا انتبه لثلاثة شروط مهمة: الموقع ثم الموقع ثم الموقع!*  *48.    اكتب 10 اشياء تريد انجازها في حياتك ثم ضع الورقة في محفظتك!*  *49.    كل شخص تقابله يملك شيئا مميزا، حاول تعلمه!*  *50.    سجل صوت والدك ووالدتك وهما يضحكان!*  *
51.    ارسل لزوجتك باقة ورد ثم فكر بالسبب لاحقا!*  *52.    لا تتوقع من أطفالك الاستماع لنصائحك ووضعك مزر!*  *53.    ادخر دائما 10% من دخلك!*  *54.    كلما تعلمت أكثر كلما طرحت عن كاهليك المزيد من المخاوف!*  

*
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*من قصص الفرج بعد الشدة* *
* *بعد انتهاء مراسم الحج ... اكتظ المطار بالحجاج وهم ينتظرون طائراتهم ... جلس الحاج سعيد على الكرسي وبجانبه حاج اخر فسلم الرجلان على بعضهما وتعارفا وتجاذبا اطراف الحديث حتى قال الرجل الاخر :* 
*والله يا أخ سعيد انا اعمل مقاولا وقد رزقني الله من فضله وفزت بمناقصة اعتبرها صفقة العمر وقد قررت ان يكون اداء فريضة الحج للمرة العاشرة اول ما أفعله شكرانا لله على نعمته التي انعم بها علي وقبل ان أتي الى هنا زكيت اموالي وتصدقت كي يكون حجي مقبولا عند الله ... ثم اردف بكل فخر واعتزاز وها أنا قد اصبحت حاجا للمرة العاشرة .*
*أومأ سعيد برأسه وقال : حجا مبروراً وسعيا مشكوراً وذنبا مغفورا ان شاء الله* 
*ابتسم الرجل وقال : اجمعين يا رب وانت يا أخ سعيد هل لحجك قصة خاصة ؟* 
*اجاب سعيد بعد تردد : والله يا أخي هي قصة طويلة ولا اريد ان اوجع رأسك بها.*
*ضحك الرجل وقال : بالله عليك هلا اخبرتني فكما ترى نحن لانفعل شيئا سوى الانتظار هنا .* 
*ضحك سعيد وقال : نعم, الانتظار وهو ما تبدأ به قصتي فقد انتظرت سنينا طويلة حتى احج فأنا اعمل منذ ان تخرجت معالجا فيزيائيا قبل 30 سنة وقاربت على التقاعد وزوجت ابنائي وارتاح بالي ثم قررت بما تبقى من مدخراتي البسيطة أداء فريضة الحج هذا العام فكما تعرف لا يضمن احد ما تبقى من عمره وهذه فريضة واجبة .* 
*وفي نفس اليوم الذي كنت اعتزم فيه الذهاب الى متعهد الحج بعد انتهاء الدوام وسحبت لهذا الغرض كل النقود من حسابي... صادفت احدى الامهات التي يتعالج ابنها المشلول في المستشفى الخاص الذي اعمل به وقد كسا وجهها الهم والغم وقالت لي استودعك الله يا اخ سعيد فهذه اخر زيارة لنا لهذا المستشفى , استغربت كلامها وحسبت انها غير راضية عن علاجي لابنها وتفكر في نقله  لمكان اخر فقالت لي لا يا أخ سعيد يشهد الله انك كنت لابني احن من الاب وقد ساعده علاجك كثيرا بعد ان كنا قد فقدنا الامل به .* 
*استغرب الرجل وقاطع سعيد قائلا : غريبة , طيب اذا كانت راضية عن ادائك وابنها يتحسن فلم تركت العلاج ؟* 
*اجابه سعيد : هذا ما فكرت به وشغل بالي فذهب الى الادارة وسالت المحاسب عن سبب ما حدث وان كان بسبب قصور مني فأجابني المحاسب بان لا علاقة لي بالموضوع ولكن زوج المرأة قد فقد وظيفته واصبح الحال صعبا جدا على العائلة ولم تعد تستطيع دفع تكاليف العلاج الطبيعي فقررت ايقافه.* 
*حزن الرجل وقال : لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله , مسكينة هذه المرأة فكثير من الناس فقدت وظائفها بسبب ازمة الاقتصاد الاخيرة , وكيف تصرفت يا اخ سعيد ؟* 
*اجاب سعيد : ذهبت الى المدير ورجوته ان يستمر بعلاج الصبي على نفقة المستشفى ولكنه رفض رفضا قاطعا وقال لي ان هذه مؤسسة خاصة تبتغي الربح وليست مؤسسة خيرية للفقراء والمساكين ومن لا يستطيع الدفع فهو ليس بحاجة للعلاج .* 
*خرجت من عند المدير حزينا مكسور الخاطر على المرأة وابنها خصوصا ان الصبي قد بدأ يتحسن وايقاف العلاج معناه انتكاسة تعيده الى نقطة الصفر , وفجأة وضعت يدي لا اراديا على جيبي الذي فيه نقود الحج , فتسمرت في مكاني لحظة ثم رفعت رأسي الى السماء وخاطبت ربي قائلا :* 
*اللهم انت تعلم بمكنون نفسي وتعلم ان ليس احب الى قلبي من حج بيتك وزيارة مسجد نبيك وقد سعيت لذلك طوال عمري وعددت لأجل ذلك الدقائق والثواني ولكني مضطر لان اخلف ميعادي معك فاغفر لي انك انت الغفور الرحيم .* 
*وذهبت الى المحاسب ودفعت كل ما معي له عن اجرة علاج الصبي لستة اشهر مقدما وتوسلت اليه ان يقول للمرأة بأن المستشفى لديه ميزانية خاصة للحالات المشابهة .* 
*دمعت عين الرجل : بارك الله بك واكثر من امثالك, ولكن اذا كنت قد تبرعت بمالك كله فكيف حججت اذا ؟* 
*قال سعيد ضاحكا : اراك تستعجل النهاية , هل مللت من حديثي ؟ اسمع يا سيدي بقية القصة , رجعت يومها الى بيتي حزينا على ضياع فرصة عمري في الحج وفرح لأني فرجت كربة المرأة وابنها ونمت ليلتها ودمعتي على خدي فرأيت نفسي في المنام وانا اطوف حول الكعبة والناس يسلمون علي ويقولون لي حجا مبرورا ياحاج سعيد فقد حججت في السماء قبل ان تحج على الارض , دعواتك لنا يا حاج سعيد , حتى استيقظت من النوم وانا احس بسعادة غير طبيعية على الرغم من أني كنت شبه متأكد اني لن اتشرف يوما بلقب حاج , فحمدت الله على كل شيئ ورضيت بأمره . وما ان نهضت من النوم حتى رن الهاتف وكان مدير المستشفى الذي قال لي :* 
*يا سعيد أنجدني فأحد كبار رجال الاعمال يريد الذهاب الى الحج هذا العام وهو لا يذهب دون معالجه الخاص الذي يقوم على رعايته وتلبية حاجاته, ومعالجه زوجته في ايام حملها الاخيرة ولا يستطيع تركها فهلا أسديتني خدمة وذهبت بدلا عنه ؟ لا اريد ان افقد وظيفتي اذا غضب مني فهو يملك نصف المستشفى .* 
*قلت له بلهفة : وهل سيسمح لي ان احج ؟*
*فاجابني بالموافقة* 
*فقلت له اني سأذهب معه ودون اي مقابل مادي , وكما ترى فقد حججت وبأحسن ما يكون عليه الحج وقد رزقني الله حج بيته دون ان ادفع اي شيئ والحمد لله وفوق ذلك فقد اصر الرجل على اعطائي مكافئة مجزية لرضاه عن خدمتي له وحكيت له عن قصة المرأة المسكينة فأمر بان يعالج ابنها في المستشفى على نفقته الخاصة وان يكون في المستشفى صندوق خاص لعلاج الفقراء وفوق ذلك فقد اعطى زوجها وظيفة لائقة في احدى شركاته . * 
*نهض الرجل وقبل سعيد على جبينه : والله لم اشعر في حياتي بالخجل مثلما اشعر الان يا اخ سعيد فقد كنت احج المرة تلو الاخرى وانا احسب نفسي قد انجزت شيئا عظيما وان مكانتي عند الله ترتفع بعد كل حجة ولكني ادركت لتوي ان حجك بألف حج من امثالي فقد ذهبت انا الى بيت الله بينما دعاك الله الى بيته ومضى وهو يردد:* 
* غفر الله لي, غفر الله لي .*
* اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ وَفُجَاءَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*يحـــكى أنه كان يوجد ملك أعــرج ويرى بعين واحدة**
وفي أحد الايام.... دعا هذا الملك [فنانيـن] ليرسموا له صورة شخصية بشرط أن " لا تظهر عيوبه" في هذه الصورة*

*

فرفض كل الفنانيــن رسم هذه الصورة !
فكيف سيرسمون الملك بعينين وهو لايملك سوى عين واحدة ؟*



*وكيف يصورونه** بقدمين سليمتين وهو أعرج ؟**
**ولكن...
وسط هذا الرفض الجماعي (قبل أحد الفنانين رسم الصورة)
وبالفعل رسم صوره جميلة وفي غايــة الروعة
كيف ؟؟
تصور الملك واقفاً وممسكاً ببندقيــــة الصيد (بالطبع كان يغمض إحدى عينيه) ويحني قدمـــه العرجاء

وهــكذا رسم صورة الملك بلا عيــوب وبكل بساطـة*






*ليتنا نحاول أن نرسم صوره جيدة عن الآخرين مهما كانــــــــــــ  ت عيوبهم واضحة..**
وعندما ننقل هذه الصورة للناس... نستر الأخطاء
فلا يوجد شخص خال من العيوب
فلنأخذ الجانب الإيجابي داخل أنفسنا وأنفس الآخرين ونترك السلبي فقط لراحتنا وراحة الآخرين.
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

أبو نصر الصياد

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*هناك زوجان ربط بينهما الحب والصداقة فكل منهما لا يجد راحته إلا بقرب الآخر**إلا أنهما مختلفين تماماً في الطباع** فالرجل (هادئ ولا يغضب في أصعب الظروف)**وعلى العكس زوجته (حادة وتغضب لأقل الأمور)
**وذات يوم سافرا معاً في رحلة بحرية**أمضت السفينة عدة أيام في البحر وبعدها ثارت عاصفة كادت أن تودي بالسفينة، فالرياح مضادة والأمواج هائجة ..**امتلأت السفينة بالمياه وانتشر الذعر والخوف بين كل الركاب حتى قائد السفينة لم يخفي على الركاب أنهم في خطر وأن فرصة النجاة تحتاج إلى معجزة من الله،* *لم تتمالك الزوجة أعصابها فأخذت تصرخ لا تعلم ماذا تصنع ..**ذهبت مسرعه نحو زوجها لعلها تجد حل للنجاة من هذا الموت وقد كان جميع الركاب في حالة من الهياج ولكنها فوجئت بالزوج كعادته جالساً هادئاً، فازدادت غضباً**و اتّهمتهُ بالبرود واللامبالاه** نظر إليها الزوج وبوجه عابس وعين غاضبة استل خنجره ووضعه على صدرها وقال لها بكل جدية وبصوت حاد:
**ألا تخافين من الخنجر؟**نظرت إليه وقالت: لا**فقال لها: لماذا ؟**فقالت: لأنه ممسوك في يد من أثق به واحبه ؟**فابتسم وقال لها: هكذا أنا، كذلك هذه الأمواج الهائجة ممسوكة بيد من أثق به وأحبه فلماذا الخوف إن كان هو المسيطر على كل الأمور ؟
**وقفـة ?**
إذا أتعبتك أمواج الحياة ..**وعصفت بك الرياح وصار كل شيء ضدك ..**لا تخف !**فالله يحبك**وهو الذي لديه القدرة على كل ريح عاصفة ..**لا تخف !**هو يعرفك أكثر مما تعرف أنت نفسك ?**ويكشف مستقبلك الذي لا تعلم عنه شيء فهو أعلم السّر وأخفى ..**إن كنت تحبه فثق به تماماً واترك أمورك له** فهو يحبك*

----------


## تقوى الفلسطينية

*
*
* قال سلمة ابن دينار * 

* ما أحببت أن يكون معك في الآخرة فقدمه اليوم*

* وما كرهت أن يكون معك في الآخرة فاتركه اليوم*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :* 

* من هداية الحمار -الذي هو ابلد الحيوانات - أن الرجل يسير به ويأتي به الى منزله*

* من البعد في ليلة مظلمة فيعرف المنزل فإذا خلى جاء اليه ، ويفرق بين الصوت*

* الذي يستوقف به والصوت الذي يحث به على السير*

* فمن لم يعرف الطريق الى منزله - وهو الجنـــة - فهو أبلد من الحمار*


* -------------------------------------*


* قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه :* 

* أيها الناس احتسبوا أعمالكم .. فإن من احتسب عمله .. كُتب له أجر عمله وأجر حسبته*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* سُئل الإمام أحمد :*

* متى يجد العبد طعم الراحة ؟*

* فقال : عند أول قدم يضعها في الجنة !!*


* ---------------------------------*



* قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :* 

* نور العقل يضيء في ليل الهوى فتلوح جادة الصواب .. فيتلمح البصير في ذلك عواقب الامور*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* قال مالك ابن دينار :* 

* اتخذ طاعة الله تجارة تأتيك الارباح من غير بضاعة ..*


* --------------------------------*



* قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه :* 

* من كان يحب أن يعلم انه يحب الله فليعرض نفسه على القرآن فمن أحب القرآن فهو يحب الله فإنما القرآن كلام الله .*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* قال ابن تيميه رحمه الله :* 

* فالرضا باب الله الأعظم وجنة الدنيـــا.. وبستان العارفين..*


* --------------------------------*



* قال الامام أحمد :* 

* الناس الى العلم أحوج منهم الى الطعام والشراب لأن الرجل يحتاج الى الطعام والشراب في اليوم مرة أو مرتين*

* وحاجته الى العلم بعدد أنفاسه.*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* قال مالك :* 
* إن حقاً على من طلب العلم أن يكون عليه*

* وقار وسكينة وخشية*

* وأن يكون متبعاً لآثار من مضى قبله .*


* ------------------------------------*



* حكى الشافعي عن نفسه فقال:* 

* كنت أتصفح الورقة بين يدي الإمام مالك*

* تصفحاً رقيقاً - يعني في مجلس العلم -*

* هيبة لئلا يسمع وقعها !!*

* عن بعض السلف :* 

* من لم يصبر على ذل التعليم بقي عمره في عماية الجهل ومن صبر عليه آل أمره الى عز الدنيا والآخرة.*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* قال الزهري رحمه الله :* 

* مــا عُـــبـِد الله بشيء أفضل من العلم*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* قال عمر بن عبد العزيز :* 

* إن الليل والنهار يعملان فيك*

* فاعمل أنت فيهما .*


* ----------------------------------*



* قال ابن القيم :* 

* الدنيـا مجــــاز والآخرة وطـــن*

* والاوطار-أي الاماني والرغبات -انما تُطلب في الاوطان*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* قيل لحكيم * 

* .. ما العافية ؟*
* قال: أن يمر بك اليوم بلا ذنب*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

* قال وهيب بن الورد:* 

* إن استطعـــت ألا يسبقـــك الى الله أحـــد فافعــــــل*


* واخيرا* 
* للعبد رب هو ملاقيه وبيت هو ساكنه*
* فينبغي له أن يسترضي ربه قبل لقائه*
* ويعمر بيته قبل انتقاله اليه*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*صاحب الأمل يفكّر في الحل* *و فاقد الأمل يفكّر في المشكلة..!* 



 

 *صاحب الأمل لا تنضب أفكاره**
و فاقد الأمل لا تنضب أعذاره !* 



 *صاحب الأمل يساعد الآخرين
**و فاقد الأمل يتوقع المساعدة من الآخرين..!* 


 *صاحب الأمل يرى حلاً لكل مشكلة**
و فاقد الأمل يرى مشكلة في كل حلّ !!* 



 *صاحب الأمل: الحلّ صعب لكنه مُمكن..
**فاقد الأمل: الحلّ ممكن لكنه صعب !!* 


 

 *صاحب الأمل يعتبر الإنجاز التزاماً..
**و فاقد الأمل لا يرى في الإنجاز أكثر من وعد يعطيه..!* 


 
 

 *صاحب الأمل لديه أحلام يحققها
**و فاقد الأمل لديه أوهام و أضغاث أحلام يبدّدها !* 



 *صاحب الأمل: عامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك..
**فاقد الأمل: اخدع الناس قبل أن يخدعوك !!* 



 *صاحب الأمل يرى في العمل أمل..
**فاقد الأمل يرى في العمل ألم !* 



 *صاحب الأمل ينظر إلى المستقبل و يتطلع إلى ما هو ممكن..
**و فاقد الأمل ينظر إلى الماضي و يتطلع إلى ما هو مستحيل !!* 


 *صاحب الأمل يختار ما يقول..
**و فاقد الأمل يقول ما يختار !* 


 

 *صاحب الأمل يناقش بقوة و بلغة لطيفة* *و فاقد الأمل يناقش بضعف و بلغة فظة..!* 





 *صاحب الأمل يتمسك بالقيم و يتنازل عن الصغائر**
و فاقد الأمل يتشبث بالصغائر و يتنازل عن القيم !!* 




 *صاحب الأمل يصنع الأحداث..
**و فاقد الأمل تصنعه الأحداث !!*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> *
> *
> * قال سلمة ابن دينار * 
> 
> * ما أحببت أن يكون معك في الآخرة فقدمه اليوم*
> 
> * وما كرهت أن يكون معك في الآخرة فاتركه اليوم*
> 
> * ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*
> ...


*أعجبتني جدا هذه الأقوال ، وقد أعدت إرسالها  ببريدي !
جزاك الله خيرا !*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

* قصة مثل - مع الخيل ياشقـــــــــــ  ـــرا*
 
*قصة المثل تقول أن فلاحا كان يملك مجموعة من الخيول الأصيلة وكان الفلاح يدرب خيوله يوميا* *فيفتح لها الاصطبلات ويطلق لها العنان في أرجاء المزرعة ...*
*وكان لهذا الفلاح*
*بقرة ( شقراء..) عزيزة على قلبه...*
*فكلما أطلق الخيل انطلقت البقرة رافعة ذيلها وتركض بأقصى سرعتها والفلاح مندهش من فعل** تلك البقرة ...*
 *وكان كلما انطلقت الخيول ورأى ما رأى قال:*
*مع الخيل يا شقراء*
* فذهبت هذه العبارة مثلا يضرب لمن يحاكي ويقلد كل شيء*  *ويندفع فيما خلق له وما جعله الله لغيره ولا يصلح له*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
**يذكر أن هناك ثلاجه كبيرة تابعة لشركة لبيع المواد الغذائية… ويوم من الأيام دخل عامل إلى الثلاجة…وكانت عبارة عن غرفة كبيرة عملاقة… دخل العامل لكي يجرد الصناديق التي بالداخل…فجأة وبالخطأ أغلق على هذا العامل الباب…*
*طرق الباب عدة مرات ولم يفتح له أحد … وكان في نهاية الدوام وفي آخر الأسبوع…حيث إن اليومين القادمين عطله … فعرف الرجل أنه سوف يهلك…لا أحد يسمع طرقه للباب!! جلس ينتظر مصيره…وبعد يومين فتح الموظفون الباب… وفعلاً وجدوا الرجل قد توفي…ووجدوا بجانبه ورقه…كتب فيها… ماكان يشعر به قبل وفاته…وجدوه قد كتب …(أنا الآن محبوس في هذه الثلاجة…أحس بأطرافي بدأت تتجمد…أشعر بتنمل في أطرافي…أشعر أنني لا أستطيع أن أتحرك…أشعر أنني أموت من البرد…) وبدأت الكتابة تضعف شيء فشيء حتى أصبح الخط ضعيف…الى أن أنقطع…*


*العجيب أن الثلاجه كانت مطفأه ولم تكن متصله بالكهرباء إطلاقاً !!*

*برأيكم من الذي قتل هذا الرجل؟؟*
*لم يكن سوى (الوهم) الذي كان يعيشه… كان يعتقد بما أنه في الثلاجة إذن الجو بارد جداً تحت الصفر…وأنه سوف يموت…واعتقاده هذا جعله يموت حقيقة…!!*

*لذلك (أرجوكم) لا تدعوا الأفكار السلببية والاعتقادات الخاطئه عن أنفسنا أن تتحكم في حياتنا… نجد كثيرا من الناس قد يحجم عن عمل ما من أجل أنه يعتقد عن نفسه أنه ضعيف وغير قادر وغير واثق من نفسه…وهو في الحقيقة قد يكون عكس ذلك تماماً…*

*:: حقاً إنها القناعات لكن تباً للمستحيل ::*


*أحد الطلاب*
*في إحدى الجامعات في كولومبيا حضر أحد الطلاب*
*محاضرة مادة الرياضيات ..*
*وجلس في آخر القاعة (ونام بهدوء )..*
*وفي نهاية المحاضرة استيقظ على أصوات الطلاب ..*
*ونظر إلى السبورة فوجد أن الدكتور كتب عليها مسألتين*
*فنقلهما بسرعة وخرج من القاعة وعندما رجع البيت بدأ يفكر في حل هاتين المسألتين ..*
*كانت المسألتان صعبتين فذهب إلى مكتبة الجامعة وأخذ المراجع اللازمة ..*
*وبعد أربعة أيام استطاع أن يحل المسألة الأولى ..*
*وهو ناقم على الدكتور الذي أعطاهم هذا الواجب الصعب !!*
*وفي محاضرة الرياضيات اللاحقة استغرب أن الدكتور لم يطلب منهم الواجب ..*
*فذهب إليه وقال له : يا دكتور لقد استغرقت في حل المسألة الأولى أربعة أيام*
*وحللتها في أربع أوراق*
*تعجب الدكتور وقال للطالب : ولكني لم أعطكم أي واجب !!*
*والمسألتان اللتان كتبتهما على السبورة هي أمثلة كتبتها للطلاب*
*للمسائل التي عجز العلم عن حلها ..!!*


*إن هذه القناعة السلبية جعلت الكثير من العلماء لا يفكرون حتى في محاولة حل هذه المسألة ..*
*ولو كان هذا الطالب مستيقظا وسمع شرح الدكتور لما فكرفي حل المسألة .*
*ولكن رب نومة نافعة ...*
*ومازالت هذه المسألة بورقاتها الأربع معروضة في تلك الجامعة*

*حقاً إنها القناعات*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*قال الجندي لرئيسه* *:*
*صديقي لم يعد من ساحه المعركه سيدي**..*

*أطلب منك الإذن الذهاب للبحث عنه* *..*
*الرئيس**:*

*' الاذن مرفوض '*
*و أضاف الرئيس قائلا* *:*
*لاأريدك أن تخاطر بحياتك من أجل رجل من المحتمل أنه قد مات
*
*الجندي: دون أن يعطي أهمية لرفض رئيسه* *.*
*ذهب وبعد ساعة عاد وهو مصاب بجرح مميت حاملاً جثة صديقه**...* 
*كان الرئيس معتزاً بنفسه :*
*لقد قلت لك أنه قد مات* *..*
*قل لي أكان يستحق منك كل هذه* *المخاطره للعثور على جثته ؟؟؟* 

*أجاب الجندي ' محتضراً ' بكل تأكيد سيدي .. عندما وجدته كان لا يزال حياً،،*
*واستطاع أن يقول لي* *:*

*( كنت واثقاً بأنك ستأتي )* 

*الصديق هو الذي يأتيك دائما حتى عندما يتخلى الجميع عنك*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قصة رؤيا الفضيل بن عياض فى موسم الحج

يحكي الشيخ محمد الزغبي تلك القصة


كان العابد الزاهد : فضيل بن عياض
في إحدى سفراته للحج لبيت الله الحرام
وبينما هم بالموقف العظيم بعرفة
أخذته سنة من النوم فرأى في المنام أن نادى منادي
أن الله غفر لأهل الموقف جميعاً إلا واحد
فقام هلعاً خوفاً من أن يكون هو
وعندما عاود الكرة وأخذته سنة أخرى من النوم جاءه المنادي
أن الله غفر لأهل الموقف جميعاً إلا محمد بن هارون الخرساني
فلما استيقظ سأل الناس أين قبيلة خرسان في هذا الموقف ؟
فأشاروا إليه إنهم هناك
فذهب إليهم وسألهم عن شخص يدعى محمد بن هارون الخرساني
فأشاورا : إنه هذا الرجل الصالح العابد
فوجده قائماً يصلي لله عز وجل
وسأل عن حاله فقالوا إنه إما مصلي وإما ذاكر وإما باكي وخاشع
فذهب إليه فضيل بن عياض وقال له لقد رأيت في المنام كذا وكذا
فبكى محمد بن هارون وقال : والله إن لي أربعين سنة أحج كل عام وفي كل عام يأتيني رجل صالح ويقص علي تلك الرؤيا
فقال له فضيل : ويحك ماذا فعلت لعلي أتعظ بك ؟
قال وهو يبكي بكاءً شديداً : في شبابي كنت ألهو وأمرح مع أصدقائي وكنت فتى شقي وكنت أشرب الخمر
ففي ليلة عيد ذهبت مع أصدقائي لهونا كثيراص وشربنا الخمر
فلما عدت إلى بيتي فتحت أمي الباب وإذا بها تنهرني
يا بني كل الناس تبيت في عبادة الله في تلك الليلة المباركة وأنت تشرب الخمر ؟
فلكزتها مرتين وهي تصرخ في وتقول يا بني لقد ضللت
فحملتها ووضعتها في التنور وكان موقد لأنها تطبخ لأجل الإفطار بعد صلاة العيد
واحترقت أمي
نعم وضعتها في النار بيداي
وفي صباح اليوم التالي
ذهبت إلى غرفة أمي كي أوقظها ، فوالله ما دريت ما فعلت بها فقد كنت مغيباً بسبب الخمر
فقالت لي زوجتي : يا ظالم أما تدري ما فعلت بأمك البارحة ؟
قلت : وما فعلت ؟
قالت لقد أدخلتها في التنور وهو موقد .. لقد أحرقت أمك يا ظالم وما من أحد استطاع منعك
فذهبت للتنور فإذ بأمي عظامها في التنور
إلهي لقد أحرقت أمي
ومنذ ذلك اليوم وأنا تائب إلى الله آتي كل عام للحج ويرى رجل صالح نفس الرؤيا
فغادره الفضيل بن عياض وفي ليلته
رأى رؤيا أن إذهب لمحمد بن هارون الخرساني وقل له لقد غفر الله لك
فذهب الفضيل بعد استيقاظه لمحمد وقال له أبشر لقد رأيت رؤيا لقد غفر الله لك
..
وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ يقول "إجتنبوا الخمر فإنها أم الخبائث"


منقولة

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*دقيقة واحدة لرسمة جميلة*

*الابداع لا ينتهي … هذا مقطع فيديو لرسام بالبخاخات ويتحدى نفسه لعمل
رسمه جميلة في غضون دقيقة واحدة فقط … فهل كسب الرهان ..!**الرابط*



اختبار جميل ومنشط للعقل في ملف صغير جداً لمعرفة امكانية مشاهدة

اللون وليس قراءته … *أتحدى أي واحد يجيب ( 100% ) من أول مرة
الرابط
*
*
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*تعد الحافلات أحد الطرق الأكثر**فعالية لحل زحام المرور لأنها تنقل عدداً*

*كبيراً من الأشخاص مرة واحدة، لذا تجدون أن المدن المزدحمة تشجع** مواطنيها*
 *دائماً**على ترك سياراتهم واستخدام المواصلات* *العامة**.*
*لكن في المقابل لا يجب* *علينا تجاهل أن ضخامة حجم الحافلة يجعل منها في*
*حد**ذاتها**مشكلة مرورية، ويكفي أن تلتقي عدة حافلات في شارع واحد*
*ليشكلواأزمة مرورية**!*
*لذا**..* *ألا يمكن أن نستخدم الحافلات لكن دون أن تعطل السيارات**وراءها؟*
*تبدو الإجابة صعبة لكن** للصينين رأي آخر: نعم يمكن ذلك، فببساطة لن تعطل*
*الحافلة السيارات لأن السيارات ستمر من* *تحتها**!!*







 *سيسمح الجزء السفلي من “الحافلة**”* *العجيبة للسيارات أن تمر من تحتها*

*دون مشاكل، بينما يحمل الجزء العلوي منها الركاب دون مشاكل* *كذلك**!*







 *قدمت شركة الهندسة الصينية شنتشن**هواشي هذه الفكرة الغريبة والبارعة**في معرض*

*بكين الثالث* *عشر للتكنولوجيا المتطورة، وتقول الشركة أن هذه الحافلة ستكون قادرة*
 *على تخفيف زحام المدن بنسبة** 30%.*







 *تتميز هذه الحافلة كذلك بأنها**تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، ويصل ارتفاعها*

*إلى 4.5 متر ويمكنها السير بسرعة 60 كيلومتر في الساعة،**بينما*
 *تحمل 1,400 راكب في المرة**الواحدة**!*







 *تحوي هذه الحافلة نظام إنذار**راداري ينذر السائق في حالة اقتراب سيارة بصورة*

*خطرة منه، ويتم إبلاغ سائق السيارة في الأسفل كذلك* *للابتعاد بسيارته*
 *عن إطارات* *الحافلة، وستحوي الحافلة كذلك نظام سلالم الطوارئ كتلك* *الموجودة*
*في الطائرات ليقفز من** عليها الركاب في الحالات الطارئة**!*







 *هذا وسيتم تنفيذ هذا المشروع* *بالفعل في بكين حيث سيتم بناء أول خط*

*بطول 186 كيلومتر أواخر هذا العام**.*
 *تتكلف الحافلة الغريبة تلك حوالي 73 مليون دولار شاملةً**صناعة الحافلة*
*نفسها والمسارات** التي ستسير عليها (لكل 40 كيلومتر**).*
*مبلغ كبير بالتأكيد لكن الشركة التي قدمت الفكرة تقول أن هذا المبلغ لا**يساوي*
*سوى عشرة في المئة من تكلفة**مترو الأنفاق لنفس المسافة**!*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*حكمة للبيع ..*

*مغترب “بَسْ دقيقة”* 
 كنت أقف في دوري على شباك التذاكر لأشتري بطاقة سفر في الحافلة إلى مدينة تبعد حوالي 330 كم، وكانت أمامي
سيدة ستينية قد وصلت إلى شباك التذاكر وطال حديثها مع الموظفة التي قالت لها في النهاية: الناس ينتظرون، أرجوكِ تنحّي جانباً.
فابتعدت المرأة خطوة واحدة لتفسح لي المجال، وقبل أن أشتري بطاقتي سألت الموظفة عن المشكلة، فقالت لي بأن هذه المرأة
معها ثمن بطاقة السفر وليس معها يورو واحد قيمة بطاقة دخول المحطة، وتريد أن تنتظر الحافلة خارج المحطة وهذا ممنوع.
قلتُ لها: هذا يورو وأعطها البطاقة. وتراجعتُ قليلاً وأعطيتُ السيدة مجالاً لتعود إلى دورها بعد أن نادتها الموظفة مجدداً. اشترت السيدة بطاقتها ووقفت جانباً وكأنها تنتظرني، فتوقعت أنها تريد أن تشكرني، إلا أنها لم تفعل، بل انتظرتْ لتطمئن
إلى أنني اشتريت بطاقتي وسأتوجه إلى ساحة الانطلاق، فقالت لي بصيغة الأمر: احمل هذه… وأشارت إلى حقيبتها. كان الأمر غريباً جداً بالنسبة لهؤلاء الناس الذين يتعاملون بلباقة ليس لها مثيل.
بدون تفكير حملت لها حقيبتها واتجهنا سوية إلى الحافلة، ومن الطبيعي أن يكون مقعدي بجانبها لأنها كانت قبلي تماماً في الدور. حاولت أن أجلس من جهة النافذة لأستمتع بمنظر تساقط الثلج الذي بدأ منذ ساعة وأقسم بأن يمحو جميع ألوان الطبيعة
معلناً بصمته الشديد: أنا الذي آتي لكم بالخير وأنا من يحق له السيادة الآن! لكن السيدة منعتني و جلستْ هي من جهة
النافذة دون أن تنطق بحرف، فرحتُ أنظر أمامي ولا أعيرها اهتماماً، إلى أن التفتتْ إلي تنظر في وجهي وتحدق فيه، وطالت
التفاتتها دون أن تنطق ببنت شفة وأنا أنظر أمامي، حتى إنني بدأت أتضايق من نظراتها التي لا أراها لكنني أشعر بها، فالتفتُ إليها. عندها تبسمتْ قائلة: كنت أختبر مدى صبرك وتحملك. - صبري على ماذا ؟ - على قلة ذوقي. أعرفُ تماماً بماذا كنتَ تفكر.
 – لا أظنك تعرفين، وليس مهماً أن تعرفي.
 – حسناً، سأقول لك لاحقاً، لكن بالي مشغول كيف سأرد لك الدين.
- الأمر لا يستحق، لا تشغلي بالك.
- عندي حاجة سأبيعها الآن وسأرد لك اليورو، فهل تشتريها أم أعرضها على غيرك ؟
- هل تريدين أن أشتريها قبل أن أعرف ما هي ؟
 - إنها حكمة. أعطني يورو واحداً لأعطيك الحكمة.
- وهل ستعيدين لي اليورو إن لم تعجبني الحكمة ؟
 – لا، فالكلام بعد أن تسمعه لا أستطيع استرجاعه، ثم إن اليورو الواحد يلزمني لأنني أريد أن أرد به دَيني. أخرجتُ اليورو من جيبي ووضعته في يديها وأنا أنظر إلى تضاريس وجهها. لا زالت عيناها جميلتين تلمعان كبريق
عيني شابة في مقتبل العمر، وأنفها الدقيق مع عينيها يخبرون عن ذكاء ثعلبي. مظهرها يدل على أنها سيدة متعلمة
لكنني لن أسألها عن شيء، أنا على يقين أنها ستحدثني عن نفسها فرحلتنا لا زالت في بدايتها. أغلقت أصابعها على هذه القطعة النقدية التي فرحت بها كما يفرح الأطفال عندما نعطيهم بعض النقود وقالت :
 أنا الآن متقاعدة، كنت أعمل مدرّسة لمادة الفلسفة، جئت من مدينتي لأرافق إحدى صديقاتي إلى المطار.
أنفقتُ كل ما كان معي وتركتُ ما يكفي لأعود إلى بيتي، إلا أن سائق التكسي أحرجني وأخذ مني يورو واحد
زيادة، فقلت في نفسي سأنتظر الحافلة خارج المحطة ، ولم أكن أدري أنه ممنوع. أحببتُ أن أشكرك بطريقة أخرى
بعدما رأيت شهامتك، حيث دفعت عني دون أن أطلب منك. الموضوع ليس مادياً. ستقول لي بأن المبلغ بسيط
سأقول لك أنت سارعت بفعل الخير ودونما تفكير. قاطعتُ المرأة مبتسماً : أتوقع بأنك ستحكي لي قصة حياتك، لكن أين البضاعة التي اشتريتُها منكِ ؟ أين الحكمة ؟ - “بَسْ دقيقة”.
- سأنتظر دقيقة.
- لا، لا، لا تنتظر. “بَسْ دقيقة”… هذه هي الحكمة.
 - ما فهمت شيئاً.
- لعلك تعتقد أنك تعرضتَ لعملية احتيال ؟
- ربما.
- سأشرح لك: “بس دقيقة”، لا تنسَ هذه الكلمة. في كل أمر تريد أن تتخذ فيه قراراً، عندما تفكر به وعندما تصل
إلى لحظة اتخاذ القرار أعطِ نفسك دقيقة إضافية، ستين ثانية. هل تعلم كم من المعلومات يستطيع دماغك أن يعالج
خلال ستين ثانية ؟ في هذه الدقيقة التي ستمنحها لنفسك قبل إصدار قرارك قد تتغير أمور كثيرة، ولكن بشرط.
* – وما هو الشرط ؟*
- أن تتجرد عن نفسك، وتُفرغ في دماغك وفي قلبك جميع القيم الإنسانية والمثل الأخلاقية دفعة واحدة، وتعالجها معالجة
 موضوعية ودون تحيز، فمثلاً: إن كنت قد قررت بأنك صاحب حق وأن الآخر قد ظلمك فخلال هذه الدقيقة وعندما
تتجرد عن نفسك ربما تكتشف بأن الطرف الآخر لديه حق أيضاً، أو جزء منه، وعندها قد تغير قرارك تجاهه.
إن كنت نويت أن تعاقب شخصاً ما فإنك خلال هذه الدقيقة بإمكانك أن تجد له عذراً فتخفف عنه العقوبة أو تمتنع
عن معاقبته وتسامحه نهائياً.
دقيقة واحدة بإمكانها أن تجعلك تعدل عن اتخاذ خطوة مصيرية في حياتك لطالما اعتقدت أنها هي الخطوة السليمة، في حين
أنها قد تكون كارثية. دقيقة واحدة ربما تجعلك أكثر تمسكاً بإنسانيتك وأكثر بعداً عن هواك. دقيقة واحدة قد تغير مجرى
حياتك وحياة غيرك، وإن كنت من المسؤولين فإنها قد تغير مجرى حياة قوم بأكملهم… هل تعلم أن كل ما شرحته لك
عن الدقيقة الواحدة لم يستغرق أكثر من دقيقة واحدة ؟
 – صحيح، وأنا قبلتُ برحابة صدر هذه الصفقة وحلال عليكِ اليورو.
- تفضل، أنا الآن أردُّ لك الدين وأعيد لك ما دفعته عني عند شباك التذاكر. والآن أشكرك كل الشكر على ما فعلته لأجلي. أعطتني اليورو. تبسمتُ في وجهها واستغرقت ابتسامتي أكثر من دقيقة، لأنتهبه إلى نفسي وهي تأخذ رأسي بيدها
وتقبل جبيني قائلة: هل تعلم أنه كان بالإمكان أن أنتظر ساعات دون حل لمشكلتي، فالآخرون لم يكونوا ليدروا
ما هي مشكلتي، وأنا ما كنتُ لأستطيع أن أطلب واحد يورو من أحد. - حسناً، وماذا ستبيعيني لو أعطيتك مئة يورو؟ - سأعتبره مهراً وسأقبل بك زوجاً. علتْ ضحكتُنا في الحافلة وأنا أُمثـِّلُ بأنني أريد النهوض ومغادرة مقعدي وهي تمسك بيدي قائلة:
 اجلس، فزوجي متمسك بي وليس له مزاج أن يموت قريباً! *وأنا أقول لها : “بس دقيقة”، “بس دقيقة”…* لم أتوقع بأن الزمن سيمضي بسرعة. كانت هذه الرحلة من أكثر رحلاتي سعادة، حتى إنني شعرت بنوع من الحزن
عندما غادرتْ الحافلة عندما وصلنا إلى مدينتها في منتصف الطريق تقريباً. قبل ربع ساعة من وصولها حاولتْ أن تتصل من جوالها بابنها كي يأتي إلى المحطة ليأخذها، ثم التفتتْ إليّ قائلة:
على ما يبدو أنه ليس عندي رصيد. فأعطيتها جوالي لتتصل. المفاجأة أنني بعد مغادرتها للحافلة بربع ساعة تقريباً استلمتُ
رسالتين على الجوال، الأولى تفيد بأن هناك من دفع لي رصيداً بمبلغ يزيد عن 10 يورو، والثانية منها تقول فيها:
 كان عندي رصيد في هاتفي لكنني احتلتُ عليك لأعرف رقم هاتفك فأجزيكَ على حسن فعلتك.
إن شئت احتفظ برقمي، وإن زرت مدينتي فاعلم بأن لك فيها أمّاً ستستقبلك. فرددتُ عليها برسالة قلت فيها:
عندما نظرتُ إلى عينيك خطر ببالي أنها عيون ثعلبية لكنني لم أتجرأ أن أقولها لك، أتمنى أن تجمعنا الأيام ثانية، أشكركِ
على الحكمة واعلمي بأنني سأبيعها بمبلغ أكبر بكثير. “بس دقيقة”… حكمة أعرضها للبيع، فمن يشتريها مني في زمن نهدر فيه الكثير الكثير من الساعات دون فائدة ؟  
بقلم : محمد عبد الوهاب جسري  

*

*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*دار الافتاء المصرية

تعلن الاتي

حرصا من دار الافتاء المصرية علي خدمة المسلمين جميعا فقد تم اعتماد رقم خدمة مجاني من مصر حيث يمكن الاتصال علي هذا الرقم وطرح اي تساؤل لديك وكل ما عليك فعله هو الاتصال برقم107 من اي تليفون ارضي من مصر و سيرد عليك آلة الرد الآلي تطلب منك طرح الأسئلة المطلوب الإجابة عليها. سيعاد عليك سماع الأسئلة التي طرحتها بصوتك للتأكد من أن أسئلتك قد تم تسجيلها.
سيعطي لك رقم خاص بك والذي من خلاله ستعاود الاتصال بعد*  *
* *ساعة واحدة* *


     وستسمع الإجابة على أسئلتك إن شاء الله وهذه طريقة سريعة لمعرفة أي فتوى كنوع من التيسير على المسلم .

الرقم يستقبل الاسئله من الساعه 8 صباحا حتى الخامسه عصر ماعدا الجمعه وتتلقى الاجابه بعد ساعه من اتصالك 




أرجو على من يقرأ هذه الرسالة نشرها لكي تعم الفائدة وجزآكم وجزآنا الله خيراً.


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

* 
* 
*يقول" ان امى هى التى صنعتنى .لأنها كانت تحترمنى وتثق فى .. اشعرتنى انى اهم 
شخص فى 
الوجود …. فأصبح وجودى ضروريا من اجلها وعاهدت نفسى ألا اخذلها كما لم 
تخذلنى قط " 

* *عندما كان فى الرابعة من عمره…..لم يكن هناك شي ……يوحى بمشكلة تكوينية
رأسه كبير …صوته رفيع …. لا يكاد يسمع اذا اضفتها الى عدم استطاعته الكلام 
ثم انطلق لسانه فجأة فكان لا يتحدث الا سائلا….. فهو لم يكن طفل عادى ….
ربما لإن كانت له ام غير عادية. وهى مدرسة تهتم بالأدب والقراءة ….



وتوماس الصغير ذهب الى المدرسة ذات الفصل الواحد مع 39 طفل ولكنه ليس ككل 
الأطفال ..انه لا يكف عن الملاحظة والسؤال ….. ويلفت انتباهه اشياء غريبة  
جدا ….. وبعد 4 شهور لم تكتمل اعلن مدرسه انه طفل غير طبيعى متأخر….. 
ولم يغب عن الأم حجم المشكلة فقامت بسحب توماس من المدرسةلتهتم به 
وبدأت تعلمه بنفسها فى البيت…
وتنمى بداخله حب الدراسة واقتصر دورابوه على منحه 10 سنتات عن كل انجاز. 
..لقد بدأ آل (اسمه بالكامل توماس الفا اديسون ) 
الصغير مشروعه الأول : قراءة كل كتاب فى المبنى ..وهذا المبنى كان بيتهم الذى يحتوى على مكتبة كبيرة …..* * 
وقامت الأم المراقبة بتوجيهه فى القراءة الى التاريخ والعلوم الإنسانية حتى 
لقد احب توماس الشعر جدا والأدب …ولولا ان صوته كان حادا 
ربما اتجه الى التمثيل
…… وكانت هذه بداية الطريق الى التعليم الذاتى ….. *  *
عند بلوغه الثانية عشرة كان اديسون قد انتهى من مجموعة قيمة جدا من امهات 
الكتب من بينها قاموس العالم للعلوم والكيمياء التطبيقية !!!!!! 
ورغم كل الحب والرغبة فى العطاء الذى حاولت امه منحه اياها فقد بدأ فضول 
الصبى اليافع 
يتعدى امكاناتها ….حين تعجب من بعض اسس قواعد الفيزياء التى وضعها نيوتن



..فما كان منها إلا ان انتدبت له مدرسا ليعلمه ولكن ….. لم يستطع المعلم ان يجارى رأس 
توماس وسرعة منطقه فى تفنيد  النظريات وكان ان رحل تاركا عند تلميذه العقيدة الأكيدة ان افضل شئ هو
التجريب والخطا ..



وبدا اديسون الحقيقى يظهر ويظهر نبوغه 
لم يكن هناك على وجه البرية ما يُعجز توماس اديسون ولم يمانع قط فى بذل اى 
مجهود لكسر اى تحدى مهما كان.* * 
….مازلنا نتحدث عن صبى الثانية عشرة ….. الذى بدأ يفقد السمع تدريجيا 
…نعم يفقد حاسة السمع فهل كان هذا عائقا ؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا !!! هذا الصبي يجد لنفسه دائما وسيلة 
للتغلب على اى مشكلة او الإستفادة منها
اليس عجيبا ان يتحول هذا الطفل الي عالم رغم كل معاناته…

اقنع توماس والديه ان يسمحوا له بالعمل فكان يبيع الجرائد والحلوى فى محطات 
القطار …ولم
يكتف بذلك بل بدأ مشروعه الخاص ببيع الخضر والفاكهه للناس…. كان يحتاج
دائما للمال 
ليجرب ما يفكر فيه ولم يكن يستطيع رغم دخل ابيه المعقول ان يطلب منه دائما.  

هل ترونه معى …فتى فى الثانية عشرة …….. …. لا يكاد يسمع …
استغل توماس الفرصة ؟؟؟؟؟ ان محطة القطار فيها مقر التلغراف الرئيسى الذى يتم ارسال الأخبار اليه 
والمراسلات ….. 

فقام توماس بطباعة منشور بسيط فيه احدث تطورات الأزمة يوم بيوم وبيعه للركاب .
اول جريدة من نوعها فى العالم تكتب وتطبع وتوزع فى قطار….وعمره 14 سنة 

حين انتصر ابراهام لينكولن ..قام اديسون بجمع معلومات عنه وطبعها فى كتيب 
صغير وزعه على ركاب القطارات ….. 

 انه التصميم وتنميت القدرات و التفكير واستغلال المتاح ……. نعم انه اديسون*  *صاحب ال1093 اختراع المنفذة والآف اخرى احتوت عليها مفكرته
لم يمهله العمر لتنفيذها 
كل هذه الاختراعات انجزها رغم ما اصابه …نتيجة لخطأ غير مقصود تسبب توم فى
حدوث شرارة نار احرقت احدى عربات القطار كان جزاء
ذلك صفعة قوية على الرأس ادت الى صمم كامل فى اذن والأخرى 80% فقد للسمع مع 
حرمان من صعود القطارات ليقتصر بيعه على المحطة فقط …. 
ما اتعس حظك ايها الفتى ..هل الحظ هو من يصنعنا……** 
ابدا لقد اعتاد توماس على تقبل قدره فى الحياة والتكيف معه …لقد اعتبر هذا الصمت من حوله فرصة
لتنمية قدراته على التركيز …وكل ما احزنه انه لم يعد يستمتع بصوت 
العصافير
حدث انه فى احد لحظات تواجده فى محطة القطار أن رأى طفلا يكاد يسقط على
القضبان فقفز 
المراهق الشاب لينقذه بدون حتى ان يعلم انه ابن رئيس المحطة …وكمكافأة لهذه
الشجاعة 
النادرة عينه الرجل فى مكتب التلغراف وعلمه قواعد لغة مورس …وهذا كان فتحا
كبيرا …

وكأنك علمت طفل الرابعة عشرة حاليا اعقد واحدث لغات الكمبيوتر 
كانت فرصة اديسون  الكبرى فى ان يجرب تطوير هذا الشئ الذى بين يديه مما نتج 
عنه اول اختراعاته ..

التلغراف الألي

..اى الذى لا يحتاج الى شخص فى الجهه الأخرى لإستقباله بل يترجم العلامات بنفسه الى كلمات مرة 
اخرى 
و فى الخامسة عشرة ساءت احوال الصغير فافلس والده ومرضت امه فبحث عن 
العمل فى شركة ويسترن يونيون وسافر ابن 15 عام 
اشتد الألم على امه فى احدى الليالى وقرر الطبيب انها تحتاج لجراحة ولكن عليها الإنتظار للصباح .
قال الصبي ولكن يا سيدى انها لا تحتمل الألم انه قد يقتلها من شدته قبل الصباح 
قال الطبيب وماذا استطيع ان افعل  يا بنى في هذه الظلمة احتاج الى إضاءة 
وسطر توماس فى مفكرته …لابد من ايجاد وسيلة للحصول للضوء ليلا
تكون اقوى من ضوء الشموع هل ترون كم هى بسيطة مشاريع النجاح؟؟؟؟
ان توماس اديسون كان له فى كل لحظة مشروع

* *…ذلك انه كان دائم النظر حوله والإستفادة من كل الناس …… كان مراقبا جيدا يتابع 
ويراقب ويجرب.*  *اجرى اديسون الف تجربة فاشلة قبل الحصول على مصباح حقيقى …وكان تعليقه فى 
كل مرة …هذا عظيم .. لقد اثبتنا ان هذه ايضا وسيلة فاشلة فى الوصول للإختراع 
الذى نحلم به
…قالها الف مرة ولم يتوقف ..ولم يمل …ولم يحبط .حتى نجح في انتاج 
المصباح الكهربائى حقق النجاح بعد الكثير من المحاولات الفاشلة 
ان توماس اديسون كان مؤسس التطور الحديث الذى نعيشه اليوم
ذالك الفتى المعجزة تحدى العجزفسبق الجميع.* *اذا قررت النجاح ستنجح*  *
تحلى بالصبر والمثابرة ولا تقف عند الفشل بل تقدم واستفد من الفشل كما فعل الناجحون.*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا أختي شيرين ، نستمتع ، ونستفيد منك ، جزاك ربي خيرا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نحن متابعون أيتها الأخت الفاضلة ومنذ البداية ، بل حملت فوائدك وحكمك الطيبة
كما استأذن أختي في نقلها

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> جزاك الله خيرا أختي شيرين ، نستمتع ، ونستفيد منك ، جزاك ربي خيرا .


شرفتني كلماتك يا غالية ، زدت الموضوع قيمة ، بارك الله فيك !




> نحن متابعون أيتها الأخت الفاضلة ومنذ البداية ، بل حملت فوائدك وحكمك الطيبة
> كما استأذن أختي في نقلها



أشكر متابعتك الكريمة  والتي تزيد الموضوع أهمية !
بل أنا التي أستأذنك في نشرها ؛ فالبريد _ وأنا من المهتمين به جدا _ وسيلة تناقل العلوم والفنون 
لآونة طويلة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*موضوع لن يقرآه أحد*

*قصة عن أربعة أشخاص أسماؤهم :*



*كل أحد -لا أحد - أحد ما - أي أحد .*


*كانت هناك وظيفة مهمة لابد من كل أحد أن ينجزها .*



*كل أحد كان متأكد أن أحد ما سيقوم بها .*




*أي أحد كان يستطيع أن ينجزها لكن لا أحد أنجزها*




*أحد ما غضب لذلك لأنها كانت وظيفة كل أحد .*




*كل أحد ظن أن أي أحد يستطيع أن ينجزها*



*لكن لا أحد أدرك أن كل أحد لن ينجزها*



*و انتهى الأمر بأن كل أحد ألقى اللوم على أحد ما عندما لم ينجز
كل أحد ما كان يستطيع أي أحد أن ينجزه ....*



*أليس هذا واقعنا ؟؟؟
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
إذا اخترت الحياة على الهامش ، فـأعلم إنك ستموت بدون عنوان !! 

،, 

اندم كما شئت ، فرصيد ندمك في بنك الحياة لن ينتهي !! 

،, 

من عجائب الشمس ، إنها ما زالت تشرق على الأغنياء والفقراء على حد سواء !! 

،, 

إذا انتظرت " الـحـظ " ، فقد يأتيك يوماً ، ولكن قد تكون غير موجود !! 

،, 

الخيانة ؛ سلاح في يد الضعفاء لا يقتل إلا الأقوياء !! 

،, 

الدنيا يهوى إليها الجاهل ، ويحذرها ذو اللب العاقل !! 

،, 

قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك لكنك لن تنسى من شاركك البكاء !! 

،, 

أن تموت واقفًا أفضل من أن تعيش تحت الأقدام !! 

،’ 

قد تندم لحظة إذا سئلت ، ولكنك ستندم طول عمرك إذا لم تسأل !! 

،, 

لا تدع قطار حياتك يتوقف كثيرًا على " مـحـطـة " اليأس ، واحتفظ دوماً بـ "تـذكـرة " الأمل !! 

،, 

الإنسان بدون أمل كـالوردة بدون ماء ، فـبدونه قد تموت قبل أن تجد من ينقذها !! 

،’ 

قد يضيع الحب ، وقد نفتقد الأمل ، ولكن تبقى لنا الذكرى !! 

،’ 

الضعف ؛ أن تكون أداة في أيدي الآخرين !! 

،’ 

قد تستطيع أن تنزع صورة من حائطك ، ولكنك حتماً ستبقي جرحاً ينزف على ذلك الحائط !!*

*

*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
*

*لو أنت مكان المصور ، هل تنقذ البط أم تصور أفضل لقطة في العالم ..!* 

لقراءة المقال في الصورة انقر عليها نقرتين لتكبيرها

----------


## شيرين عابدين

نهاية العظماء

حكاية النملة والصرصور

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

المواقف الصعبة تنتج الهمم العالية

ذكر المسرحي الشهير شارلي شابلن في مذكراته قصة عن صديق له كان لديه مصنع زاره فيه،

فوجده يضع على مكتبه صورة كبيرة في إطار ثمين لرجل تدل هيئته على القسوة والغطرسة !!!

فسأله : هل هذا أبوك ؟

فأجابه : لا ... إنه صاحب المصنع المنافس لي ،

وقد بدأت حياتي العملية موظفا عنده ... فأذاقني المر !!!

وأنا احتفظ بصورته أمامي ، لتذكرني أنني إذا تكاسلت ... فإنني سأعود إلى العمل عنده !!!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> المواقف الصعبة تنتج الهمم العالية
> 
> ذكر المسرحي الشهير شارلي شابلن في مذكراته قصة عن صديق له كان لديه مصنع زاره فيه،
> 
> فوجده يضع على مكتبه صورة كبيرة في إطار ثمين لرجل تدل هيئته على القسوة والغطرسة !!!
> 
> فسأله : هل هذا أبوك ؟
> 
> فأجابه : لا ... إنه صاحب المصنع المنافس لي ،
> ...


الله !
بديعة !
بورك نقلك !

ترى لو فكرنا أن نضع أمامنا صورة لمن قد أذاقنا المر ،
فكم صورة لشخص سنضع أمامنا !
وهل ستتسع لها الأماكن !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> [color=red]
> ترى لو فكرنا أن نضع أمامنا صورة لمن قد أذاقنا المر ،
> فكم صورة لشخص سنضع أمامنا !
> وهل ستتسع لها الأماكن !


بارك الله فيك ، ذلك ما كنت أفكر فيه 
كما أخشى أن لا يزيد ذلك الواحد منا إلا غضباً  
أنا إن ملأت حائط غرفتي وسقفها أيضاً ، بل والأرضية ... لا يزيدني ذلك همةً ولا يفيدني شيئاً 
إلا النرفزة والغضب واختلاط الأمور 

لعل ذلك يختلف بيننا نحن العرب وبين شارلي شابلن وصديقه الذي يحتمل التفرج كل صباح على عدوه الذي أذله !!! 

هذا لن يكون مني .. كما أفضل تعليق صور لأشياء محبوبة

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بســم اللــــهـ الرحمـــن الرحـــــيم

السـلام عليكم ورحمـــهـ اللـــهـ وبركاتـــهـ.


دخلنا تلك القرية..
إنه لا يوجد بها أي معلم من معالم الحضارة ..
قرية وهجرة بسيطة في بنائها وشكلها وهيئتها ..
بدأنا نرتفع مع الأرض حيث  ارتفعت ..
قصدنا مسجد القرية ..
ذهبنا عنده ..
وصلنا إلى ذلكم المكان ، وإلى ذلكم المسجد ؛ وإذا بنا تبدأ معنا القصة ..
عندما وصلنا إلى المسجد وجدنا عند بابه حجراً كبيراً ومربوط به حبل ..
_ لا إله إلا الله _ ..
ما قصة هذا الحبل ؟!..
لقد وصلنا إلى الطرف الأول في هذه القصة ..
نعم ..
لقد  وصلنا إلى الطرف الأول ..


بدأنا نسير مع هذا الحبل يرتفع بنا حيث ترتفع الأرض ، فإنها منطقة لم تأتيها حضارة مناطقنا ..
إنَّ هذا الحبل بدأ يأخذنا بين أشجار ..
سرنا بالسيارة تقريباً ما يزيد على نحو ست دقائق ..
_ سبحان الله _ ..
بدأنا نصل إلى نهاية الحبل ..
نعم .. لقد بدأنا نصل إلى الطرف الآخر ..
ما سرّ النهاية ! ..
يا ترى ما هي النهاية !..
إلى ماذا يحملنا هذا الحبل ، وإلى من سوف يوصلنا هذا الحبل ، وما هو الخبر وراء هذا الحبل !..
إنه حبل ممدود على الأرض ..
حبل ممدود على الأرض ..
عندما وصلنا إلى نهاية الحبل ، وجدنا بيتاً مكوناً من غرفة ودورة مياه ..
وإذا بالبيت نجد رجلاً كبيراً في السن ؛ كفيف البصر ؛ بلغ من العمر ما يزيد على 85 عاماً ..
إنه يا ترى من !..
إنه العم عابد ..
سألناه : قلت له : يا عم عابد ..يا عم عابد .. أخبرنا ما سر هذا الحبل ؟!.


ما سرّ هذا الحبل ؟!..
اسمعوا الجواب ..
اسمعوا الجواب ..
فإنه _ ولله _ ..
لنداء أخرجه ..
لأصحاب الأربعين ، والخمسين ، والستين ، والثمانين ..
نداء أخرجه ..
للأصحاء ؛ للمبصرين  لمن أنعم الله عليهم بالخيرات ، والفضائل ، والكرامات ..
إنه نداء ..
لقد قال العم عابد كلمة تؤثر في كل قلبٍ مؤمن ..
قال : يا ولدي .. يا ولدي ..
هذا الحبل من أجل الصلوات الخمس في المسجد ..
هذا الحبل من أجل الصلوات الخمس في المسجد ..
إنني أمسك به ، أخرج من بيتي قبل الأذان ، ثم أمسك بهذا الحبل حتى أصل إلى المسجد ، ثم بعد الصلاة وخروج الناس أخرج آخر رجل من المسجد ، ثم أمسك بالحبل مرة أخرى حتى أعود إلى بيتي ليس لي قائد يقودني ..
يده لقد أصبحت بجميع الصفات التي نحكم عليها من جراء أثر الحبل عليها ..


إنه رجل ..
نوَّر الله قلبه بالإيمان ..
قصد طاعة الله ..
أراد الصلاة ..
أراد الصلاة ..
قصدها ؛ فصدق الله فيه { نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ } ..
فأين  ..الذين حرموا أنفسهم من المساجد !..
أين ..أولئك الكسالى !..
أين ..أصحاب السيارات والخيرات والكرامات الذين امتنعوا عن حضور الصلوات الخمس في المسجد !..
إنه رجل بلغ به هذا السن ..


إنه بلغ هذا السن ؛ كفيف البصر ؛ ضعيف البناء في حالة لو رأيتموها لتعجبتم والله ..
ولكن يقول : هذا الحبل من أجل الصلوات الخمس في المسجد ..

وأيضاااا
وقرية  قرب مدينة القنفذة ..
نعم رجلين كفيفي البصر أيضاً جيران ربطوا لهم حبل ؛ لماذا يا ترى هذا الحبل ؟! إنه من أجل حضور الصلوات الخمس في المسجد ..
مات الأول ..ولا يزال الحبل موجوداً ..
ومات الثاني .. ولا يزال الحبل شاهداً لهم ..
لا يزال الحبل شاهداً لهم على ورودهم للمساجد ..
فأين ..أولئك الرجال الذين تكاسلوا عن حضور الصلوات الخمس !..
أين ..الذين هجروا صلاة الفجر  !..


لماذا لم يحرك قلوبنا قول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :
( بشر المشائين في الظلم بالنور التام يوم القيامة ) ..
بأمثال هؤلاء صدق قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :
(سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظلّ إلا ظله ) ..
وذكر منهم ( رجل قلبه معلق بالمساجد ) ..
لله درّ الشيرازي عندما قال كلمة رائعة ..
قال كلمة رائعة :
إذا سمعتم حيّ على الصلاة ؛ ولم تجدوني في الصف الأول ؛ فإنما أنا في المقبرة ..
فإنما أنا في المقبرة ..
أين منا من حرص على براءة نفسه من النار !..
أين منا من حرص على براءة نفسه من النفاق !..
ألم نسمع حديث رسولنا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..


جاء عند الإمام الترمذي عن أنس وحسّنه الألباني قال:قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( من صلى لله أربعين يوماً في جماعة ..)  ..
اسمعوا يا من تصلون منفردين ، ويا من تفوتكم تكبيرة إحرام في كل يوم ..
( من صلى لله أربعين يوماً في جماعة يدرك التكبيرة الأولى كتب الله له براءتان : براءة من النار ، وبراءة من النفاق ) ..
من منا من سلم من النفاق ونحن نقرأ حديث رسولنا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : 
( أربعٌ من كنّ فيه كان منافقاً خالصاً ، ومن كانت فيه خصلة واحدة كانت فيه خصلة من خصال النفاق : إذا حدَّث كذب ، وإذا وعد أخلف ، وأذا أؤتمن خان ، وإذا خاصم فجر ) ..
من منا لم يكذب ! ..


من منا من إذا اختلف مع أخيه لم يرتفع صوته ولم يعتلي شجاره !..
من إذا واعد لم يخلف ذلكم المواعيد !..
من منا أدّى الأمانة ولم يتعامل بالرشوة ولم يتعامل بغيرها !..
أين براءة أنفسنا من النفاق ؟!..
أين أنتم يا من قرع قلوبكم نور الوحي ..
كان السلف إذا فاتتهم تكبيرة الإحرام عزوّا أنفسهم ثلاثة أيام  ..
وإذا فاتتهم الجماعة عزوَّا أنفسهم سبعة أيام كما في " تحفة الأحوذي "..
يقول القاري معلقاً : وكأنهم ما فاتتهم الجمعة ولو فاتتهم صلاة الجمعة عزوَّا أنفسهم سبعيـن يوماً .. 
سبعيـن يوماً ..
سبعين يوماً ..
يقول الإمام وكيع ابن الجرّاح عن الإمام العظيم سليمان بن مهران الأعمش : كان الأعمش قريباً من سبعين سنة لم تفته التكبيرة الأولى ..
لم تفته التكبيرة الأولى  ..
وكان يحيى القطَّان يلتمس الجدار حتى يصل إلى المسجد وهو يقول : 
الصف الأول ..الصف الأول ..الصف الأول ..
المساجد هي التي ربَّت الرجال ..
المساجد هي التي أخرجت الأبطال ..
المساجد هي التي علمتنا وثقفتنا ..
فأين البطَّالون ..


من كتاب قصص متميزة للشيخ إبراهيم بو بشيت

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*سبحان      الله العظيم* 


 



     لقراءة المقال في الصورة انقر عليها مرتين لتكبيرها

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *سبحان      الله العظيم* 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
>      لقراءة المقال في الصورة انقر عليها مرتين لتكبيرها


لم استطع القراءة أختي

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> لم استطع القراءة أختي


هذا هو المقال

*


ورد ذكر الغراب في القران بسورة المائدة :*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : { وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذْ قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا فَتُقُبِّلَ مِن أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ قَالَ لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ قَالَ إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ (27) لَئِن بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَاْ بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لِأَقْتُلَكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ (28) إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَن تَبُوءَ بِإِثـْـمِي وَإِثـْـمِكَ فَتَكُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء الظَّالِمِينَ (29) فَطَوَّعَتْ لَهُ نَفْسُهُ قَتْلَ أَخِيهِ فَقَتَلَه فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (30)فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْءَةَ أَخِيهِ قَالَ يَا وَيْلَتَى أَعَجَزْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا الْغُرَابِ فَأُوَارِيَ سَوْءَةَ أَخِي فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ (31)} صدق الله العظيم .

دور الغراب في هذه القصة هو تعليم الإنسان كيف يدفن موتاه فلماذا أختاره الله سبحانه وتعالى من دون المخلوقات ليكون المعلم الأول للأنسان.

أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أن الغراب هو أذكى الطيور وأمكرها على الإطلاق ، ويعلل ذلك بأن الغراب يملك أكبر حجم لنصفي دماغ بالنسبة إلى حجم الجسم في كل الطيور المعروفة .

ومن بين المعلومات التي أثبتتها دراسات سلوك عالم الحيوان محاكم الغربان وفيها تحاكم الجماعة أي فرد يخرج على نظامها حسب قوانين العدالة الفطرية التي وضعها الله سبحانه وتعالى لها ، ولكل جريمة عند جماعة الغربان عقوبتها الخاصة بها ..

جريمة اغتصاب طعام الأفراخ الصغار: العقوبة تقضي بأن تقوم جماعة من الغربان بنتف ريش الغراب المعتدي حتى يصبح عاجز عن الطيران كالأفراخ الصغيرة قبل اكتمال نموها .

وجريمة اغتصاب العش أو هدمه: تكتفي محكمة الغربان بإلزام المعتدي ببناء عش جديد لصاحب العش المعتدى عليه.

أما جريمة الاعتداء على أنثى غراب أخر : فهي تقضي جماعة الغربان بقتل المعتدي ضربا بمناقيرها حتى الموت ..
وتنعقد المحكمة عادة في حقل من الحقول الزراعية أو في أرض واسعة ، تتجمع فيه هيئة المحكمة في الوقت المحدد ، ويجلب الغراب المتهم تحت حراسة مشددة ، وتبدأ محاكمته فينكس رأسه ، ويخفض جناحيه ، ويمسك عن النعيق اعترافا بذنبه .

فإذا صدر الحكم بالإعدام ، قفزت جماعة من الغربان على المذنب توسعه تمزيقا بمناقيرها الحادة حتى يموت ، وحينئذ يحمله أحد الغربان بمنقاره ليحفر له قبرا يتوائم مع حجم جسده ، يضع فيه جسد الغراب القتيل ثم يهيل عليه التراب احتراما لحرمة الموت.

وهكذا تقيم الغربان العدل الإلهي في الأرض أفضل مما يقيمه كثير من بني أدم.



*
*فيا سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله



المصدر : { من أيات ألأعجاز العلمي الحيوانات في القران الكريم } للدكتور زغلول النجار.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
بُني ،

إياك أن تتكلم فى الأشياء وفى الناس
إلا بعد أن تتأكد من صحة المصدر ...
وإذا جاءك أحد بنبأ...
 فتبيَّن قبل أن تتهور...

وإياك والشائعة … 
ولا تصدق كل ما يُقال 
ولا نصف ما تُبصر

وإذا ابتلاك الله بعدو … قاومه بالإحسان إليه
ادفع بالتى هى أحسن
أقسم بالله …
أن العداوة تنقلب حباً …
 تصوَّر !

إذا أردت أن تكتشف صديقاً
 سافر معه
ففى السفر … ينكشف الإنسان
يذوب المظهر …
 وينكشف المخبر
ولماذا سُمى السفر سفراً ؟؟؟
إلا لأنه عن الأخلاق والطباع يُسفِر !

وإذا هاجمك الناس وأنت على حق
أو قذفوك بالنقد … 
فافرح
إنهم يقولون لك : أنت ناجح ومؤثر !
فالكلب الميت …
 لا يُركل
ولا يُرمَى إلا الشجر المثمِر !

بُني ،
عندما تنتقد أحداً
فبعين النحل تعوَّد أن تُبصِر
ولا تنظر للناس بعين ذباب
فتقع على ما هو مستقذَر !

اعلم يا بُنى أن البركة فى الرزق صباحاً
وأخاف أن يفوتك رزق الرحمن
لأنك تسهر !

وسأحكى لك قصة المعزة والذئب
حتى لا تأمن من يمكر ...
وحينما يثق بك أحد ؛
فإياك ثم إياك أن تغدر !

سأذهب بك لعرين الأسد
وسأعلمك أن الأسد لم يصبح ملكاً للغابة لأنه يزأر ،
ولكن لأنه عزيز النفس … 
لايقع على فريسة غيره
مهما كان جائعاً ...
 يتضوَّر
لا تسرق جهد غيرك … فتتضوَّر !

وسأذهب بك إلى الحرباء ؛
حتى تشاهد بنفسك حيلتها
فهى تلون جلدها بلون المكان ؛
لتعلم أن فى البشر مثلها نسخ تتكرر
وأن هناك منافقين وهناك أناس ...
 بكل لباس تتدثر
وبدعوى الخير … تتستر !

تعوَّد يا بُنى أن تشكر
اشكر الله
ويكفى أنك تمشى …
 وتسمع …
 وتبصر
اشكر الله واشكر الناس
فالله يزيد الشاكرين
والناس تحب الشخص الذى عندما تبذل له … يقدر !

اكتشفت يا بُني

أن أعظم فضيلة فى الحياة … الصدق
وأن الكذب وإن نجَّا
فالصدق أخلق … بمن كان مثلك !

بُني ،
وفر لنفسك بديلاً لكل شىء
استعد لأى أمر
حتى لا تتوسل لنذل … يذل ويحقر
واستفد من كل الفرص ؛
لأن الفرص التى تأتى الآن قد لا تتكرر !

لا تشتكي ولا تتذمر
أريدك متفائلاً … مقبلاً على الحياة
اهرب من اليائسين والمتشائمين
وإياك أن تجلس مع رجل يتطيَّر !

لا تتشمَّت وتفرح بمصيبة غيرك
وإياك أن تسخر من شكل أحد
فالمرء لم يخلق نفسه
ففى سخريتك … أنت فى الحقيقة تسخر
من صُنع الذى أبدع وخلق وصوّر !

إن تفضح عيوب الناس
يفضحك الله فى دارك
فالله الستار … يحب من يستر !

لا تظلم أحداً
وإذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس
فتذكر أن الله هو الأقدر !

وإذا شعرت بالقسوة يوماً
فامسح على رأس يتيم
ولسوف تُدهَش
كيف للمسح أن يمسح القسوة من القلب 
 فيتفطَّر !

لا تجادل
فى الجدل … كِلا الطرفين يخسر
فإذا انهزمنا فقد خسرنا كبرياءنا نحن
وإذا فزنا … 
فلقد خسرنا الشخص الآخر
لقد انهزمنا كلنا
الذى انتصر … والذى ظن أنه لم يُنصَر !

لا تكن أحادى الرأى
فمن الجميل أن تؤثر وتتأثر
لكن إياك أن تذوب فى رأى الآخرين
وإذا شعرت أن رأيك مع الحق
فاثبت عليه … ولا تتأثر !

تستطيع يا بُني
أن تغير قناعات الناس
وأن تستحوذ على قلوب الناس وهى لا تشعر
ليس بالشعوذة ولا بالسحر
فبابتسامتك … وعذوبة لفظك
تستطيع بهما أن تسحر !

ابتسم !

فى الصين … إن لم تبتسم لن يسمحوا لك أن تفتح متجرا
إن لم تجد من تبتسم له … ابتسم له … أنت
فإذا كان ثغرك بسرعة بالابتسامة يفتر
تتفتح لك القلوب لتعبر !

وحينما يقع فى قلب الناس نحوك شك
دافع عن نفسك … وضح … برر
لا تكن فضولياً تدس أنفك فى كل أمر
تقف مع من وقف من الجمهور إذا تجمهر !
بُنى … ترفع عن هذا … فإنه يسوءنى هذا المنظر !

لا تحزن يا بُني
على ما فى الحياة
فما خُلقنا فيها إلا لنُمتحَن
ونُبتَلى … حتى يرانا الله … هل نصبر ؟؟؟
لذلك … هون عليك … ولا تتكدر
وتأكد بأن الفرج قريب
فإذا اشتد سواد السحب …
 فعما قليل ستمطر !

لا تبكِ على الماضى…
 فيكفى أنه مضى
فمن العبث أن نمسك نشارة الخشب … وننشر !
انظر للغد … استعد … شمَّر
كن عزيزاً … وبنفسك افخر !

فكما ترى نفسك سيراك الآخرون
فإياك لنفسك يوماً أن تحقر
فأنت تكبر حينما تريد أن تكبر
وأنت فقط من يريد أن يصغر !

قررت أن أربيك وأنت فى بطنى
لتكون أعظم شخصية
ولو قلت يا أمى … لماذا بدأتِ باكراً
ستكتشف
أن الانسان لو كبر ...
لن ينفع معه إلا معجزة
مالم هو بنفسه يتغير ... !
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
* *تقدم رجل لشركة مايكروسوفت للعمل بوظيفة - فراش - بعد إجراء المقابلة والاختبار ( تنظيف أرضية 
المكتب )، أخبره مدير التوظيف بأنه قد تمت الموافقة عليه وسيتم إرسال قائمة بالمهام وتاريخ المباشرة في العمل عبر البريد الإلكتروني. أجاب الرجل: ولكنني لا أملك جهاز كمبيوتر ولا املك بريد إلكتروني! 
رد عليه المدير ( باستغراب ): من لا يملك بريد إلكتروني فهو غير موجود أصلا ومن لا وجود له فلا يحق له العمل. 
خرج الرجل وهو فاقد الأمل في الحصول على وظيفة، فكر كثيراً ماذا عساه أن يعمل وهو لا يملك سوى 10 دولارات. بعد تفكير عميق ذهب الرجل إلى محل الخضار وقام بشراء صندوق من الطماطم ثم اخذ يتنقل في الأحياء السكنية ويمر على المنازل ويبيع حبات الطماطم. نجح في مضاعفة رأس المال وكرر نفس العملية ثلاث مرات إلى أن عاد إلى منزله في نفس اليوم وهو يحمل 60 دولار. 
أدرك الرجل بان يمكنه العيش بهذه الطريقة فاخذ يقوم بنفس العمل يوميا يخرج في الصباح الباكر ويرجع ليلا ، أرباح الرجل بدأت تتضاعف فقام بشراء عربة ثم شاحنة حتى أصبح لدية أسطول من الشاحنات لتوصيل الطلبات للزبائن. بعد خمس سنوات أصبح الرجل من كبار الموردين للأغذية في الولايات المتحدة. 
لضمان مستقبل أسرته فكر الرجل في شراء بوليصة تأمين على الحياة فاتصل بأكبر شركات التأمين وبعد مفاوضات استقر رأيه على بوليصة تناسبه فطلب منه موظف شركة التأمين أن يعطيه بريده الإلكتروني!! أجاب الرجل: ولكنني لا املك بريد إلكتروني! رد عليه الموظف (باستغراب):
 لا تملك بريداً إلكترونيا ونجحت ببناء هذه الإمبراطورية الضخمة!! تخيل لو أن لديك بريداً إلكترونيا! 
فأين ستكون اليوم؟

أجاب الرجل بعد تفكير:



'' فرّاش في شركة مايكروسوفت ''



الفائدة :



لا تحزن على مالا تملك .. فربما لو كان عندك لكان سبب حزن أكبر*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ذكرت صحيفة الراية القطرية أن مخترع البريد الإلكتروني "الهوت ميل" ليس أمريكيا كما يتصور البعض، وانما هندي مسلم، والبريد (hotmail) هوت ميل هو أكثر ما يستخدم من انواع البريد حول العالم وهو تابع لشركة ميكروسوفت الامريكية وهو ضمن بيئة ويندوز التشغيلية وخلف هذا البريد الساخن قصة نجاح شخصية تستحق ان نذكرها وخصوصا كما يبدو من اسم صاحبها انه مسلم... فصاحب هذا الاختراع هو: صابر باتيا.
ففي عام 1988 قدم صابر إلى أمريكا للدراسة في جامعة ستنافورد وقد تخرج بامتياز مما أهله للعمل لدي احدي شركات الانترنت مبرمجا وهناك تعرف علي شاب تخرج من نفس الجامعه يدعي: جاك سميث.
وقد تناقشا كثيرا في كيفية تأسيس شركتهما للحاق بركب الانترنت وكانت مناقشاتهما تلك تتم ضمن الدائرة المغلقة الخاصة بالشركة التي يعملان بها وحين اكتشفهما رئيسهما المباشر حذرهما من استعمال خدمة الشركة في المناقشات الخاصة عندها فكر (صابر) بابتكار برنامج يوفر لكل انسان بريده الخاص وهكذا عمل سرا علي اختراع البريد الساخن واخرجه للجماهير عام 1996 وبسرعه انتشر البرنامج بين مستخدمي الانترنت لانه وفر لهم اربع ميزات لا يمكن منافستها والمميزات هي كما يلي:
1- ان هذا البريد مجاني وفردي وسري ومن الممكن استعماله من أي مكان في العالم، وحين تجاوز عدد المشتركين في اول عام العشرة ملايين بدأ يثير غيرة (بيل جيتس) رئيس شركة ميكروسوفت وأغني رجل في العالم وهكذا قررت ميكروسوفت شراء البريد الساخن وضمه الي بيئة الويندوز التشغيليه وفي خريف 97 عرضت علي صابر مبلغ 50 مليون دولار غير ان صابر كان يعرف أهمية البرنامج والخدمة التي يقدمها فطلب 500 مليون دولار وبعد مفاوضات مرهقة استمرت حتي 98 وافق صابر علي بيع البرنامج ب 400 مليون دولار علي شرط ان يتم تعيينه كخبير في شركة ميكروسوفت واليوم وصل مستخدمو البريد الساخن الي 90 مليون شخص وينتسب اليه يوميا ما يقارب 3000 مستخدم حول العالم.
اما صابر فلم يتوقف عن عمله كمبرمج بل ومن آخر ابتكاراته برنامج يدعي (آرزو) يوفر بيئة آمنة للمتسوقين عبر الانترنت وقد اصبح من الثراء والشهرة بحيث استضافه رئيس امريكا السابق بيل كلينتون والرئيس شيراك ورئيس الوزراء الهندي بيهاري فاجباني. 
وما يزيد من الاعجاب بشخصية صابر انه ما ان استلم ثروته حتي بني العديد من المعاهد والمستشفيات واعمار المساجد في بلاده وساعد كثيرا من الطلاب المحرومين علي اكمال تعليمهم (حتي انه يقال ان ثروته انخفضت بسرعه الي 100 مليون دولار)*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*إنا انطيناك الكوثر ..* 
 
*مقال رائع أعجبني محتواه وأتصور أن يعجب الكثير
ويوضح ضحالة علمنا ومعلوماتنا في ديينا وفي كتابنا الذي مفترض إن نكون* *قبل فترة دخلت مسجد قباء متأخرا فصليت مع جماعة من الزوار من خارج المملكة.. وبعد الفاتحة قرأ
الإمام سورة الكوثر بلفظ { إنا أنطيناك الكوثر} فرد عليه رجل من ‘ربعنا’
 { إنا أعطيناك الكوثر} فعاد الإمام
وقرأها { إنا أنطيناك الكوثر} فرد عليه الرجل مرتين وثلاثاً بدون أن يتزحزح الإمام عن موقفه..
 وبعد انتهاء الصلاة ألقى ‘المأموم’ محاضرة على ‘الزائرين’ ناصحا إياهم بتعديل لسانهم المعوج ومذكرا
فيها بأن القرآن نزل بلسان عربي مبين (.. ولم يعلم سيادته أنه نزل أيضا على سبعة أحرف)!!
… وكنت قد سمعت قصة مشابهة من أحد الأصدقاء حيث قرأ الإمام الفاتحة
 { اهدنا الزراط المستقيم} فرد
 عليه الناس { الصراط المستقيم} فعاد وقال { الزراط المستقيم) فردوا عليه مرتين وثلاثاً { الصراط المستقيم}
ولكنه أصر على موقفه الأمر الذي جعل أحد المصلين يقول بصوت مرتفع: الصراط المستقيم أو اترك الإمامة
لغيرك…
وما يحدث في مثل هذه المواقف أن الإمام يقرأ غالبا على ‘حرف‘ يناسب لهجته المحلية في حين لا يعرف
 المأمومون جواز قراءة القرآن على هذا الحرف أو ذاك..*  *ومواقف كهذه ظهرت منذ عهد النبوة حيث خفي حتى على بعض الصحابة الوجوه المتعددة لقراءة القرآن الكريم
(مثل عمر بن الخطاب الذي سمع هشام بن حكيم يقرأ سورة الفرقان على حروف لم يسمعها من قبل)
وجميعها انتهت بإجازتها من قبل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..* *ورغم اختلاف العلماء في معنى ‘سبعة أحرف‘ إلا أن أشهرها قولهم إنها سبع لهجات كانت شائعة
لدى قبائل العرب في ذلك الوقت.. وبهذا الشأن يقول الزركشي: نزل القرآن بعضه بلغة قريش، وبعضه
 بلغه هذيل، وبعضه بلغة تميم، وبعضه بلغة أزد وربيعه، وبعضه بلغة هوازن وسعد وهكذا … وهذه اللهجات
(رغم أنها عربية) إلا أن مخارجها وألفاظها توافق مخارج وألفاظ الحروف في اللغات الأجنبية كالفارسية
والحبشية والهندية والتركية (ومن هنا ظهر علم القراءات وأصبح لكل بلد قراءته التي يشتهر بها)!!* *ومن النماذج المشهورة لاختلاف مخارج الحروف بين القبائل العربية :* *1- ما يعرف ‘باستبطاء قبيلة هذيل’ حيث تقلب العين نونا وبالتالي تُقرأ
{إنا أعطيناك} {إنا أنطيناك} وهو قلب يُسمع
 حتى اليوم في بعض دول الخليج !* *2- أما قبائل قيس وتميم وأسد فاشتهرت ب’العنعنة’ حيث تقلب الهمزة عيناً بحيث يقرأ بعضهم { سعل ساعل}
بمعنى {سأل سائل} !* *3- أما قبيلتا ربيعة ومضر فكانتا تقلبان الكاف شينا وكانتا تنطقان كلمتي 
‘بيتك’ و’لبيك الله’ ؛ ‘بيتش’ و’لبيش الله’ وهو
 ما يدعى الشنشنة (ويلاحظ حتى اليوم في اليمن وجنوب المملكة) !* *4- أما قبائل حمير فكانت تقلب ‘ال’ التعريف إلى ‘أم’ وبهذا اللفظ تناقلت حديث (ليس من البر الصيام في السفر)
بلفظ (ليس من أمبر أمصيام في أمسفر) !!* *5- أيضا هناك التختخة ، واللخلخة ، والكشكشة ، واليأيأة ، والخأخأة ؛ التي ميزت قبائل بعينها ولها حتى اليوم
 ما يطابقها في مخارج الحروف العالمية !* *ورغم أنني لست ضليعا في علم القراءات – ولا لهجات العرب ومخارج الحروف – ولكنني أرى في هذا العلم مغزيين
عظيمين يجب على الجميع استيعابهما :

الأول : احترام ثقافات ولهجات الآخرين …
والثاني : أن لا تتخذ أي جهة من نفسها مرجعا للغة والدين !!*  *- – - – -*  *فهد عامر الأحمدي
جريدة الرياض الثلاثاء 9 ربيع الأخر 1429هـ
* *15 أبريل 2008م – العدد* 14540

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لا تخف عند سماع أي صوت وأنت نائم
فاللصوص لا يحدثون أي ضجة !

*
*الأعزب يعتقد أن كل النساء جميلات
والمتزوج يعتقد أن كل النساء جميلات، ما عدا زوجته !


**من يقفزون عند الفوز ... يقعون عند الخسارة !

*
*من يتكلمون أثناء النوم ليلاً
يُجبرون على الصمت نهاراً !

*
*الشئ الوحيد الذي يفعله البخيل بالنقود هو ... عدّها !


**حتى أسماك القرش تخاف من التماسيح !


**الفقراء فقط هم من يتذكرون ماذا أكلوا !
*

*عندما يموت الفقير يبكي أقرباؤه
وعندما يموت الغني يبكي ( فقط ) غير أقربائه ! 

**عندما يسير البشر على الشوك تتشابه لغاتهم
لأنهم جميعاً يقولون : آهٍ ... آهٍ !

*
*قبل أن تعلم طفلك الكلام ... علمه السكوت !

**قطعة حلوى تسبب خصام الأطفال ، وقطعة أخرى تنهيه !



**القطة هي المخلوق الوحيد الذي يتمنى أن يحبس مع الفئران !
*

*الكلب الجيد هو الذي ينبح ليوقظك
**والسيئ هو الذي توقظه لينبح !

*
*أغلى المجوهرات لا تكلف المرأة سوى دقائق من ( البكاء) !


**الفن هو الشئ الوحيد الذي يجوز لك تذوقه وأنت صائم !

*
*الفيل الميت أغلى من الفيل الحي !

*
*القطارات لا تصدم إلا من يقف على طريقها !


**عندما تنقطع الكهرباء ، تعرف قيمة الشمعة !
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بمنتهى البراءة
 سألتنى بنتى نور
 ف أربع خمس أمور
 مش ف كتاب القراءة
 قالتلى بابا يا بابا
 مش إنت يا بابا
 بتكتب أغانى
 وتقول أشعار
 طب أنا سمعت الشيخ يا بابا
 بيقول إنك يا بابا
 ها تروح النار
 زى الناس الوحشين
 الحراميين الكفار
 قوللى يا بابا
 يعنى إيه استعمار
 يعنى إيه نيل
 ويعنى إيه هرم
 ومين اللى حط النسر ده
 فوق العلم
 يعنى إيه يا بابا
 استفتاء
 ويعنى إيه انتخاب
 ويعنى إيه حر
 ويعنى إيه نصاب
 ويعنى إيه اغتصاب
 يعنى إيه اختلاس
 يعنى إيه هجاص
 ويعنى إيه خصخصة
 يعنى يا بابا دستور
 يعنى إيه معارضة
 ويعنى إيه مظاهرة
 وليه النهارده
 خدنا أجازة من المدرسة
 قوللى يا بابا
 يعنى إيه قهر
 وأين يقع خط الفقر
 ويعنى إيه حظ
 ويعنى إيه زهر
 يعنى إيه يا بابا حرية
 يعنى إيه إنسان
 ويعنى إيه سرطان
 يعنى إيه يا بابا
 خربوها
 ومين دى سمارة يا بابا
 وإزاى يا بابا ضاعت من قلبك
 وحضرتك كنت فين
 لما خربوها
 يا بابا..
 بابا..
 إنت معايا
 فيه يا بابا ناس
 بتقول كفاية
 وفيه عساكر
 ماسكين عصايا
 وبنات متعورين
 وتانيين ماشيين بيضحكوا يا بابا
 هم دول إسرائيليين
 قولتلها
 نور
 ممكن أسألك سؤال
 قالتلى اتفضل يا بابا
 قلتلها
 هى قناة سبيس تون
 رقم كام
 وخدتها
 عشان تنام

قصيده لعلى سلامه

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*بقلم / فريد مناع*





*يلوم الناس ظروفهم على ما هم فيه من حال، ولكني لا أؤمن بالظروف، فالناجحون في هذه الدنيا أناس بحثوا عن الظروف التي يريدونها، فإن لم يجدوها صنعوها بأنفسهم ... برنارد شو*


*هيلتون اسم عريق لسلسلة فنادق مرموقة.. لأساس وجودها موقف غريب، لولاه ربما ما كنا سمعنا بهذا الاسم في مجال الفنادق وملحقاتها.. ويعد هيلتون من أوائل من انطلقوا بقوة في هذا المجال وحققوا نجاحاً عالمياً يحسدون عليه*



*الوظائف التي خلقتها هذه المصادفة لآلاف البشر تستحق الاهتمام، فسلسلة فنادق هيلتون ومركزها الرئيسي في بيفرلي هيلز في ولاية كاليفورنيا تمتلك حالياً 18 سلسلة من الفنادق في استراليا والأورغواي، وتدير مباشرة 34 فندقاً في الولايات المتحدة، وأعطت 180 حق امتياز في مختلف أنحاء العالم*



*ولم تكتف هذه السلسلة بإدارة الفنادق، إنما توسعت نشاطاتها لتشمل قسما خاصا لتزويد الفنادق بكل ما يلزم، حتى عمليات التصميم والهندسة وتأثيث الفنادق، كما تملك شركة كومباس لخدمات الكمبيوتر والتي تزود الفنادق ببرامج كمبيوتر متخصصة في إدارة وحجوزات الفنادق، وتعتبر الميزانية العمومية لـ (هيلتون) من أقوى الميزانيات في مجال الفنادق وتملك 102000 غرفة وجناح*




*بدايات*

*لكي ننجح، يجب علينا أولاً أن نؤمن أنه بمقدورنا تحقيق النجاح*
*مايكل كوردا*



*بدأت هذه السلسلة العام 1919 عندما كان كونراد هيلتون، وهو عضو هيئة تشريع في ولاية كاليفورنيا، يحلم بأن يستثمر في بنك، حيث كان هاجسه الرئيسي إن يكون لديه مصرف يكسب من خلاله ثروة، انتقل كونراد هيلتون إلى تكساس حاملا معه حلمه الكبير عام 1919، وعندما أراد أن ينزل في فندق لم يجد لنفسه مكانا يأوي إليه! فقد كانت كل الغرف محجوزة وكانت معاملة الفنادق غير لبقة نوعا ما*



*وعندما انتقل كونراد هيلتون إلى تكساس حاملا معه حلمه الكبير قرر في تلك الليلة أن يدخل في مجال الفنادق، فما كان منه إلا أن جمع مبلغ 5000 دولار كان كل ما وفره، واقترض مبلغ 20000 دولار من البنك ، إضافة إلى مبلغ 15000 دولار اقترضه من بعض الأصدقاء، واشتري أول فندق له في سيسكو في تكساس*


*وهكذا تحول كونراد هيلتون من هاجس الاستثمار في بنك إلى هاجس إدارة الفنادق الذي برع فيه وعشقه كثيرا.. ولم تمضي 10 سنوات حتى كان قد اشتري 7 فنادق في تكساس نفسها، تلك الولاية التي رفضت فنادقها أن تستقبله عندما أتى إليها*



*تقنيات النجاح*

*الشخص الناجح هو في الأساس شخص يستطيع أن يتخيل ويحول خياله إلى واقع.. إنه يستطيع تخيل شيء ما، وعندما يتخيله يفكر كيف بالضبط يجعله يحدث*

*روبرت أل، شورتز*


*يرجع كونراد هيلتون نجاحه في هذا المجال الجديد إلى عوامل ثلاثة : المخاطرة، الابتكار بهدف الرّيادة والجودة، إضافة إلى الشعور بالتحدي.. ويقول أنه لو وجد غرفة شاغرة في ذلك اليوم الذي أتى فيه إلى تكساس لم يكن ليفكر في شراء فندق، وهذا ما يبعث على الدهشة*



*هذه العوامل الثلاثة كانت الدافع إلى جعل فنادق هيلتون على كل سواحل الولايات المتحدة، فمن تكساس انتقل هيلتون من ولاية إلى ولاية مساوماً ومفاوضاً بارعاً، واشتري من خلال ذلك فنادق درجة أولى في كاليفورنيا، نيويورك، شيكاغو وواشنطن، وبذلك كان أول فندق يتوسع من الساحل*


*كان ذلك في عام 1943، وفي العام نفسه زعزع كونراد هيلتون قناعة كانت سائدة في تلك الأيام، وهي أن أكثر من فندق واحد في منطقة واحدة للفندق نفسه لا ينفع.. فغير هيلتون هذه النظرية تماما عندما أدار فندق بلازا وفندق روزفلت في نيويورك سيتي، وبعد 6 سنوات أضاف فندق والدورف استوريا إلى عائلة فنادقه، كما كان قد اشتري العام 1945 (على الرغم من الحرب العالمية ونتائجها) فندق بالمرهاوس في شيكاغو، إضافة إلى أكبر فندق في ولاية شيكاغو في ذلك الوقت (ذا ستيفنس) حاليا شيكاغو هيلتون*



*الإبداع*

*إذا حققنا الرضا الفعلي لعملاء فعليين، فإن شركتنا ستحقق الأرباح*
*جون يونج، رئيس سابق بشركة إتش بي*



*كان (هيلتون) أول فندق يدخل سوق الأسهم في نيويورك 23/6/1947، كما كان أول فندق ينطلق عالميًا، ففتح أول فندق خارج الولايات المتحدة في العام 1949 في سان جان في بورتوريكو، وفي السنة نفسها تم إشهار (هيلتون العالمية)، وهو أول من طرح فكرة إضافة محل لبيع الهدايا في الفنادق، وكان ذلك نابعا من حب كونراد هيلتون لاستغلال كل زاوية في الفندق، في سبيل خدمة الزبائن*


*كما كان أول فندق أميركي يدخل السوق الأوروبية، ذلك بافتتاح كاستيلنا هيلتون في مدريد وفي أسبانيا العام 1953، وفي اسطنبول بعد عامين كان أول من اقترح إنشاء فندق في المطارات وذلك في العام 1959، عندما تم افتتاح هيلتون مطار سان فرانسيسكو، وقد افتتح هيلتون إلى الآن 37 فندقا في المطارات وفي مواقع إستراتيجية*



*ما زالت سلسلة فنادق هيلتون في توسع مستمر تحت قيادة بارون هيلتون، ابن المؤسس الرئيسي كونراد هيلتون، والذي توفى العام 1979 وأورث ابنه القواعد الرئيسية للنجاح.. كما أن هناك شخصا آخر اسمه ستيفن بولنباخ ساعد كثيرا في التطور، وورث الاثنان 79 عاما من التجدد والابتكار والجودة والمخاطرة ووضعوها في تصرف فنادق هيلتون*



*(هيلتون) اسم انتشر مصادفة ، لأن كونراد هيلتون لم يجد غرفة له في تكساس ، فقرر أن يساعد الملايين في إيجاد غرفة في جميع أنحاء العالم . وحكاية هيلتون هي أكبر دليل على أن كل شيء يبدأ بفكرة يدعمها بعد ذلك الجهد والتعب والمخاطرة ودفع ثمن النجاح*


**



*وأخيرًا هل أنت قادر على النجاح؟*


*يقول ديفيد شوارتز في كتابه (العبقرية السهلة):*

*-فكر بالنجاح ولا تفكر بالفشل، قل لنفسك حين تواجه موقفًا صعبًا: سأنجح.. ولا تقل: قد أخسر*

*-قل عندما تدخل في منافسة مع آخر: أنا كفء لأكون الأفضل*

*-ذكر نفسك بانتظام بأنك  أفضل مما تبدو عليه، فالناجحون بشر وليسو خارقي القدرات*

*-النجاح لا يتطلب ذكاء خارقًا ولا شيئًا غامضًا فيما يتعلق بالنجاح، وهو في الوقت ذاته ليس مبنيًا على الحظ*



*كتب أحدهم وصايا عشر وعنونها بالعنوان التالي: (عهد وثيق للنجاح) وسجلها على بطاقة كان يقرأها صباح كل يوم، ويبذل جهده للعمل بها..*

*كتب فيها:*


*-سأكرم نفسي، لأنني أستطيع أن أعتزل كل أحد إلا نفسي، فأنا أعيش معها*

*-سأكون طموحًا لا أقنع بما أنا فيه*

*-سأراقب ما يطرح من أفكار، أقبل الجيدة وأطرح الهدامة*

*-سأكون أمينًا مع نفسي ومع غيري*

*-سأعتني بجسمي، فهو أساس ثباتي وعملي*

*-سأعمل على تنمية عقلي، فأغذيه كل يوم بالمطالعة الدقيقة المنظمة*

*-سأحتفظ بحماسي وحرارة عواطفي باعتدال وبابتهاج*

*-سأكون أميل إلى مدح الناس بدلًا من ذمهم وذكر عيوبهم*

*-سأحتفظ بمجهودي وطاقتي، فلا أسرف في إنفاقها بغير فائدة*

*-سأنجح في الحياة مهما صادفني من عقبات، وسأزيل كل الصعاب*



*لا شك أن الناجح يتعب، ولكن فرحة النجاح تهون عليه كل التعب، والشعور بالإنجاز في خدمة الآخرين يجلب له الشعور بالفرح*
*

*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

(قصه مؤثره ولها معنى) 

قال الجندي لرئيسه :
صديقي لم يعد من ساحه المعركه سيدي..

أطلب منك الإذن للذهاب للبحث عنه ..

الرئيس:

' الاذن مرفوض '
و أضاف الرئيس قائلا :
لا أريدك أن تخاطر بحياتك من أجل رجل من المحتمل أنه قد مات


فذهب الجندي دون أن يعطي أهمية لرفض رأيه .
وبعد ساعة عاد وهو مصاب بجرح مميت حاملاً جثة صديقه ...
كان الرئيس معتزاً بنفسه :
لقد قلت لك أنه قد مات ..
قل لي أكان يستحق منك كل هذه المخاطره للعثور على جثته ؟؟؟


*أجاب الجندي ' محتضراً ' بكل تأكيد سيدي .. عندما وجدته كان لا يزال حياً،،
واستطاع أن يقول لي :


**( كنت واثقاً بأنك ستأتي )

**{ الصديق هو الذي يأتيك دائما حتى عندما يتخلى الجميع عنك }

*
*
نصيحه من القلب للقلب
حب لأخيك كما تحب لنفسك
والصديق الصدوق هو من ترتاح له نفسك وتأنس بقربه وتكون الثقه هي البساط الذي تفترشه معه*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الجزء الأول



- هذا هو عنوان مقال أو بالأحرى تحقيق يغطي 46 صفحة من مجلة العلم والحياة الفرنسية لعدد شهر آب 2010. وهي حقائق علمية معروفة لدينا غالبا لكنها تصدمنا وتناقض تصوراتنا أو معتقداتنا، سواء كنا أشخاصا بسطاء أو علماء بحاثة. تتوزع هذه الحقائق على مجالات متنوعة وواسعة:

مكونات المادة، مبادئ الصحة، أسرار الأعداد، أصل الإنسان، مجاهل الفلك أو تعقيدات الكائنات الحية.

وقد اخترنا فيما يلي، بعضا من هذه الحقائق الثمانين، مع نبذة مختصرة عن كل منها.

- يوجد أكثر من 3 حالات للمادة. في القرن التاسع عشر عرف العلماء 3 حالات للمادة
الصلابة والسيولة والغازية، ولكل منها خواصها التي درسناها في مادة العلوم في المدرسة. لكن العلماء يتفقون اليوم على وجود عدة حالات أخرى للمادة. ومنها البلازما التي اكتشفت عام 1928 حيث تتفكك الجزيئات إلى نوى والكترونات مستقلة. وهي المكون الرئيسي في الكون، وفي النجوم بشكل خاص. ويعتبر الزجاج حالة خامسة للمادة، وكذلك البلور، والموصلات الفائقة، وأشباه البلورات، والمواد الصلبة الفائقة.

- عدد البكتيريا في جسمنا يفوق عدد خلايا الجسم

يمكن القول أن جسم الإنسان يتكون بشكل رئيسي من البكتيريا: يحتوي جسم الشخص البالغ على حوالي 75 ألف مليار خلية، مقابل نحو ألف ألف مليار بكتيريا، أي أن 90% من جسمنا عبارة عن بكتيريا، وهذه الكائنات ضرورية لعملية الهضم وعمل الأمعاء والمناعة ضد الميكروبات الضارة.

- الكتلة الإجمالية لدود الأرض أكبر من كتلة جميع حيوانات الأرض


دودة الأرض، حيوان أعمى يعيش داخل التربة، ويقدر وزن الدود في التربة الزراعية في دونم من الأرض بنحو 100كغ. وهو مفيد للتربة، فهو يحفر أنفاقا داخلها مما يساعد على تهويتها وعلى تسرب الماء داخلها وتكاثر الكائنات الحية الصغيرة فيها.

- الحرب النووية تسبب المجاعة:


إذا قامت حرب نووية، وهو احتمال وارد باعتبار العدد الهائل من القنابل النووية المكدسة في العالم. فان الخطر الأكبر الذي سينتج عنها ليس قتل الناس أو أصابتهم بحروق وإشعاعات قاتلة، وإنما حصول مجاعة عالمية نتيجة الشتاء النووي الطويل. فالغبار سيحجب ضوء الشمس لعدة سنوات فيقل تبخر الماء من المحيطات وبالتالي يقل المطر وتنتشر موجات الصقيع، وتكاد تنعدم المحاصيل الزراعية. هذا المشهد أو السيناريو محتمل حتى لو كانت الحرب النووية محدودة ومحصورة في منطقة واحدة.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الجزء الثاني


- كتلة الأرض تزداد 40000 طن سنويا

هذه الزيادة هي كتلة الشهب والنيازك التي تسقط على الأرض من الفضاء باستمرار. يحترق نصفها في الجو ويصل سطح الأرض على شكل غبار ناعم بقطر 0.1 مم. ويندر أن يسقط على الأرض نيزك ضخم، مثل ذلك الذي يعتقد انه سبب انقراض الديناصورات قبل 65 مليون سنة وكان قطره بضعة كيلومترات وكتلته عدة مليارات من الأطنان.

- بعض السرطانات تشفى دون علاج

أول ما يخطر ببالك فيما يتعلق بالسرطان انه إذا بدأ فلن يتوقف انتشاره حتى يقضي على المصاب به. لكن بعض أنواع السرطان تشفى لوحدها، دون علاج. وأكثر ما تحدث هذه الظاهرة في أربعة أنواع من السرطان، وهي التي تصيب كلا من الجهاز العصبي في الطفل، الكلى، الجلد، وسرطان الدم العابر لدى الطفل. ويفسر ذلك بأن نظام المناعة في الجسم يهاجم الخلايا السرطانية ويدمرها. أو أن نمو الطفل وتطور نظامه الهرموني وغيره. يوقف انتشار السرطان.

-الفيروس يصاب بالمرض

هذا ما اكتشفه الفرنسي ددييه راؤول عام 2008 حين لاحظ أن الفيروس العملاق المسمى فيروس ماما، والذي يتطفل على الاميبا عادة، قد أصيب بدوره بفيروس أصغر منه بثماني مرات. أحدث هذا الاكتشاف ضجة بين علماء الأحياء، إذ أن الفيروس لا يعتبر كائنا حيا بمعنى الكلمة. وبالتالي فانه يستحيل أن يصاب بالمرض، حسب الاعتقاد السائد سابقا.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

أولادك لا يصلون أو أتعبوك من أجل أن يصلوا ؟

تعالوا لتروا كيف تغيرونهم بإذن الله تعالى

عن إحدى الأخوات :

تقول .. اقول لكم قصة وقعت معي انا
كانت بنتي بالخامس ابتدائي
الصلاة ثقيلة عليها.. لدرجة اني قلت لها يوما قومي صلي وراقبتها
فوجدتها أخذت السجادة ورمتها على الأرض وجاءتني
سألتها هل صليت قالت نعم.. صدقوني بدون شعور صفعت وجهها
أعرف أني أخطأت.. ولكن الموقف ضايقني وبكيت وخاصمتها ولمتها وخوفتها من الله
ولم بنفع معها كل هذا الكلام ..
لكن في يوم من الأيام ... قالت لي إحدى الصديقات قصة.. منقولة .وهي :
انها زارت قريبة لها عادية (ليست كثيرة التدين)
لكن عندما حضرت الصلاة
قام أولادها يصلون بدون أن تناديهم
تقول .. قلت لها : كيف يصلي أولادك من أنفسهم بدون خصام وتذكير ؟!!!
قالت والله ليس عندي شي اقوله لك الا اني قبل أن أتزوج ادعو الله بهذا الدعاء
انا بعد هذه نصيحتها لزمت هذا الدعاء .
. في سجودي وقبل التسليم وفي الوتر .
. وفي اوقات الاجابه
والله يا اخواتي.. ان بنتي هذه الآن بالثانوي.. من اول مابدأت الدعاء وهي
التي توقظنا للصلاة وتذكرنا بها
واخوانها كلهم ولله الحمد حريصون على الصلاة !!
حتى امي زارتني ونامت عندي ولفت انتباهها ان بنتي تستيقظ وتدور علينا توقظنا
للصلاة !!أعرف ..أنكم الآن متشوقون لتعرفوا هذا الدعاء ..
الدعاء موجود في سورة إبراهيم

والدعاء هو ...
“رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء”

----------


## شيرين عابدين

قال سلمة ابن دينار  

  ما أحببت أن يكون معك في الآخرة فقدمه اليوم

  وما كرهت أن يكون معك في الآخرة فاتركه اليوم

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

  من هداية الحمار -الذي هو ابلد الحيوانات - أن الرجل يسير به ويأتي به الى منزله

  من البعد في ليلة مظلمة فيعرف المنزل فإذا خلى جاء اليه ، ويفرق بين الصوت

  الذي يستوقف به والصوت الذي يحث به على السير

  فمن لم يعرف الطريق الى منزله - وهو الجنـــة - فهو أبلد من الحمار


  -------------------------------------


  قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : 

  أيها الناس احتسبوا أعمالكم .. فإن من احتسب عمله .. كُتب له أجر عمله وأجر حسبته

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  سُئل الإمام أحمد :

  متى يجد العبد طعم الراحة ؟

  فقال : عند أول قدم يضعها في الجنة !!


  ---------------------------------



  قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

  نور العقل يضيء في ليل الهوى فتلوح جادة الصواب .. فيتلمح البصير في ذلك عواقب الامور

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  قال مالك ابن دينار : 

  اتخذ طاعة الله تجارة تأتيك الارباح من غير بضاعة ..


  --------------------------------



  قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : 

  من كان يحب أن يعلم انه يحب الله فليعرض نفسه على القرآن فمن أحب القرآن فهو يحب الله فإنما القرآن كلام الله .

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  قال ابن تيميه رحمه الله : 

  فالرضا باب الله الأعظم وجنة الدنيـــا.. وبستان العارفين..


  --------------------------------



  قال الامام أحمد : 

  الناس الى العلم أحوج منهم الى الطعام والشراب لأن الرجل يحتاج الى الطعام والشراب في اليوم مرة أو مرتين

  وحاجته الى العلم بعدد أنفاسه.

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  قال مالك : 
  إن حقاً على من طلب العلم أن يكون عليه

  وقار وسكينة وخشية

  وأن يكون متبعاً لآثار من مضى قبله .


  ------------------------------------



  حكى الشافعي عن نفسه فقال: 

  كنت أتصفح الورقة بين يدي الإمام مالك

  تصفحاً رقيقاً - يعني في مجلس العلم -

  هيبة لئلا يسمع وقعها !!

  عن بعض السلف : 

  من لم يصبر على ذل التعليم بقي عمره في عماية الجهل ومن صبر عليه آل أمره الى عز الدنيا والآخرة.

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  قال الزهري رحمه الله : 

  مــا عُـــبـِد الله بشيء أفضل من العلم

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  قال عمر بن عبد العزيز : 

  إن الليل والنهار يعملان فيك

  فاعمل أنت فيهما .


  ----------------------------------



  قال ابن القيم : 

  الدنيـا مجــــاز والآخرة وطـــن

  والاوطار-أي الاماني والرغبات -انما تُطلب في الاوطان

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  قيل لحكيم  

  .. ما العافية ؟
  قال: أن يمر بك اليوم بلا ذنب

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

  قال وهيب بن الورد: 

  إن استطعـــت ألا يسبقـــك الى الله أحـــد فافعــــــل


  واخيرا 
  للعبد رب هو ملاقيه وبيت هو ساكنه
  فينبغي له أن يسترضي ربه قبل لقائه
  ويعمر بيته قبل انتقاله اليه

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الوقت المناسب للنوم :

هناك فرق كبير بين النوم ليلاً والنوم نهاراً، حيث تنال أعضاء الجسم

بالليل من الراحة أضعاف ما تناله خلال النوم نهاراً،

لكثرة ما فيه من ضوء

وضوضاء وصخب وكلها مؤثرات شديدة على الجهاز العصبي، وقد اكتشف

العلماء حديثاً أن الغدد الضوئية في الدماغ تقوم بإفراز مادة تسمى

" الميلانونين" تؤثر تأثيراً بالغاً ومباشراً في عملية النوم وأن الظلام يزيد

من إفراز هذه المادة عن الضوء.

حاول إنجاز أعمالك في النهار ونام في

ساعة محددة يومياً.


استبدل المرتبة: 

تحمل المرتبة مع مرور الأيام والسنين الكثير من حشرات الفراش

( حشرة متناهية في الصغر) وغالباً ما تنشط هذه الكائنات ليلاً وتسبب

نوبات من الربو لمن يعاني حساسية الصدر وتتغذى هذه الحشرة على

خلايا الجسم الميتة، لذلك ينصح بتغيير مرتبة السرير كل 10 سنوات

على الأقل والوسائد كل 3 سنوات، واختار أغطية الفراش من القطن

الخالص فالقطن أفضل خامة مستخدمة في أغطية الوسائد والفرش. و

يفضل انتقاء الوسادة المصممة بشكل مناسب لتفاصيل الجسم حتى تساعدك

على تدعيم عظامك وعضلاتك اثناء النوم.

التهوية:

احرص على تهوية غرفتك جيداً وتجديد الهواء بها ولا تبالغ في

تدفئة الغرفة شتاء أو تبريدها صيفاً حتى لا تصاب بأعراض تغيير

الهواء في الصباح كالكسل الزائد شتاء أو ربما الأنفلونزا.



الغرفة الصحية:


هناك شروط للغرفه الصحيه


أن تكون غرفة نومك خالية من الأجهزة الكهربائية كالتلفاز والكمبيوتر

وإن كان لابد من وجود مثل هذه الأجهزة فاجعليها على مسافة كافية بعيدة

عن فراشك (حوالي مترين).

أن تكون أرضية غرفتك مصنوعة من الخشب الطبيعي فهي تبقى

الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية بعيدة عن قدميك وعن فراشك.


الفراش المريح:

للفراش المريح شروط يجب أن تضعها في حساباتك، حيث أثبتت الدراسات

أن النوم في فراش مشترك ( كثيراً ما يحدث في العائلات الكبيرة) يجعل 45% من الناس يستيقظون حوالي 6 مرات ليلاً 

بالمقارنة مع الذين ينامون

في فراش منفرد.

ملابس النوم:

اختيارك لملابس النوم المريحة يساعدك على الاسترخاء والأفضل

دائماً هي (البيجاما) القطنية الواسعة ويفضل أن تكون ذات ألوان هادئة

كالأزرق النيلي أو الزهري أو الأصفر الهادئ وأن تبتعد عن الألوان

الساخنة كالأحمر والبرتقالي ودرجاتهما حتى لا يؤثرا على درجة استرخائك المطلوبة.


أحلام سعيده

----------


## شيرين عابدين

دواؤك في الثلاجة

في المرفقات

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*النسُيآن نعمَة..!* 
*منحنآ آلله إيآها لِـ { آلتخفيف من ألآمِنآ }*
*أيعقلّ هنآلك من يرفُض هذهِ المنحة الإلهية و يصِرّ علىَ* 
*أن يجعل مِن وآجبه آليوميْ أن يتذكّر ألآمِه وَ أحزآنه !*



*نحنُ نحزنُ على الذكرياتِ السيّئةِ* 
*لأنّها تعيسة* 
*وعلى الذكرياتِ الجميلةِ لأنّها رحلت دونَ عودة !*
*نحنُ نوجدُ ألفَ سببٍ لَـ الحزنْ فقط :/*
*ولا نُوجدُ سبباً واحداً يدّعو لَـ الفرح* 



*يُقّآل .. : خلقتّ " الْأحلآم " ثمّينة كي لآ تتحقق* 
** بنظري أنآ . . . :*
*مآ قيمة حُلم سآندريلْآ الذي حققُهُ / حِذّآء*  


*عندمآ تجزّع من قلّ المْآدّة و قصَرِ الحآل*
*فقط قآرن نفسك بمّن هٌم*
*أقل منك بـ ( شيء وآحدّ )*
*عندّهآ ... ستعلم حقآ كم أنتّ " ثري*  



*
* 
*لْآ يوجدّ فيَ العآلم من هو " مُخّطئ " على الدّوآم*
*فــَ حتى [ الساعة المتوقفة ]*
*تكون علىْ حقٍ مرتين فيْ اليوِم الوَاحدّ = )* 


*
* 


*كثيراً من النِآس يجّعل الحَل هو الْإكتئآب* 
*الدآئم و التأفف من وآقعه ,* 
*و هذآ لآ يعجل بـ رزِق لم يُكتَب له !*
*العآقل هو الذي يتكيّف مع وآقعه كيفمآ كان* 
*مآ دّام لآ يستطيع التغيّر إلىَ الأحسن ..*
*عش حيآتك , تعْآمل مع المُعطيآت التيْ بينً يدِيك*
*فَ و آلله أنك قآدر علىَ أن تخلق السعآده من وكر التعآسه !*
*فقط .. إملئ قلبك بِ الرضىَ*







*عندمْا نُراجع " حيآتنا " نجدُ* 
*أن أجمّل مآ حدث لنآ كآن [ مُصآدفه ]*
*و أنَ الخّيبآت الكُبّرى .....*
*تأتي دُوماً على طريقٍ فرشنآهُ بـ وردِ لْإستقبّآل السَعآدة l،..*






*دآئِماً كونوا سُعدآء !*
*ليس لأن الدُنيآ مليئَه بـِ الأمور آلتيْ تُسعدكُم !*
*بل لأن [ إبتِسآمتكُم ] قد تكون سبباً*
*لـِـــ سعآدة الأخرين ..*





*لم يخذِلُنآ آلله فيْ يوم ..*
*كُل التعآسآت كآنت بـِ سّببِنآ*  





*ف ّ لنمتّلِك ذآكِرَه كَـ التيْ تملِكُهآ المرآيا*
*يمر بِهآ آلكثيرون , و مآ تلبث*
*أن تختم علىَ ظهورِهم : عآبرون !* 

*
* 

*حقّ أحبتك عليك أن ...*
*تمتلك { ملآمح } تحمل منّ الفرح الكثير*
*فـ أيّ حزنٌ يستحق أن يسرب*
*إلى نفوسهم " البؤس ... !*  



*لْآ تحسدّ من يمتلك إبتسّآمة شفآه*
*فـ لْآ يجيد الضحك إلْآ من تعدى / حٌدْود البكآء*
*..................* 



*لْآ صدّيق لْآ أبّ لْآ أم .. و لْآ حبيب*
*سـ يحتفلُ سنويآ بـ يوم ميلآدك "*
*فقطّ أنت ...*
*من ( سـتبقى معكَ )*
*فـ لْآ تحمل نفسك مآ لْآ تطيق*
*من الحزن طول حيآتك ..* 





*ليس عليك أن تكون كاملاً ، ولا مثالياً .*
*لست مضطراً لأن تُجامل ، أو تبتسم بينما أنت لا تريد .*
*ليس من المفروض أن تتحدث بــمزاج جيّد ،* 
*أو تُنصت بـإهتمام إن كان الأمر لا يعنيك .*
*لست مُلزماً على الإهتمام دائماً ، و السؤال كل يوم ،*
*و أن تُقدّر معنى الإلتزام و المسؤولية .*
*ليس عليك أن تكون مهذباً في كل الأوقات*
*في حين كنت تريد أن تُظهر الجانب اللْآ مبالي فيك ..*
*ليس عليك أن تكون غيرك في حين* 
*ما أنت عليه هو أنت فقط !* 




*تفآحة نيوتن سقطّت في سبيل الْإكتشآف* 
*و هكذآ نحن البشر .... نسَقط* 
*لنكتشف سُبّلَ النّجآح*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*اقوال تستحق التامل* 



*يقول شكسبير
المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز
إن المصائب كثيرا ما تكون رحمة في لباس عذاب
ستة أشياء إذا ذكرتها هانت عليك مصيبتك
:
أن تذكر أن كل شيء بقضاء وقدر ,وأن الجزع لا يرد القضاء وأن ما أنت فيه أخف مما هو أكبر منه, وأن ما بقي لك أكثر مما أخذ منك , وأن لكل قدر حكمة لو علمتها لرأيت المصيبة هي عين النعمة , وأن كل مصيبة للمؤمن لا تخلو من ثواب ومغفرة أو تمحيص أو رفعة شأن أو دفع بلاء وما عند الله خير وأبقى
*
*



احباط المصادفات

قال معن بن أوس المزني
فيا عجبا لمن ربيت طفلا ألقمه بأطراف البنـــــان
أعلمه الرماية كل يــوم فلما اشتد ساعـده رماني
وكم علمته نظم القوافي فلما قال قافية هجانـي




نصف الكأس

يقول المثل الفرنسي
إذا ركلك الناس من الخلف فاعلم أنك في المقدمة

يقول حكيم فارسي
ما شكوت الزمان ولا برمت بحكم السماء , إلا عندما حفيت قدماي , ولم أستطع شراء حذاء فدخلت مسجد الكوفة , وأن ضيق الصدر , فوجدت رجلا بلا رجلين , فحمدت الله وشكرت نعمته علي.
*ما فائدة الدنيا الواسعة إذا كنت حذائك ضيقاً..



فلسفة المال

لا يمكن لإنسان أن يحتفظ في يديه بأكثر من كرتين من ثلاث ;الصحة والمال وراحة البال

يقول هلبرت: الغني من زاد دخله على نفقته, والفقير من زادت نفقته على دخله

يقول المثل الإنجليزي: النقود صنعت مستديرة لكي تسير

إن الكريم الذي لا مـــال في يده مثل الشجاع الذي في كفه شلل




مراعاة النفوس

النفوس بيوت أصحابها
فإذا طرقتموها فاطرقوها برفق..

يقول شكسبير: شق طريقك بإبتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك

ستتعلم الكثير من دروس الحياة إذا لاحظت أن رجال الإطفاء لا يكافحون النار بالنار



مفهومات مصححة

ليست الشجاعة في عدم الشعور بالخوف, ولكنها في التغلب على هذا الشعور

نحن نحب الماضي لأنة ذهب , ولو عاد لكرهناه

الضمير لا يمنع المرء من ارتكاب الخطأ
إنه فقط يمنعه من الإستمتاع به وهو يرتكبه



النفوس العظيمة

يقول باسكال: عظمة النفس الإنسانية في قدرتها على الإعتدال
لا في قدرتها على التجاوز

يقول المثل: تاج القيصر لا يمكن أن يحميه من الصداع

يقول طاغور: ندنو من العظمة بقدر ما ندنو من التواضع

يقول الشافعي رحمة الله: ما جادلت أحدا , إلا تمنيت أن يظهر الله الحق على لسانه دوني

من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنة صغير , ولكن العظيم من يشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء



مقاييس حادة

يقول عبد الكريم بكار: رؤية نصف الحقيقة ,شر من الجهل بها

مشكلات الطائر لا يفهمها إلا طائر مثله





الهدف

أصعب الصعاب اتخاذ القرار
إذا لم تعلم إلى أين تذهب فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض
يصبح الجيد غير جيد, إذا كان الأجود هو المتوقع



إجابات مسكتة

قيل لإعرابي: أتحسن أن تدعو ربك ؟ فقال : نعم , قيل: فادع , فقال: اللهم إنك أعطيتنا الإسلام من غير أن نسألك , فلا تحرمنا الجنة ونحن نسألك

قال الحجاج لرجل من الخوارج يوماً: والله إني لأبغضك , فقال الخارجي : أدخل الله الجنة أكثرنا بغضاً لصاحبه


الخاتمة

فليتك تحلو والحياة مريــــرة *** وليتك ترضى والأيام غضــاب
وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر *** وبيني وبين العـــالمين خراب
إذا صح منك الود فالكل هيـن *** وكل الذي فوق التراب تــراب
*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *فليتك تحلو والحياة مريــــرة *** وليتك ترضى والأيام غضــاب*
> *وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر *** وبيني وبين العـــالمين خراب*
> *إذا صح منك الود فالكل هيـن *** وكل الذي فوق التراب تــراب*


 
يا الله 
مسك الختام

----------


## شيرين عابدين

فَهِمْتُكم 

 فهمْـــــــــتُ  كمْ بعدَ أعـــــــوامٍ وأعْــــــوامِ              الآنَ أدْركتُ ،تفــــريـطِي وإِجْـــــرامي 
 الآنَ أدْركتُ معـــــنى أنَّكــــــــــ  ــم بشرٌ              لكمْ حقـــوقٌ ، ولســــتُم محــــضَ أنعامِ 
 فهمـــــتكم يا بَني شعـــبي وقـــــــدْ لعِبتْ       بكُمْ جنــــــودي وقـــــــــوَّا  تي وأَزْلامـي 
 نعم ، ملأْتُ سجــــــوني من أكَارِمــــــكم  ْ        وكَانَ تعـــــذيبُــــ  هم رمْــــزاً لإقْـدامي 
 حكمتُ بالسِّجــــــنِ تأبيـــــــداً لطائــــفةٍ         أَصْلَيْـــتُها في سجـــــــوني نـــــارَ آلامِ

 ولَمْ تَـــدَعْ سَــــعْيَــــه  ا للدِّيــــنِ طائـــفةٌ       أُخـــــرى ، فأصْـــدَرْتُ فيها حُكمَ إعْدامِ

 جَعَـــلْتُ أرضكُم الخضـــراءَ مُعْــتَـــقَلا  ً        حقَّــــقتُ فـــــــــيهِ بسيفِ الظُّلْمِ أحلامي

 أطْــــلَقْتُ فيـــكم على ظُـــــلْمٍ جَلاَوِزَتي        ما بــــــــينَ لصٍّ وكـــــــــذَّا  بٍ ونــــمَّامِ

 نعمْ ، جَعَلْـــتُ بيـــــوتَ اللهِ خــــــــاوِيةً        مِـنْ كُـــــــلِّ داعٍ وصــــــوَّامٍ وقــــــوَّامِ

 حتى الأذانُ تــــوارى عـــن مآذِنِـــــــكم        وعن وســائل إعــــــلاني وإعـــــلامي

 أمَّا حجابُ العذارى فهـــــو مُعْـــــضِلةٌ         حَاربْتُــــها بإهـــانــــــا  تي وإرْغـــــامي

 نَعَــم ، جعلتُ منَ الطُّغــــــيان  ِ لافِـــــتةً         فـــــيها معَـــالِمُ مِنْ قَــــسْـري وإلْزامي

 لكِنَّني الآنَ يا شعــــبي وقــــــد سَلَـــفَتْ         أيَّامـــــــــ  ـــكم بمآســــــــيها وأيَّـــــامي

 أقولُـــها ، ونجـــومُ الليــــــلِ تَشْهَدُ لي :         فهِــــــمْتُكم ، وإليكم فـــــضْلُ إفْــهامِي

 فهِـمْتُــــكم ، فلــــقدْ صرْتم عَــــــمَالِقـ  ةً          وكُنتُ أبـــــصرُ فيكم شــــكلَ أقْـــــزامِ

 فهـــمتها الآنَ ، إنِّي قـــدْ ظَـلَمْتُ ، ولـمْ         أرْحـم فــــــــقيراً ، ولمْ أَلْطُفْ بأيْـــــتامِ

 ولمْ أقــــــدِّمْ طـــــعاماً للجـــــياعِ ، ولم         أقــــــــدِّمْ المــــــاءَ للمُسْــــتَنجد  ِ الظَّامي

 ولمْ أقـــــــــدِّم  ْ ثيــــــاباً للعُــــــراةِ ، ولم        أمنح تلاميــــــذكم حِــــــبراً لأقـــــــلامِ

 فهِمْتُكمْ ، فافْهَـموني ، وافْهموا لُغـــــتي         وقابـــــلوا لُؤمَ أخــــلاقي بإكــــــــــرا  مِ

 إنّي سأفتَـــــــحُ أبـــــوابَ العــطاءِ لكـم         وســوفَ أُصـــــــدِرُ للإصلاحِ أحكامي

 هــيَّا ، ضعوا في يدَيْ أيـــديْ تعاونُكــم         يـــا أخـــوتي وبني عــــــمِّي وأرْحامي

 إنِّي صحوتُ على نورِ الصَّباحِ ، وقــدْ          طـــوَيتُ عِقْـــــدَينِ في ظُلْمٍ وإظـــــلامِ

 فهمتكم ، أيُّــها الشعــبُ الذي دعَسَـــتْ          أحلامَه في طــريقِ الجَــــوْرِ أقــــدامي

 الآن أدْركـــتُ أنِّي كـــنتُ في نفـــــــقٍ         منْ غفْــــلَـــتي وضــلالاتي وآثــــــامي

 ***                ***               **

 أَنْهى الحـــــديثَ ، ولمْ يفـطن لخطبـــتهِ         إلاَّ الصَّــدى و الّلَظى في قَـــلْبِه الدَّامي

 وجَلْجَــــــــ  لَتْ صرْخةُ المستـهزئينَ بهِ :        فــــــاتَ الأوانُ ، فلا تركن لأوهــــــامِ

 نســـــيْتَ أنَّ لنــــا ربًّــــــا نلــــوذُ بـــهِ          إذا تَـــــــطَاوَل  َ فـينا جَـــــــورُ حُــــكَّامِ

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الألماس في الفضاء

اكتشف العلماء وجود كميات كبيرة من الألماس تزين السماء ولكن حبات الألماس هذه صغيرة جداً وغير مرئية بالنسبة لنا ... لنقرأ ونسبح الخالق عز وجل....


في مقالة بعنوان Diamonds in Space وجد العلماء أن الألماس موجود في الفضاء بكميات كبيرة جداً، وهو يتشكل على الأرض في درجات الحرارة والضغوط العالية. ولكنه يتشكل في الفضاء تحت ظروف مختلفة، حيث درجات الحرارة منخفضة جداً (240 درجة تحت الصفر) والضغط شبه معدوم! طبعاً الألماس ببساطة هو نفسه عنصر الفحم الذي نعرفه، ولكنه يختلف عن الفحم العادي أن ذراته تتوضع بطريقة خاصة لتمنحه الصلابة والبريق.




في هذه الصورة التخيلية نرى حبيبات الألماس الصغيرة جداً تسبح بالقرب من أحد النجوم. وسبحان الله حتى السماء لم يتركها الخالق تبارك وتعالى، فزينها بالنجوم وزينها بالألماس!! وهنا أتذكر قوله تعالى مخاطباً المشككين: (أَفَلَمْ يَنْظُرُوا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَوْقَهُمْ كَيْفَ بَنَيْنَاهَا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا وَمَا لَهَا مِنْ فُرُوجٍ) [ق: 6]، ومعظم حبات الألماس توجد بالقرب من النجوم الحارة وكأنها تزينها.
وفي هذه الآية يتجلى معنى جديد لكلمة (وَزَيَّنَّاهَا) التي تعبر تعبيراً دقيقاً عن حقيقة هذه السماء، فكما أن الألماس هو زينة للنساء، كذلك هو زينة للسماء، والله أعلم!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*14 عملا ينجي من النار

أجمل فندق في العالم

حاورتني في الصلاة*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ليس هناك شيء يستطيع أن يمنع الإنسان ذا الفكر الصحيح من تحقيق هدفه و ليس هناك شيء على وجه الأرض يستطيع أن يساعد الإنسان ذا الفكر الخاطئ !

عندما تواجه تحديا فابحث عن طريقة للتغلب عليه لا للهروب منه !

إن المشاكل تشبه الأطفال الرضع فهي لا تنمو إلا إذا اهتممت بها !

الفرصة ... تأتي غالبا متنكرة خلف
قناع من سوء الحظ أو الهزيمة المؤقته !

لو أن لي منية بأن تصبح حياتي مثالية لكان ذلك مغريا و لكن حينها حتما كنت سأضعف لأن الحياة لم تعد تعلمني أي شيء !

كن كالعصفورة التي حين تستريح
من طيرانها لبرهة على فروع
واهية فتشعر بها تهوي من تحتها
لكنها تغني لأنها تعرف أن لها جناحين !

إن الحياة هي  ذلك الظل الباهت  الذي
يظلل العشب لفترة ثم يذوب في الغروب !

بعضنا يشبه عجلة اليد مفيدة فقط عندما
ندفعها و بمنتهى البساطة تحزن
إذا ما تركناها !

افعل ما تستطيع فعله بما هو متاح لك حيث أنت !

احتفظ بمشاكلك في جيب مثقوب !

إن أفضل مكافأة لعمل الانسان هي ما يتوصل إليه بعمله لا ما يحصله !

إن فرحة واحده تبدد مائة الأحزان !

اذا صبرت على لحظة غضب واحدة ستنجو من مائة يوم من الندم !

في لعبة الحياة توزع الوراثة أوراق اللعب و يضع المجتمع القواعد و بإمكانك أن تتحكم في أوراقك !

اذا نظرت دائما إلى ضوء الشمس فلن
ترى الظل أبدا !

ليس  باستطاعتنا أن نتحكم في الرياح و  لكن باستطاعتنا أن نوائم الشراع معها !

لا تنظر خلفك الا إذا كنت تنوي العودة للخلف!

يسكن الجمال قلب من يبحث عنه !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

فـي الحب والحرية والإنسان

لا تقل القليل بكميات كثيرة، بل الكثير بكلمات قليلة

فيتاغورس/ فيلسوف اغريقي



أعمل الخير لاصدقائك يزيدوك محبة، واعمل الخير


لاعدائك ليصبحوا اصدقاءك

.تولستوي



العتاب خير من الحقد

الاحنف بن قيس 




انو الخير، فانك لا تزال بخير ما نويت الخير

احمد بن حنبل




السعادة هي معرفة الخير والشر

افلاطون



كثـرة الحديث شيء، وحسن توقيته شيء آخر

سوفوكليس




الارض ملك الاحياء لا الاموات

توماس جفرسون




اقتتالنا على السماء، أفقدنا الارض

أنطون سعادة




انزع الحب يصبح كوكبنا الارضي مقبرة

روبرت براوننغ




خيال الرجل اقوى اسلحة المرأة

صوفيا لورين

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*سُئِل حكيم * 
*من أسوأ الناس حالاً ؟ * 
*قال : من قويت شهوته ..  وبعدت همته..
 وقصرت حياته .. وضاقت بصيرته * 


*سُئِل حكيم : * 
*بم ينتقم الإنسان من  عدوه.....؟* 
*فقال : بإصلاح نفسه * 


*سُئِل حكيم : * 
*ما السخاء ...... ؟ * 
*فقال : أن تكون بمالك  متبرعاً، ومن مال غيرك
 متورعاً . * 


*سُئِل حكيم : * 
*كيف أعرف صديقي المخلص  .....؟* 
*فقال : أمنعه  ..وأطلبه..فإن أعطاك ..فذاك هو
 ,..وإن منعك..فالله المستعان! * 



*قيل لحكيم : * 
*ماذا تشتهي .......؟ * 
*فقال : عافية يوم ! * 
*فقيل له : ألست في العافية  سائر الأيام ...؟* 
*فقال :العافية أن يمر يوم  بلا.. ذنب.* 


*قال حكيم : * 
*الرجال أربعة : جواد و  بخيل و مسرف
 و مقتصد* 
*فالجواد : من أعطى نصيب  دنياه لنصيبه من
 آخرته.* 
*والبخيل : هو..الذي لا  يعطي واحداً منهما 
نصيبه.* 
*والمسرف : هو الذي يجمعهما  لدنياه.*
*والمقتصد: هو الذي يعطي كل  واحده منهما
 نصيبه* 



*قال حكيم : * 
*أربعة حسن ولكن أربعة أحسن  !* 
*الحياء من الرجال..حسن،  ولكنه  من
 النساء..أحسن .* 
*والعدل من كل انسان..حسن،  ولكنه من القضاء
 والامراء..أحسن .* 
*والتوبة من الشيخ ..حسن،  ولكنها من 
الشباب..أحسن .* 
*والجود من الأغنياء..حسن..  ولكنه من
 الفقراء....أحسن .* 



*قال حكيم : * 
*إذا سألت كريماً .... فدعه  يفكر....فإنه لا
 يفكر إلا في خير.*
*وإذا سألت لئيماً..  فعجله.... لئلا يشير عليه
 طبعه ..أن لا يفعل !  * 


*قيل لحكيم : * 
*الأغنياء أفضل أم العلماء  ...... ؟* 
*فقال : العلماء أفضل . * 
*فقيل له : فما بال العلماء  يأتون أبواب الأغنياء
 . ولا نرى الأغنياء يأتون أبواب العلماء..؟*
*فقال : لأن العلماء عرفوا  فضل المال ،
 والأغنياء لم يعرفوا فضل العلم!* 


*قال حكيم : * 
*الناس في الخير أربعة : * 
*فمنهم من يفعله ..  ابتداء،  ومنهم من يفعله ..
 إقتداء .* 
*ومنهم من يتركه .. حرماناً  ، ومنهم من يتركه
 .. استحساناً .* 

*فمن يفعله ابتداء .......  كريم!* 

*ومن يفعله اقتداء .......  حكيم !* 

*ومن يتركه استحساناً  ....... غبي!* 

*ومن يتركه حرماناً  ......... شقي*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الطريقة التي تشاهد بها التلفزيون تفصح عن شخصيتك,وقد حللت هذه الطريقة من وجهة نظر الدكتور( جاك ليدي) 

القيام بأعمال أخرى أثناء مشاهدة التلفزيون ,, 


إذا كنت ممن يقوم بمشاهدة التلفزيون وقراءة الكتب والمجلات أثناء المشاهدة:
فأنت شخصيه مرنه لا ترفض التفاهم.. نشيط تميل إلى العمل الحر وتأسيس مشروعات تجارية كما أنك سعيد وسيد مجتمع تهتم بالعمل الاجتماعي.. 




التفرغ والاندماج أثناء مشاهدة التلفزيون :
إذا كنت لا تحرك ساكناً أثناء مشاهدة التلفزيون فيجذبك ويسيطر على خلجات نفسك وتشد برامجه السحرية انتباهك حتى نهاية العرض.. فأنت تتمتع بخيال واسع وخصب وتمتلك مقدرة فائقة على التعاطف والانسجام مع الآخرين.. 




الانفعال مع برامج التلفزيون:
إذا كنت ممن يتجاوب مع الأحداث التلفزيونية أو التعليق على ما يدور من أحداث على الشاشة أو التجاوب بالصياح والتهليل والهتاف والتشجيع... فهذا معناه أن شخصيتك ذكية إلى أبعد الحدود كما أنك استقلالي وترفض سيطرة الغير وفرض الآراء.. مرح وبشوش وصلب لا تقبل الهزيمة أو الخضوع..تفضّل الدراسة والمناقشة قبل اتخاذ القرار.. 


النوم المتقطع أثناء المشاهدة :
يدل هذا على انك شخصية بسيطة وهادئة.. تفضل إتقان العمل على السرعة الهوجاء عند تأديته.. تمتلك القدرة على حل المشاكل في هدوء..لا تقحم نفسك في مشاكل الآخرين.. أنت شخصية تؤتمن على الأسرار.. يقدر فيك الأصدقاء خاصة الهدوء وعدم تدخلك في شؤونهم.. 




تغيير القنوات بصفة مستمرة أثناء العرض:
تغيير القنوات بصفة مستمرة أثناء العرض بحجة البحث عن أحداث مهمة 
يدل على أنك فضولي محب للاستطلاع ومعرفة آراء الآخرين... بالإضافة إلى حيويتك المتدفقة ونشاطك المتجدد.. وانك متحدث لبق تصلح للعمل كمحاضر أو مدرس أو مذيع.. 


تجنب البرامج التجارية والإعلانات التلفزيونية :


تجنب البرامج التجارية والإعلانات التلفزيونية بين القنوات عند ظهور الإعلانات على الشاشة الصغيرة معناه أن شخصيتك عملية ترفض تبديد الوقت فيما لا فائدة منه.. فضلاً عن حرصك الشديد في الأمور المالية .. أنت شخصية تعتمد على نفسها وتفضّل الهدوء على الضوضاء والزحام..

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*مخلوقون من نطفة و أصلنا من طين و أرقى ثيابنا لعاب من "دودة"*
* و أشهى طعامنا من "نحلة"*
* فلماذا التكبر؟*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*علمت أن رزقي لا يأخذه غيري فاطمأن قلبي* 
* علمت أن عملي لا يقوم به غيري فاشتغلت وحدي*
* وعلمت أن الله مطلع علّي فإستحيت أن يراني على معصية* 
* وعلمت أن الموت ينتظرني فأعددت الزاد للقاء ربي*

*الحسن البصري*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*التحدي * 

*تحدى أحد الملحدين*- الذين لا يؤمنون بالله- علماء المسلمين في أحد البلاد، فاختاروا أذكاهم ليرد عليه، وحددوا لذلك موعدا.وفي الموعد المحدد ترقب الجميع وصول العالم، لكنه تأخر.
  فقال الملحد للحاضرين: لقد هرب عالمكم وخاف، لأنه علم أني سأنتصر عليه، وأثبت لكم أن الكون ليس له إله !

وأثناء كلامه حضر العالم المسلم واعتذر عن تأخره، تم قال: وأنا في الطريق إلى هنا، لم أجد قاربا أعبر به النهر، وانتظرت على الشاطئ، وفجأة ظهرت في النهر ألواح من الخشب، وتجمعت مع بعضها بسرعة ونظام حتى أصبحت قاربا، ثم اقترب القارب مني، فركبته وجئت إليكم.
  فقال الملحد: إن هذا الرجل مجنون، فكيف يتجمع الخشب ويصبح قاربا دون أن يصنعه أحد، وكيف يتحرك بدون وجود من يحركه؟!
فتبسم العالم، وقال: فماذا تقول عن نفسك وأنت تقول: إن هذا الكون العظيم الكبير بلا إله؟!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

_من مواعظ الإمام سفيان الثوري_ _-__ أصلحْ سَرِيْرَتَك يصلح اللهُ علانيتَك،_ * وأصلح فيما بينك وبين الله يصلحِ الله فيما بينك وبين الناس، واعمل لآخرتك يكفِك الله أمر دنياك، وبع دنياك بآخرتك تربَحْهما جَميعاً، ولا تبع آخرتك بدنياك فتخسرهما جميعاً.* 
_- اعمل للدنيا بقدر بقائك فيها، و للآخرة بقدر بقائك فيها._ 
_-__ ما عالجت شيئاً أشد علي من نفسي؛ مرة عليَّ، ومرة لي._ 
_- قال بشر بن الحارث: "قيل لسفيان: أيكون الرجل زاهداً، ويكون له مال؟، قال: نعم؛ إذا ابتلي صبر، وإذا أعطي شكر"._ 
_-_ _احذر سخط الله في ثلاث: احذر أن تقصر فيما أمرك،_ * احذر أن يراك وأنت لا ترضى بما قسم لك، وأن تطلب شيئاً من الدنيا فلا تجده أن تسخط على ربك.* 
_- لو_ _أن اليقين استقر في القلب__ كما ينبغي لطار فرحاً، وحزناً، وشوقاً إلى الجنة، أو خوفاً من النار._
_-__ثلاثة من الصبر: لا تحدث بمصيبتك، ولا بوجعك، ولا تزك نفسك__._ 
_- إذا زارك أخوك فلا تقل له: "أتأكل؟، أو أقدم إليك؟"، ولكن قدِّم، فإن أكل وإلا فارفع._ 
_-__ إذا عرفت نفسك فلا يضرك ما قيل فيك__._ 
_-_ _عليك بالمراقبة ممن لا تخفى عليه خافية، وعليك بالرجاء ممن يملك الوفاء، وعليك__ بالحذر ممن يملك العقوبة._
_- إنما مثلُ الدنيا مثلُ رغيفٍ عليه عسلٌ مرَّ به ذبابٌ، فقطع جناحيه، وإذا مر برغيف يابس مرَّ به سليماً._ 
_- لأن تلقى الله بسبعين ذنباً فيما بينك وبينه أهون عليك من أن تلقاه بذنب واحد فيما بينك وبين العباد._ 
_-_ _إذا هممت بأمر من أمور الآخرة فشمر إليها وأسرع من قبل أن يحول بينها وبينك الشيطان._ 
_-_ _عليك بكثرة المعروف يؤنسك الله بقبرك، واجتنب المحارم تجدْ حلاوة الإيمان._ 
_-_ _ارض بما قسم الله تكن غنياً، وتوكل على الله تكن قوياً._
_من كتاب_ _"مواعظ الإمام سفيان الثوري"_ _للشيخ صالح الشامي_

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء*‏

*صلاة الفجر*
 *يستيقظ المسلم في الصباح ليصلي صلاة الصبح وهو على موعد مع ثلاثة تحولات مهمة :* 
*- الإستعداد لاستقبال الضوء في موعده ، مما يخفض من نشاط الغدة الصنوبرية ، وينقص الميلاتونين، وينشط العمليات الأخرى المرتبطة بالضوء.* 
*- نهاية سيطرة الجهاز العصبي (غير الودي) المهدئ ليلاً وانطلاق الجهاز (الودي) المنشط نهاراً.* 
*- الاستعداد لاستعمال الطاقة التي يوفرها ارتفاع الكورتيزون صباحاً. وهو ارتفاع يحدث ذاتياً، وليس بسبب الحركة والنزول من الفراش بعد وضع الإستلقاء كما ان هرمون السيرنونين يرتفع في الدم وكذلك الأندرفين.* 

*صلاة الظهر*
 *يصلي المسلم الظهر وهو على موعد مع ثلاث تفاعلات مهمة :* 
*- يهدئ نفسه بالصلاة إثر الإرتفاع الأول لهرمون الأدرينالين آخر الصباح. * 
*- يهدئ نفسه من الناحية الجنسية حيث يبلغ التستوستيرون قمته في الظهر.* 
*- تطالب الساعة البيولوجية الجسم بزيادة الإمدادات من الطاقة إذا لم يقع تناول وجبة سريعة.* 
*وبذلك تكون الصلاة عاملاً مهدئاً للتوتر الحاصل من الجوع.* 

*صلاة العصر*
 *مع التأكيد البالغ على أداء الصلاة لأنها مرتبطة بالقمة  الثانية للأدرينالين ، وهي قمة يصحبها نشاط ملموس في عدة وظائف ، خاصة** النشاط القلبي: كما ان اكثر المضاعفات عند مرضى القلب تحدث بعد هذه الفتره مباشرة ، مما يدل على الحرج الذي يمر به العضو** الحيوي في هذه الفتره.
 ومن الطريف ان اكثر المضاعفات عند الأطفال حديثي الولادة تحدث أيضاً في هذه الفتره حيث ان موت الاطفال** حديثي الولادة يبلغ اقصاه في الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر ، كما أن اكثر المضاعفات  لديهم تحدث بين الثانية والرابعة بعد الظهر.* 
*وهذا دليل آخر على صعوبة الفترة التي تلي الظهر بالنسبة للجسم عموماً والقلب خصوصاً، (أغلب مشكلات الأطفال حديثي الولادة** مشكلات قلبية تنفسية) وحتى عند البالغين الأسوياء ، حيث تمر أجسامهم في هذه الفترة بصعوبة بالغة وذلك بارتفاع ببتيد خاص يؤدي** إلى حوادث وكوراث رهيبة.
وتعمل صلاة العصر على توقف الإنسان عن أعماله ومنعه من الإنشغال بأي شيء آخر  اتقاءً لهذه** المضاعفات.* 

*صلاة المغرب*
 *فهي موعد التحول من الضوء إلى الظلام ، وهو عكس ما يحدث في صلاة الصبح ، ويزداد إفراز الميلاتونين بسبب بدء دخول الظلام فيحدث الإحساس بالنعاس والكسل ، وبالمقابل ينخفض السيروتين والكورتيزون والأندروفين.* 

*صلاة العشاء*
 *في موعد الإنتقال من النشاط  إلى الراحة . عكس صلاة الصبح. وتصبح محطة ثابتة لانتقال الجسم من سيطرة الجهاز العصبي* *( الودي) إلى سيطرة الجهاز (غير الودي) ، لذلك فقد يكون هذا هو السر في سنٌة تأخير هذه الصلاة إلى قبيل النوم للإنتهاء من كل* *المشاغل ثم النوم مباشرة بعدها .
وفي هذا الوقت تنخفض حرارة الجسم ودقات قلبه وترتقع هرمونات الدم.* 
*ومن الجدير بالملاحظة أن توافق هذه المواعيد الخمسة مع التحولات البيولوجية المهمة في الجسم . يجعل من الصلوات الخمس* *منعكسات شرطية مؤثرة مع مرور الزمن .
 فيمكن أن نتوقع أن كل صلاة تصبح في حد ذاتها إشارة لانطلاق عمليات ما ، حيث أن** الثبات على نظام يومي في الحياة ذي محطات ثابتة. كما يحدث في الصلاة مع مصاحبة مؤثر صوتي وهو الآذان . يجعل الجسم يسير** في نسق مترابط جداً مع البيئة الخارجية. ونحصل من جراء ذلك على انسجام تام بين المواعيد البيولوجية داخل الجسم ،  والمواعيد** الخارجية للمؤثرات البيئية كدورة الضوء ودورة الظلام، والمواعيد الشرعية بأداء الصلوت الخمس في أوقاتها* .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بعض الأحيان تتوهم أنك وصلت إلى طريق مسدود ,,

لا تعد أدراجك !

دق الباب بيدك ,,

لعل الذي خلف الباب لا يسمع ,,

دق الباب مره أخرى !

لعل حامل المفتاح ذهب إلى السوق ولم يعد بعد ,,

دق الباب مره ثالثة ومرة عاشرة !

ثم حاول أن تدفعه برفق , ثم اضرب عليه بشدة ,,

كل باب مغلق لابد أن ينفتح . اصبر ولا تيأس ,,

أعلم أن كل واحد منا قابل مئات الأبواب المغلقة ولم ييأس ,,

ولو كنا يائسين لظللنا واقفين أمام الأبواب !



*فـــــن التعامــــل الإيجابــــــي*
*لتحميل الملف اضغط هنا*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*استعمل الممحاة* *عندما تزوج شاب ذهب إليه والده يبارك له في بيته* *و عندما جلس إليه طلب منه أن يحضر ورقة و قلم* *فقال الشاب :**اشتريت في جهاز زواجي كل شئ إلا الدفاتر و الأقلام* *لمَ يا أبي ؟* *قال له أبوه** :* *إذن إنزل و إشتر ورقة و قلم و ممحاة.* *مع إستغراب شديد نزل الشاب إلى السوق و أحضر الورقة و القلم والممحاة و جلس بجوار أبيه* *الأب* *:** أكتب* *الشاب**:* *ماذا أكتب؟* *الأب** :* *أكتب ما شئت* *كتب الشاب جملة ،* *فقال له أبوه** :* *إمح .. فمحاها الشاب* *الأب** :** أكتب* *الشاب** :* *بربك ماذا تريد يا أبي؟* *قال له** :* *أكتب . فكتب الشاب* *قال له** :* *إمح , فمحاها* *قال له : أكتب* *فقال الشاب** :* *أسألك بالله أن تقول لي يا أبي .. لمَ هذا؟* *قال له* *:**أكتب فكتب الشاب* *قال له** :* *أمح .. فمحاها* *ثم* *نظر إليه أبيه و ربت على كتفه** فقال** :* *الزواج يا بني يحتاج إلى ممحاة .. إذا لم تحمل* *في زواجك ممحاة تمحوا بها بعض المواقف التي لا تسرك من زوجتك *  *و زوجتك إذا لم تحمل معها ممحاة لتمحوا بها بعض المواقف التي لا تسرها منك *  *فإن صفحة الزواج ستمتلئ سوادا في عدة أيام*  *و أقول لك عزيزي القارئ *  *وفر على نفسك ثمن القلم و الدفتر و الممحاة بل وفر الكثير من الوقت و الجهد* *بقليل من التدبّر و التفكّر فهناك أمور لا تستحق أن نضيّـع من أجلها أجمل اللحظات**فماذا لو تغافلنا عنها و تعايشنا معها ؟*
  *فقد قيل عند العرب ... ليس الغبي بسيد في قومه لكن سيد قومه المتغابي*

 *و هذا ما أكده الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمة الله في قوله**
**تسعة أعشار حسن الخلق في التغافل, ومعنى التغافل تكلف الغفلة مع العلم والإدراك* *
**لما يتغافل عنه، تكرمًا وترفعًا عن سفاسف الأمور* *و هذا يعني أنك تعي و تدرك أن هناك شيئاً ما .. ولكنك تتجاهله كما كان يفعل
سيدنا علي بن أبى طالب رضي الله عنه حيث مُدح في وصفه 
بأنه كان في بيته كالثعلب وخارجه كالليث *  

*أي أنه كان كالمتناوم المغضي عينًا عن مجريات الأحداث التي تقع حوله، مع إدراكه وعلمه بها إكرامًا لأهله**
**وألا يوقعهم في  حرج وألا يرون منه التتبع الذي يرهق شعورهم ويشد أحاسيسهم* *
**إنه التغاضي الكريم حتى لا يحرج المشاعر، أو يكسر الخاطر وهذا بالطبع* *
**في غير المعاصي ومغاضب الله)* 
*و هذا ما أشار إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حين قال: (لا يفرك مؤمن مؤمنة إن كره منها خلقًا رضي منها آخر) رواه مسلم*

*و هذا الكلام ينطبق في جميع علاقاتنا حتى نصل بعواقب الأمور إلى طريق الرشاد* *فقط علينا أن نتذكر كيف نضع الأشياء و المصطلحات في مكانها الصحيح إذ من غير* *المعقول أن نتغافل عن الجمال و المزايا من حولنا و فيمن حولنا**كما أنه من  غير المعقول أن نستعمل الممحاة لمحي الإجابات الصحيحة ..!!*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *استعمل الممحاة*





صدق الرجل والله

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> صدق الرجل والله


أشكرك أستاذ رضا على متابعتك بارك الله فيك !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لنتأمل هذه النفحة الإعجازية من كلام الحق تبارك وتعالى، وهي رد على من يشكك في هذا القرآن، لنستخدم لغة الحقائق والصور العلمية لنثبت أن القرآن هو الحق....* 


*أحبتي في الله! لن أطيل عليكم في هذه المقالة، فقط أحببت أن أبث إليكم هذه النفحة الإعجازية الرائعة، فالمؤمن الذي يحب القرآن يحب دائماً أن يحدث الآخرين عما يحب: عن عجائبه وأسراره والأشياء المذهلة فيه، وإذا ما تحدث عنه أحد بسوء تجده يغار على "حبيبه" ويدافع عنه وهذا ما يدعوني دائماً للاستمرار في هذه المقالات.*
*فالمشككون لم يتركوا كلمة في كتاب الله إلا وانتقدوها بغير حق، لم يتركوا حقيقة علمية إلا وحاولوا أن يثبتوا خطأها، ولكن هيهات أن يفعلوا ذلك، ومن الأشياء التي خرجوا بها علينا أن القرآن قد أخطأ علمياً في استخدام كلمة (يجري) بالنسبة للشمس والقمر، والأدق علمياً كما يقولون أن يستخدم كلمة (يدور) لأن القمر يدور حول الأرض والشمس تدور حول مركز المجرة.*

*لنتأمل أولاً كيف عبر القرآن عن حركة الشمس، يقول تعالى: (وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ) [يس: 38]. والآن لنذهب إلى علماء الغرب أنفسهم والذين لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن، ماذا يقولون؟ إن ظاهرة حركة الشمس لفتت انتباه أحد العلماء ففكر أن يدرس المسار الحقيقي للشمس فيما لو نظرنا إليه من خارج المجرة، وبالطبع الشمس هي نجم في مجرتنا التي تحوي أكثر من 100000000000 نجم!!* 
** 
*هذه صورة لمجرة تشبه مجرتنا، وتحوي هذه المجرة أكثر من مئة ألف مليون نجم، وكل نجم يمكن أن يكون أصغر من الشمس أو أكبر منها أو بحجمها، وأريد أن أخبركم أن الكون يحوي أكثر من مئة ألف مليون مجرة كهذه!!! فهل تدركون معي عظمة هذا الكون وعظمة خلق السماوات والأرض؟ إذا اقرأوا قوله تعالى: (لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ خَلْقِ النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ) [غافر: 57]. المصدر NASA .*
*إن حركة الشمس كانت لغزاً محيراً لآلاف السنين، فطالما نظر الناس إلى الأرض على أنها ثابتة وأن الشمس تدور حولها، ولكن تبين فيما بعد أن هذا الاعتقاد خاطئ، والسبب في ذلك هو ببساطة أن كتلة الشمس أكبر من كتلة الأرض بأكثر من مليون مرة، وبالتالي لا يمكن للأرض أن تجذب الشمس إليها بل العكس هو الصحيح.*
*فالشمس وبسبب كتلتها الكبيرة تجذب جميع الكواكب إليها تماماً كما تجذب الأرض القمر الذي هو أصغر من الأرض بكثير، ولذلك أيقن العلماء أن الشمس ثابتة والأرض تدور حولها! ولكن هل هذه هي الحقيقة كاملة؟*

*لقد اكتشفوا بعد ذلك أن هذه الشمس تنجذب باتجاه مركز مجرتنا (درب التبانة)، بل وتدور حوله بشكل دقيق ومحسوب تتراوح سرعة الشمس في دورانها حول مركز المجرة 200-250 كيلو متر في الثانية. فقالوا إن الشمس تدور حول مركز المجرة، وأخيراً وجدوا أن للشمس حركة أخرى صعوداً وهبوطاً، لقد أصبح الأمر أكثر تعقيداً.* 
*لقد قام العلماء بدراسة حركة الشمس (المجموعة الشمسية) لمعرفة المسار الدقيق الذي ترسمه الشمس أثناء دورانها حول مركز المجرة. وقد وجدوا أن الشمس لا تدور دوراناً بل تجري جرياناً حقيقياً!! وأن جريانها يشبه جريان الخيل في حلبة السباق!*
**  
*هذه صورة للشمس بالأشعة السينية، إنها تمتد لأكثر من مليون كيلو متر وتظهر وكأنها فرن نووي ملتهب، إنها تزن أكثر من 99 % من وزن المجموعة الشمسية، لذلك فهي تجذب الكواكب إليها وتجعلها تدور حولها، وتتحرك الشمس وتسبح مع كواكبها ومنها الأرض والقمر. وتبلغ درجة الحرارة على سطحها 6000 درجة مئوية، وهي تبث من الطاقة في ثانية واحدة ما يكفي العالم بأكمله لمدة مئة ألف سنة!! المصدر NASA .*
*لقد وجد العلماء أن للشمس حركتين داخل المجرة: الأولى حركة دورانية حول مركز المجرة، والثانية حركة اهتزازية للأعلى وللأسفل، ولذلك فإن الشمس تبدو وكأنها تصعد وتنزل وتتقدم للأمام! وتتم الشمس دورة كاملة حول مركز المجرة خلال 250 مليون سنة! ويستغرق صعود الشمس وهبوطها بحدود 60 مليون سنة، وهكذا تصعد وتهبط وتتقدم مثل إنسان يجري.* 

*أيها الأحبة لقد قمتُ بدراسة حركة جريان الخيول في السباق بهدف رؤية المسار الحقيقي لجريان هذه الخيول وقد وجدتُ أن المنحني الذي يرسمه الحصان في جريانه يتطابق مع ذلك المنحني الذي ترسمه الشمس في جريانها! هل هذه مصادفة!*
**
*نرى في هذه الصورة على اليمين المسار الذي ترسمه الشمس خلال حركتها في المجرة، فهي تتم دورة كاملة كل 250 مليون سنة، وتتم هزة كاملة للأعلى والأسفل كل 60 مليون سنة تقريباً. على اليسار نرى المسار الذي ترسمه الخيول أثناء جريانها، ونلاحظ أنه يشبه إلى حد بعيد مسار الشمس، ولذلك فإن كلمة (تجري) دقيقة جداً من الناحية العلمية. المصدر (Nature).*
*الجريان باتجاه المستقر*
*لقد وجد العلماء بعد دراسات معمقة أن الشمس تجري باتجاه محدد أسموه مستقر الشمس أو solar apex ويعرفه الفلكيون كما يلي:*
*A point toward which the solar system is moving; it is about 10° southwest of the star Vega.*
*أي هو النقطة التي تتحرك الشمس (مع كواكبها) باتجاهها أي بزاوية تميل 10 درجات جنوب غرب نجم النسر بسرعة تقدر بحدود 19.4 كيلو متر في الثانية. المهم أن القرآن قد أشار إلى وجود مستقر ما للشمس في قوله تعالى: (وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ) [يس: 38].*

*جريان النجوم*
*من عجائب المقالات التي قرأتها مقالة بعنوان Star Streaming أي "جريان النجوم"، فقد وجد العلماء بعد دراسات طويلة أن النجوم بما فيها الشمس جميعها تتدفق بما يشبه النهر أو الجدول، ووجدتهم يستخدمون كلمة (يجري) أو Stream
**للتعبير عن حركة الشمس** والنجوم، وهي الكلمة القرآنية ذاتها!!!

ووجدتهم يستخدمون كلمة Rest
أي المستقر وهي نفس الكلمة القرآنية أيضاً!!*
** 

*نرى في هذا الرسم كيف يعبر علماء الغرب عن حركة الشمس والنجوم، ويرسمونها ضمن مجرى يشبه مجرى النهر، ووجدوا أن حركة الشمس في هذا المجرى تشبه حركة الأمواج صعوداً وهبوطاً ولذلك يعبرون عن هذه الحركة بكلمة Stream
أي تجري!
وتأملوا معي كيف يعبر العلماء عن حركة هذه النجوم بالتدفق مثل الماء الذي يجري في النهر، وكيف أن القرآن ، سبقهم إلى هذا التهبير بشكل أدق، يقول تعالى: (وكل في فلك يسبحون) فسبحان الله!
المصدر Star Streaming, www.astrology.com*
*المجرات تجري...*
*ولذلك فإن علماء الغرب اليوم وفي أحدث الأبحاث العلمية يشبهون حركة المجرات أيضاً بحركة الماء داخل مجرى النهر، بل إنهم عندما رسموا خريطة للكون وجدوا أن الكون عبارة عن "شبكة طرق" تتدفق خلالها المجرات بشكل بديع يشهد على عظمة الخالق عز وجل! ويصف أحد علماء ألمانيا وهو الدكتور ميلر حركة المجرات بأنها أشبه بسائل يتدفق Flow ويجري ضمن قنوات محددة، أليس القرآن يصف هذا المشهد بشكل أدق في قوله تعالى: (وكل في فلك يسبحون) [يس: 40]؟؟*
** 
*تأملوا معي هذه الشبكة من المصابيح المضيئة، إن كل نقطة مضيئة هي عبارة عن مجرة تجري وتتدفق بنظام مذهل، ويقول العلماء إن المجرات تتشكل وتتدفق وتجري على طول هذه الخيوط الكونية. وتأملوا معي "العقدة" المضيئة في الوسط (وهي تجمع لآلاف المرجيات) وكأنها تربط بين هذه الخيوط في نسيج محكم لا يعلم مداه إلى الله تعالى! المصدر مختبرات ماكس بلانك – ألمانيا.*
*جريان القمر*
*يقول تعالى: (وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى) [الرعد: 2]. هذه الآية تؤكد بأن القمر يجري أيضاً، ولو تأملنا حركة القمر نلاحظ أنه يرسم مساراً متعرجاً يشبه مسار الشمس في دورانها حول مركز المجرة.*
**
*تتحرك الشمس مع الكواكب التابعة لها (مع الشمس والقمر) وتجري جميعها جرياناً حقيقياً حول مركز المجرة، ولذلك فقد عبَّر القرآن عن هذه الحركة بقوله تعالى: (أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ) [لقمان: 29].*
*ونلاحظ من خلال الشكل أن الكواكب تدور حول الشمس وتنجرف أيضاً بحركة ثانية ضمن حركة الشمس الاهتزازية حول مركز المجرة، وبالتالي يمكننا القول إن القمر أيضاً يجري والأرض تجري والكواكب تجري، وكذلك النجوم تجري...*
*جريان السفينة*  
*لقد عبَّر القرآن عن حركة الفُلك في البحر بكلمة (تجري) وهي الكلمة ذاتها التي استعملها القرآن من أجل التعبير عن حركة الشمس، يقول تعالى: (وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْأَنْهَارَ) [إبراهيم: 32]. فهذه السفن والبواخر التي نراها في البحر هي من نعمة الله تعالى، وهي مسخرة بأمره، سخر الرياح وسخر الماء وسخر وسائل صناعة هذه السفن للإنسان من أجل السفر والتنقل وحمل المتاع.*
*وهنا نلاحظ أيضاً وجهاً إعجازياً يتجلى في كلمة (لِتَجْرِيَ) فلو تأملنا حركة السفن في البحر نلاحظ أنها تأخذ شكل الأمواج صعوداً وهبوطاً، ولكن هذه الحركة قد لا تظهر لنا مباشرة، إنما تظهر خلال المسافات الطويلة التي تقطعها السفينة في البحر. وهنا نجد أن التعبير القرآني دقيق علمياً.* 
** 

*لو تأملنا حركة السفن في البحر نجد أنها أيضاً تشكل مساراً اهتزازياً صعوداً وهبوطاً، طبعاً قمنا بتكبير المسار المبين في الشكل باللون الأصفر بهدف إيضاح الحركة فقط.* 
*ولذلك فليس غريباً أن يعبر القرآن عن حركة الشمس بكلمة (تجري) لأن الله تعالى يحدثنا عن الحقائق وهو يراها من أعلى! وليس غريباً كذلك أن نجد بعض الملحدين يحاولون التشكيك في صحة هذا القرآن، فهم يعلمون في قرارة أنفسهم أنه الحق، وهذا ما صوَّره لنا القرآن عندما أنكر فرعون آيات الله ومعجزاته وهم يعلمون أنها الحق، فكيف كانت عاقبتهم؟ تأملوا معي قول الحق تبارك وتعالى:(فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ آَيَاتُنَا مُبْصِرَةً قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ * وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ) [النمل: 13-14].*
*وأقول يا أحبتي إن القرآن فعلاً كتاب رائع، إنك تجد فيه ما تريد، وتجد فيه الرد المناسب للمعترضين عليه، إذا أردت أن تزداد إيماناً فمعجزات القرآن كفيلة بزيادة إيمانك، وإذا أردت أن تكون سعيداً في هذه الدنيا فالقرآن يضمن لك السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، فما أجمل هذا القرآن وما أعظم كلماته، في كل كلمة تجد معجزة تستحق الوقوف طويلاً، اللهم انفعنا بهذه الحقائق، واجعلها حجة لنا في ظلمات هذا العصر!*بقلم عبد الدائم الكحيل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله ... واصلي نحن نتابع ونستفيد الحمد لله

----------


## شيرين عابدين

طريقة جميلة وسهلة لحفظ القران الكريم

  لا تتطلب وقــتــا.
تضمن لك حفظ القران في عامين ونصف فقط.
*تعتمد على :*
أن صفحة المصحف المدني الواحدة بها 15 سطرا.
أن الجزء في المصحف المدني يتكون من 20 صفحة تقريبا.
*وإليكم الطريقة…….*
 
*تبدأ يومك قبل صلاة الفجر بـ 10 دقائق على الأقل.
*يتم حفظ أول 3 أسطر فقط من الصفحة وذلك يتطلب من 5 – 10 دقائق فقط.
*ثم صلي بها في ركعتي سنة الفجر ثم في المسجد صلي بها ركعتي تحية المسجد ثم صلي بها ركعتي الضحى.
*ما بين صلاتي الفجر والظهر حاول أن ترددها 5 مرات على الأقل.
*قبل صلاة الظهر ب 10 دقائق يتم حفظ ال 3 أسطر التالية ثم صلي بها سنتي الظهر القبلية والبعدية
*أكمل على نفس هذا المنوال إلى أن تكمل حفظ الصفحة كاملة مع صلاة العشاء.
*صلي بالصفحة كاملة ركعتين قبل النوم ثم اوتر ونم واستشعر رضى الله عليك.
*بعد 20 يوما يجب أن تكون قد ختمت الجزء الأول….إن شاء الله.
*في العشر أيام المتبقية من الشهر ما عليك إلا ان تراجع ما حفظت وأن تقرأ به في قيام الليل إن يسر الله لك ذلك.
*وابدأ جزءا جديدا مع بداية كل شهر جديد.
*ملحوظة مهمة :*
إن أعجبتك الفكرة فلا تقرر تنفيذها الآن ….. ولكن اختلي بنفسك وفكر في الأمر جيدا ورتب يومك بناء على هذا الجدول ثم عاهد الله أن تريه من نفسك خيرا …ثم صلي ركعتين وادعو الله أن يعينك ويثبتك.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الثقة بالنفس هي ما نحتاجه**لم يجد رجل الأعمال الغارق في ديونه وسيلة للخروج منها سوى بأن يجلس على كرسي بالحديقة**العامة وهو في قمة الحزن والهمّ متسائلاً إن كان هناك من ينقذه، وينقذ شركته من الإفلاس؟** فجأة! ظهر له رجل عجوز وقال له: "أرى أن هناك ما يزعجك"، فحكى له رجل الأعمال ما أصابه،** فرد عليه العجوز قائلا: "أعتقد أن بإمكاني مساعدتك" ثم سأل الرجل عن اسمه وكتب له " شيكاً "** وسلّمهُ له قائلاً: "خذ هذه النقود وقابلني بعد سنة بهذا المكان لتعيد المبلغ"، وبعدها رحل العجوز** وبقي رجل الأعمال مشدوهاً يقلب بين يديه شيكاً بمبلغ نصف مليون دولار عليه توقيع ( جون دي** روكفلر**)رجل أعمال أمريكي كان أكثر رجال العالم ثراء فترة 1839م – 1937م.  جمع ثروته من** عمله في مجال البترول، وفي وقت لاحق أصبح من المشهورين. أنفق روكفلر خلال حياته مبلغ** 550 مليون دولار أمريكي تقريبًا في مشروعات خيرية**.**أفاق الرجل من ذهوله وقال بحماسة: الآن أستطيع أن أمحو بهذه النقود كل ما يقلقني، ثم فكر** لوهلة وقرر أن يسعى لحفظ شركته من الإفلاس دون أن يلجأ لصرف الشيك الذي أتخذه مصدر** أمان وقوة له.  وانطلق بتفاؤل نحو شركته وبدأ أعماله ودخل بمفاوضات ناجحة مع الدائنين لتأجيل** تاريخ الدفع. واستطاع تحقيق عمليات بيع كبيرة لصالح شركته. وخلال بضعة شهور استطاع أن** يسدد ديونه.  وبدأ يربح من جديد.**وبعد انتهاء السنة المحددة من قبل ذلك العجوز، ذهب الرجل إلى الحديقة متحمساً فوجد ذلك** الرجل العجوز بانتظاره على نفس الكرسي،  فلم يستطيع أن يتمالك نفسه فأعطاه الشيك الذي** لم يصرفه، وبدأ يقص عليه قصة النجاحات التي حققها دون أن يصرف الشيك. وفجأة قاطعته** ممرضة مسرعة باتجاه العجوز قائلة: الحمدلله أني وجدتك هنا، فأخذته من يده، وقالت لرجل** الأعمال: أرجو ألا يكون قد أزعجك، فهو دائم الهروب من مستشفى المجانين المجاور لهذه** الحديقة، ويدّعي للناس بأنه** "* *جون دي روكفلر**".**وقف رجل الأعمال تغمره الدهشة ويفكر في تلك السنة الكاملة التي مرت وهو ينتزع شركته من خ** الإفلاس ويعقد صفقات البيع والشراء ويفاوض بقوة لاقتناعه بأن هناك نصف مليون دولار خلفة!**حينها أدرك أنّ النقود لم تكن هي التي غيَّرت حياته وأنقذت شركته، بل الذي غيرها هو اكتشافه الجديد** المتمثل في**(**الثقة بالنفس* *)* *فهي التي تمنحك قوة تجعلك تتخطى أخطر فشل وتحقق أعظم نجاح.**هي بالضبط ما نحتاجه*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> *الثقة بالنفس هي ما نحتاجه*
> *لم يجد رجل الأعمال الغارق في ديونه وسيلة للخروج منها سوى بأن يجلس على كرسي بالحديقة*
> *العامة وهو في قمة الحزن والهمّ متسائلاً إن كان هناك من ينقذه، وينقذ شركته من الإفلاس؟*
> * فجأة! ظهر له رجل عجوز وقال له: "أرى أن هناك ما يزعجك"، فحكى له رجل الأعمال ما أصابه،*
> * فرد عليه العجوز قائلا: "أعتقد أن بإمكاني مساعدتك" ثم سأل الرجل عن اسمه وكتب له " شيكاً "*
> * وسلّمهُ له قائلاً: "خذ هذه النقود وقابلني بعد سنة بهذا المكان لتعيد المبلغ"، وبعدها رحل العجوز*
> * وبقي رجل الأعمال مشدوهاً يقلب بين يديه شيكاً بمبلغ نصف مليون دولار عليه توقيع ( جون دي*
> * روكفلر**)رجل أعمال أمريكي كان أكثر رجال العالم ثراء فترة 1839م – 1937م.  جمع ثروته من*
> * عمله في مجال البترول، وفي وقت لاحق أصبح من المشهورين. أنفق روكفلر خلال حياته مبلغ*
> ...


بديعة بحق أستاذ رضا ، أشكرك وبارك الله فيك !
واسمح لي كذلك أن أضعها في موضوع تطوير الذات  ، وأذكر كلاما لزميل على لسان شيخ ، قال للحضور ، نحن حينما نحتاج لأمر ما نبحث عن واسطة ، ونشعر بارتياح كبير وبفخر حينما نخرج من جيوبنا ( كارتا ) لشخص مهم نعتبره واسطتنا للوصول لهدف ما ، فماذا لو تخيلنا وآمنا بأن الله معنا في كل موقف من مواقف الحياة وكأن وجوده هذا في قلوبنا ، واستشعارنا لذلك يجعلنا نزداد ثقة أكبر من الثقة التي نشعر بها حين يكون شخص ما واسطتنا !
ونعم بالله !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عفوا أختي شيرين ... بارك الله فيك 
لك الحق في  نقلها أين ترغبين 
نفع الله بك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رأيتُ عجباً...* ضاقت بي الدنيا يوماً ما و بلغت القلوب الحناجر و انقطعت الأسباب و بات الأمل ممّا يذكر و يُحكى... صليت الفجر و عند السّجود كنتُ مؤمناً أنني أقرب الى الله تعالى لقوله( فاسجد و اقترب) فدعوت منْ يستحي أن يردّ يدا العبد صفراً.... و حددت مبلغا من المال للفاقة يومئذِ...فما إن سلمت عن يميني و ظهر بياض خدي الأيمن فالأيسر كان بجواري ...من حمل المبلغ بعينه و الله لا يزيد درهما و لا ينقص ديناراً و قال كلمة و انصرف( خذ هذا المبلغ) فانفجرت بالبكاء...و مكثت طويلا...اقلّب صفحات قلبي حتى أجد عملاً أستحق عليه هذه الإجابة من الله فلم أجد فأيقنت قرب الله من عبده و رحمته به ... كم هو المقدار بين السجود و التسليم...دقيقة...  دقيقتين...ثلاثة...  منْ أرسل ذاك المرء عند نوم النّاس!!! كيف أوحى الله اليه بالمبلغ كاملاً!!!إنّه الله و لذا منذ ذاك لو لم يبق للأمل الاّ واحدا على الف لأيقنت أن الأمل كلّه باق...كيف ذا و ربّ الأرض و السّماء سميع بصيرٌ.... لم اذكر هذه من بطون الكتب الصفراء...و كم سمعنا!!! فلو كان يقيننا بالدّعاء كما هو يقيننا بوجود الله لرأينا عجباً...فهلمّوا الى رحمة الله فهي تسع ما لا يخطر على قلبك البتة الحمد لله أولا و آخراً....اللهم أشهد أني بلغتُ
منقولة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*السلطان سليمان القانوني* هو أكثر سلاطين المسلمين جهاداً وغزواً فى أوروبا , ووصلت جيوش المسلمين فى عهده الى قلب أوروبا عند أسوار فيينا مرتين , مجدد جهاد الأمة فى القرن العاشر , أقام السنّة وأحيى الملّة وقمع البدعة والروافض , وهو أعظم سلاطين الدولة العثمانية وأكثرهم هيبة ورهبة فى قلوب النصارى وأشدهم خطرا عليهم , وكان من خيار ملوك الأرض . حكم المسلمين قرابة ثمانية وأربعين سنة وامتدت دولة الخلافة الاسلامية فى عهده فى ثلاث قارات وأصبحت القوة العظمى فى العالم بأسره بلا منازع وتمتلك أعتى الجيوش والأسلحة وصاحبة السيادة فى البحار والمحيطات . يقول المؤرخ الألماني هالمر " كان هذا السلطان أشد خطرا علينا من صلاح الدين نفسه" . ويقول المؤرخ الانجليزي هارولد " إن يوم موته كان من أيام أعياد النصارى " فمن كان السلطان سليمان الأول "القانونى" هو عاشر سلاطين الدولة العثمانية وثانى خليفة للمسلمين فى الدولة العثمانية ولد عام 900هـ السلطان سليمان القانوني خليفة المسلمين :- تولى السلطان سليمان الأول الخلافة عام 926هـ وهو ابن 26 سنة , أول شيىء فعله السلطان سليمان – رحمه الله – أنه أقام السنّة وأعلى منارها وقمع البدعة وأهلها وقضى على الروافض وأحيى الملة ونشر العدل فى ربوع الدولة الاسلامية فاستبشر الناس خيرا بعهده , وكان السلطان سليمان يستفتح رسائله بقول الله تعالى (إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) تيمنا بنبى الله سليمان – عليه السلام - حتى قال عنه المؤرخون انه " سليمان زمانه " لكثرة جنده ولعظيم هيبته ولنفاذ أمره فى ملـوك الأرض, ولإقامته للسنّة ولجهاده ضد النصارى *::::::::::::*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أفكار صغيرة لحياة كبيرة*
 
الجزء الأول


 *1- قلمك صياد* الأفكار رزق من الله يسوقه إليك وليس من العقل والذكاء التفريط فى هذا الرزق فرب فكرة زارتك اليوم جاء
أوان تنفيذها بعد سنين فإذا لم تكن ساكنة فى دفتر يقيدها فربما جاء أوان ما ذهب وضاع تفصيله
بدأ الكاتب بهذه الفقرة كي نبدأ تطبيقها من الآن فدون فكرة، معلومة أعجبتك، أوخطة عمل.  
*2 -حطم صنمك* الأنانية والكبر والغرور تحيل حياة المرء منا إلى جحيم مستمر.
إن النفس تهوى التمجيد ولكن النفس التى يروضها صاحبها ويجبرها على أن تتسم بالتواضع وتحاول دائماً أن تظهر الجانب
الخير عند الناس هى التى تستشعر بصدق حلاوة العطاء وسكينة التواضع.

 *3- عش يومك* أمس انتهى وغداً لا نملك ضماناً لمجيئه فقط اليوم هو ما نملكه ونملك الإستمتاع به. عش يومك واستفد من تجارب
الماضي من غير أن تعيش مشاكله وهمومه . ثق بخالقك الذى يعطى للطائر رزقه يوما بيوم .
هل سمعت عن طائر يملك حقلاً أو حديقة ؟ ، إنه اليقين بالله والتوكل عليه والثقة بما عنده .الأفضل قادم شريطة أن
تحسن الظن بخالقك ولا تضيع يومك.  
*4- لا تنشد السكون … فلن يكون* الركض خلف الإنتهاء من الأعمال والسعى المحموم كي نغلقها لن يزيد الأمر إلا توتر وإرهاق. طالما أننا نحيا ونتنفس
فنحن في حركة وسير متواصل وعمل لا ينتهي . لن يموت أحدنا وقد أتم أعماله وستكون لدينا أعمال يتمها من
بعدنا أبناء وأحفاد .  
*5- امتلك قطعة من الحياة* أريد منك الآن أن تبصر بوضوح أن أمامك قطعة من الحياة تستطيع أن تفعل فيها الكثير . أنظر إلى آخر الطريق قبل
 أن تجدّ السير وأتح لنفسك الفرصة كي ترى المستقبل ماثلاً بوضوح وتذكر دائماً قول خالقك (ولتنظر نفس ما قدمت لغد)  
*6- الحياة ليست حالة طواريء* استمتع بحياتك وعش الحياة بسكون وهدوء فإن وجدت نفسك فى مضمارها المحموم فالجأ لركن الله، ركعتين فى جوف
الله ومناجاة لا يسمعها سواه، ولحظات تدبر وتأمل تنجيك من شرك الحياة الغرار.  
*7-كن صاحب يد بيضاء* إن نهضة العطاء تفوق لذة الأخذ، فالأولى روحانية خالصة تتملك وجدانك وأحاسيسك، والثانية مادية بحتة محدودة المشاعر.  
*8- عقلك .. لا مكانك هو ما يجب أن يتغير* ما دام عقلك معك فلن يفيدك التغيير فى شيء . يجب أن تطرد من ذهنك أن الظروف إذا تغيرت فتكون أكثر قدرة
على الإنتاج والعطاء، كلا بل تستطيع الإنتاج والعطاء من الآن. فلنغير من أفكارنا ومعتقداتنا، نتسلح بالإيجابية
والإصرار ونبدأ فى مواجهة الحياة بصدر لا يخشى الهزيمة.  
*9- الشهيق المنقذ* عبارة عن دفقة أكسجين تدخل الصدر فتطفيء ناره وتخرج حاملة معها لهب الغيظ الذى بداخلك، إن المساحة بين أن
تنفذ غضبك أو تكظمه بسيطة جداً فى الوقت(مقدار شهيق)، خطيرة جداً في الآثار فقد تسبب غضبة كوارث، وقد يمنع
 كظمك غيظك بلاء عظيم  
*10- لا تحمل كيس البطاطا* طلب أستاذ من طلابه أن يحضروا كيس نظيف ويضعوا به ثمرة بطاطا من كل ذكرى سيئة لا يريدون محوها من ذاكرتهم
وطالب الأستاذ بحمل الكيس معهم فى غرفة النوم والسيارة والسوق والنادي وقام الطلاب بتنفيذ ما أمرهم به الأستاذ
فاتضح أن عبء حمل الكيس أوضح أمامهم العبء الروحي الذي يحملونه لذكراهم المؤلمة وبعد وقت أصبحت البطاطا
كريهة الرائحة فقرر كل طالب أن يتخلص من كيس البطاطا.
إن النسيان صديقي القارئ نعمة تستحق الشكر ودفن السيء من الذكريات هو أفضل ما يعيننا على العيش بسلام.  
*11- كن فطناً* قال رسول لله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين،
وتقول حكمة الأجداد: إن خدعك أحد مرة فأنت طيب، وإذا كرر خداعه فأنت أحمق.
المؤمن كيس فطن قد يخدع مرة لحسن ظنه أو كرم طبعه لكنه أبداً ليس بالغر الساذج.
تعلم الذكاء الحاضر والإدراك والنضج الإجتماعي الذى يعطينا القدرة على استيعاب التجارب السابقة.  
*12- دوي الأرقام* إذا كنت تمارس شعائرك الدينية بحرية ، من دون أن تكون مرغم على ذلك . ومن دون أن يتم إيقافك أو قتلك
 فأنت أسعد بكثير من ثلاثة مليارات شخص في العالم . تأمل بتدبر وتفكر فللأرقام دوي هائل على نفس تتفكر  
*13- هل ستقضي عمرك فى حل المشاكل* إن الهدف الكبير يقضي على المشكلات الصغيرة والغاية النبيلة تستحق ترهات الأيام وهذه سنة كونية فبقدر الطموح
يهب الله القدرة والقوة. أنجز مهامك الصعبة أولاً أما السهل يتم من تلقاء نفسه.  
*14- لا تركب القطار وهو يتحرك* أن تركب القطار وهو يتحرك يعني أنك فشلت في تنظيم وقتك وأنك تركض فى الوقت الضائع.
كن حريصاً على وقتك أكثر من حرصك على درهمك ودينارك وكن أول من يستقل القطار

*15- امتلك حلما* ارسم حلمك يا صديقي .. لونه .. اصنع منه مقاسا كبيراً لغرفتك، ونسخة صغيرة لمكتبك، اكتبه على المرآة كي
تراه صباحاً وأعلى الفراش كي يلقي عليك تحية المساء قبل أن تنام والأحلام مقيدة بهمم أصحابها

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أفكار صغيرة لحياة كبيرة

*الجزء الثاني
*


16- لا تأكل نفسك* إن عقبات الحياة لا يجب أن نقابلها بضيق وقلق بل نأخذها على أنها دروس نتعلم منها، فكل تجربة غير موفقة هي
درس وأي خسارة يجب أن نأخذها على أنها مصل يقينا ضد أزمات الحياة  
*17- التقارب المدروس* لكى نعيش فى سعادة يجب أن نحذر الإقتراب الشديد والإنخراط مع الآخرين، فهذا يعود علينا بآلام وهموم نحن في غنى عنها.  
*18- اخطفه قبل أن يخطفك* تسلح بقوارب الإيمان بالله والتسليم بالقضاء والقدر والثقة بموعد الله وإحسان الظن به، فأي من هذه القوارب
جدير بأن تأخذ حوت القلق أو الحزن أو الخوف إلى ما لا نهاية وتترك كي تستمتع بالراحة والسكينة النفسية.  
*19- راقبهم تغنم* هناك فئة من البشر لا تتعلم حتى تذوق ألم التجربة ، وهناك فئة أشد ذكاء يتعلمون من صروف الدهر وتقلباته
وحوادثه التي يرونها فى كل ركن وزاوية من أركان هذا العالم.  
*20- عيب الزمان* دع التذمر والشكوى جانباً، لا تنظر للناس على أنهم شياطين فتكون مثلهم ولا ملائكة فتصطدم بغير ذلك
ولكن منهم من يسير فى موكب الشياطين ومن يحلق مع أسر الملائكة فلا تسب الزمان ولا تنع الدهر لكونك قابلت
أحد شياطين الإنس.  
*21- نفثة الثعبان* إن لنفثة الثعبان فى زماننا هذا قيمة، وإظهار العصا بين الحين والآخر كفيل بإعلام الجهلاء أن أصحاب الضمائر الحية
أقوياء أشداء قادرون على الحفاظ على حقوقهم وخصوصياتهم

 *22 - أغلى دقائق العمر* لا تسمح للحياة السريعة أن تسرق منك لحظات التعبد والطاعة، لا تجعل من صلاتك روتيناً تؤديه فى وقت
معين بلا روح أو وعي ، اللحظات التي تختلي بها بذاتك لتقيم فيها نفسك وتنظف فيها روحك من شوائب الحياة
هي أغلى دقائق الحياة

 
*23- فتح مخك* فكر واكتب أفكارك، واحذر فلا أفكار غبية أو تافهة أو سخيفة أو خيالية، العقل الإنسانى كالمظلة يعمل أفضل وهو مفتوح.  
*24- الناس كالسلحفاة* قلبك هو المغناطيس الذي يجذب الناس فلا تدع بينه وبين قلب من تحب حائلاً ،وتذكر أن الناس كالسلحفاة
تبحث عن الدفء.  
*25- الطيور المهاجرة* سبحان الله حتى الطيور عرفت أن العمل الجماعي له أولوية وأن التعاون يخلق قوة ويوفر فى الوقت والجهد والإمكانات.
فى بيتك ليكن عملك جماعي ، اجعل من أسرتك فريق فعال لكم مشاريعكم الخاصة البسيطة، راجعوا الورد القرآني
اشتركوا فى نشاط رياضي

*26- هز ظهرك وارتفع* كم نحن بحاجة إلى أن نهز ظهورنا لنسقط مشاكل الأيام ونريح الظهر من عبء حمل يوجعه. كافح وارتفع سنتيمترات
قد تكون قليلة لكنها ثابتة والنور سيأتي حتما حينما تتغلب على القدر الكافي من المشكلات التي ترتفع بك عالياً.  
*
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أفكار صغيرة لحياة كبيرة

الجزء الثالث


**27- اللسان* لا تسمح لأحد أن يمارس ضدك جريمة قتل معنوية بحديثه السلبى ونقده الهدام، كن أنت قطرة الماء للظمآن والمحفز
للمحبط وصاحب الصوت المشجع المتفائل لكل من تعرفه.

  
*28- لا تحاول تغيير العالم* مهما كانت حياتك قاسية تعايش معها لا تلعنها أو تسبها ، لا تنشغل بمحاولة الحصول على أشياء جديدة فالأشياء
لا تتغير بل نحن من يتغير

  
*29- غير أسلوبك وكن مرنا* إن الأساليب والوسائل التى تستخدمها يجب أن يعاد النظر فيها إذا لم تسر الأمور بالشكل المناسب

  
*30- الرضا* الخبز مشبع جداً لمن يغمسه فى القناعة

  
*31- فجر قواك الكامنة* إن الخطر في أن نصغي لأي صوت بداخلنا يدعونا إلى الإستسلام والقعود وقتل الهمة.

  
*32- أنظر داخلك* إن الخطأ الأكبر بأن تنظم الحياة من حولك وتترك الفوضى في قلبك، انظر داخلك وأروي بماء الحاسة واليقين
بذور الخير والجمال والتقدم.

  
*33- لا تعتمد على الحظ* الحظ هو إلتقاء الفرصة الجيدة مع الإستعداد الجيد، الطموحات والأحلام لا ترتوي إلا بعرق الجبين والحظ قد يأتيك
ليوفر عليك بعضاً من قطرات أو يختصر مساحات الزمن.

  
*34- المشاكل الصغيرة* سعادة معظم الناس لا تهدمها الكوارث الكبرى أو الأخطاء القاتلة بل التكرار البطئ للأشياء الصغيرة المدمرة.

  
*35 -أعطهم الأمل* الأمل ينام كالدب بين ضلوعنا منتظراً الربيع لينهض.

  
*36-الركن الضعيف* لا يخدعنك التفاف الناس حولك أو هتافهم لك فتظن أنك قد ملكت ناصيتهم وأنهم قد أسلموا لك أمر حياتهم
فما أسهل أن يتركوك وحدك فى منتصف الطريق إذا ما أقبلت محنة.

  
*37- نمي ثقافتك* كن حريصاً على إستغلال كل فرصة ترفع من مستوى ثقافتك وتفكيرك.

  
*38-قصقص حلمك* يجب أن يكون حلمنا كبيراً لكننا يجب أن  نتعلم كيف نجزئه ونحوله إلى أهداف صغيرة ومرحلية.

  
*39-جنة قلبك* من يمتلك بداخله رؤية مستقبلية متفائلة فقد امتلك الدافع النفسي الذي يعصمه من الإنهيار والتمزق أمام
المشكلات والكوارث.

  
*40- لا تخدعنك المظاهر* رب ضاحك والألم يعتصر كبده، وآخر هادىء الجنان والسعادة والحبور تحمله على جناحيها وتطير به في عوالمها.

  
*41-الحياة في سبيل الله* الحياة في سبيل الله كالموت فى سبيل الله جهاد مبرور، وأن الفشل فى كسب الدنيا يستتبع الفشل في نصرة الدين، إن لم نزد
شيئاً في الدنيا كنا نحن زائدين عليها. إن من غاية الحياة الحصول على السعادة التي أرادها الله بطرق مشروعة فمن
يطلبها بوسائلها الشريفة فإنما يحقق إرادة الله.

  
*42-الخوف من الحرية* فللنجاح متطلبات ودوافع وتكاليف وللحرية ضريبة وليس كل البشر قادرين على تحمل تلك الضرائب والتكاليف.
 إن بيننا مبدعين وعباقرة لكن قلوبهم راضية بقلوب الرق والإستعباد لذا لا يسمع بهم أحد ويموتون في صمت.

  
*43-لا تستصغر نفسك* لماذا لا نضع لأنفسنا أهداف فى الحياة ثم نعلن لذواتنا وأنفسنا وللعالم أننا قادمون لنحقق أهدافنا ونغير وجه هذه الأرض.
إذا كانت نظرتك لنفسك أنك عظيم نظرة نابعة من قوة هدفك ونبله فيسطاوعك العالم ويردد وراءك نشيد العزة
والشموخ أما حين ترى نفسك نفراً ليس ذو قيمة فلا تلوم الحياة إذا وضعتك صفراً على الشمال. عندما تطمح في
شيء وتسعى جاداً فى الحصول عليه، فإن العالم بأسره يكون في صفك.

  
*44-حاصر قلقك* انشغل دائماً واهرب من فخ الفراغ. لا تحزن على ما فات ، إذا رتبت حياتك بحيث تعطي لكل جانب من جوانبها
حقها من الإهتمام والرعاية والدأب والعمل فثق يقينا أن القلق لن يطرق باب قلبك أبداً.

  
*45-لعبة المال* نعم هناك أغنياء سعداء ولكن لو فتشت لديهم لوجدت المال عنصراً ضئيلاً في منظومة السعادة وأن المحرك الأول
والمحرك الأهم هو القناعة والرضا وطمأنينة النفس وهنائها

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أفكار صغيرة لحياة كبيرة*


*الجزء الرابع
*
*
*
*46-الحقيقة* القبور مليئة بأشخاص خَيل لهم الغرور والكبر أن الحياة لن تمضي بدونهم وها هي الحياة تسير بروتينها المعهود وهم
 تاريخ سابق. إن الدنيا مزرعة الخير وإن الإستغلال العظيم للحياة هو أن نقضيها في عمل شيء ما يبقى معنا بعد الحياة.  
*47-انتقي خلانك* إننى أنشد صديقاً يحرك حماستي وتفاؤلي تجاه الحياة ويشجعني على أن أصنع ما أستطيع صنعه ولست أريد صديقاً
يثبط عزيمتي بخمود روحه ويأسه من كل شيء فأنكص عن أداء ما أستطيع أداؤه لو تحليت بصفة الحماس.  
*48-ليس مستحيلا أن تكون مليونيراً* هدفك الواضح .. تصميمك الراسخ .. صبرك الجميل .. إيمانك بالله .. ثقتك فى قدراتك ..
هي أدواتك كي تصبح مليونيراً إن أحببت.  
*49-تآلف مع النقد* القلوب العظيمة يا صديقي تقبل النقد بهدوء نفس وبساطة ، فتنظر فيه بروية وتدبر فإن كان إيجابياً حقيقياً شكر صاحبه
وأجزل له الثناء وإن كان نقداً جائراً ظالماً أفحم الناقد بهدوئه وصبره وحلمه.  
*50-طالب بحقك في الإسترخاء* تعلم يا صديقي كيف تنظم وقتك جيداً وتحتفظ لنفسك بساعة أو أكثر تريح فيها ذهنك، وتعيد إليه صفاءه ونقاءه.
حاول أن تكون للرحلات الترفيهية أهمية فى جدولك. نم هوايتك التي تستمتع بها والجأ إليها حين تشعر بالإنهاك والإجهاد.  
*51-عصفور الحياة* إن السعادة كعصفور جميل ما يلبث أن يحط على كتف من ناداه ليغرد له أنشودة البهجة والمرح وشرطه الوحيد
أن تكون راغباً حقاً في سماع أنشودته الجميلة و أن تفتح ذراعيك متفائلاً مبتسماً راضياً بما كتبه الله عليك غير متذمر
ولا شاكي ولاحظ إن عصفور السعادة يطير فزعاً إذا ما لاحظ سحب التشاؤم والخوف والقلق تلوح في الأفق.  
*52- ماتخشاه افعله* إذا هبت أمراً فقع فيه فإن شدة توقيه أعظم مما تخاف منه، لا تستلم لخوفك وهاجم ترددك ورهبتك. استشر أصحاب
الخبرة والمعرفة إذا ما عراك حادث أخذ من روحك مأخذاً وكن مع الله ولا تبالي  
*53-الطريق المؤلم* الحق وحملته هم من ينعمون على طول الطريق برغم آلامهم وأحزانهم ومصائبهم فإن اليقين الحي الذي يهبهم الله إياه
يعمل في زرع برد الطمأنينة ودفء السعادة بداخلهم.  
*54-الذكاء وحده لا يكفي* الذكاء وحده لا يكفي فإن إبليس كان ذكياً ولكن غلبته شهوته والله لا يقبل امرءاً خسيساً مهما كان عقله.  
 *55-امتلك سراً* حاول يا صديقي أن توازن بين كلا الأمرين، أن تكون لديك أمور شخصية وخصوصيات لا يقربها أحد،وفي المقابل
اسمح للآخرين بمعرفة جزء من أسرارك فالتوسط هو لب الفضيلة

*56-كن جبلاً* كن جبلاً يا صديقي ولا ترهبنك ضربات الصواعق العاتية فقد ثبت في تاريخ الأبطال أن النصر في الحياة يحصل
عليه من يتحمل الضربات لا من يضربها.  
*57-اختلف مع من تحب* لا تحجر على رأي أحد أو تصادر حقه فى طرح وجهة نظره ، ناقش وحاول بالتي هي أحسن ولكن حاذر أن تفقد
 أحداً بسبب إختلافه معك في وجهة نظرك.  
*58-احتفظ بهدوئك* يجب أن نحتفظ بثباتنا وهدوئنا إذا ما تعكر ماء الحياة وتشوشت الرؤية لفترة أمام أعيننا سواءً كان هذا التفكير بفعل
عدو أو بسبب تصاريف القدر ودوائر الأيام. الثبات وقت الشدة يحتاج ليقين حي وتمرس مستمر وهدوء أعصاب
مستمد من روح متزنة.  
*59-ليكن لك هدف.* لحظة تحتاج فيها إلى أن تدخل إلى كهف وجدانك لتعتكف فيه وقتاً تراجع فيه حساباتك وتقيم خطواتك وتقرر
 ما يجب عليك فعله.  
*60-لا تمثل دور الشهيد* كن رجلاً لا يشغل بالك من صفق لك ممن سخر منك، فبصرك النافذ يخترق حجب المستقبل ليستقر على هدفك
وحلمك. سر إلى هدفك في قوة وصمت

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*معاني الدول والمدن*
*


**القارات**


**آسيا**:**من اللغة السنسكريتية وتعني الشمس أو البلاد التي تشرق منها الشمس**
**أفريقيا**:**يقال نسبة لملك عظيم حكم معظم بلاد أفريقيا و هو أفريقش بن صيفي وذكرت مصادر أخرى أنه اسم لأله النهر عند شعوب أفريقيا**
**أستراليا**:**وتعني بلاد الجنوب ومصدره اللغة البولينيزية**
**أوروبا**:**وتختلف  المصادر على أصل التسميه وتحدد ثلاثة مصادر اثنين منهما فينيقي , الأول  أنه اسم أحدى بنات ملوك الفينيقيين وهو الملك أجينور والتي**
**اختطفها  أمير يوناني وسميت بلاد أوروبا تيمماً بها , الثاني وهو كذلك فينيقي ويعني  بلاد الغرب لأنها كانت تقع غرب بلاد الفينيقيين وكلمة غرب في الفينيقية  تعني( أرب ). أما المصدر الثالث فيقول أنها من اللغات الجرمانية وتعني  البلاد الواسعة**
**أميركا** :**بقارتيها  الشمالية والجنوبية تنسب إلى البحار الإيطالي الذي قاد حملة أكبر من حملة  كريستوف كولومبوس و اكتشف الكثير من مناطق هذه القارة وهو ( أمريكو  فينسوبيتشي** )**


**روسيا**:**نسبة لشعوب الرس أو الرش التي سكنت بلاد الشمال**
**شرق اسيا**


**الصين**:**بلغة المندرين تعني السماء**
**منغوليا**:**الحيوانات الخمسة**
**اليابان**:**قيل أنها تعني الشمس**
**فورموزا**:**وهي تايوان وهي كلمة برتغالية تعني الجزيرة الجميلة**
**بكين**:**عاصمة الصين نسبة لأحد ملوك شعوب التشوين التي حكمت الصين وبنت**
**سورها العظيم و أصل كلمة** china* *يرجع لهم**
**الفلبين**:**نسبة لملك اسبانيا فيليب الثاني**
**أندونيسيا**:**تعني الجزر الهندية**
**سنغافورة**:**مدينة الأسود**
**هونغ كونغ** :**الوادي العطر في الصينية**
**الهند**:* *نسبة لشعوب الهندو ومجمل الهندوس**
**المآتا** :**عاصمة كازاخستان وتعني بائع التفاح**
**سيريلانكا**:* *بلغة التاميل وتعني الجزيرة المشعة**
**باكستان**:* *بلغة الأوردو وتعني الأرض الطاهرة**
**أفغانستان و تركمستان وأوزبكستان** :**و معظم البلدان التي تنتهي بكلمة ستان وهي كلمة فارسية الأصل تعني بلاد وبذلك تكون تعني اسم البلاد وشعوبها أي**
**أفغانستان بلاد الأفغان وهكذا**
**عشق آباد** :**عاصمة تركمنستان وتعني بلاد العشق**
**تركيا**:* *نسبة لقبائل الترك**
**اسطنبول** :**وتنعي  أسلام بول أي مدينة الإسلام وأطلق عليها هذا الاسم القائد العثماني محمد  الفاتح الذي فتحها ثم أطلقوا عليها كذلك اسم الأستانة وتعني الشافية في  التركية واسمها القديم القسطنطينية نسبة للملك الروماني قسطنطين الذي أدخل  الإمبراطورية الرومانية في الديانة المسيحية**
**الأناضول**:* *كلمة يونانية ويقصد بها البلاد التي تشرق منها الشمس


*

*بلاد الشام*

*سوريا** :**كلمة يونانية تعني الشمس و اسمها القديم ( خيت) وقيل كذلك نسبة للأراميين السريان**
**حلب**:**أرض اللبن**
**حماة** :**كلمة كنعانية تعني الحصن**
**اللاذقية** :* *نسبة للملكة السلوقية لادوسيا واسمها القديم جوليا**
**أنطاكيا**:**للملك السلوقي أنطوخيوس نيكاتور وهو الذي بناها**
**دمشق**:**كلمة كنعانية قديمة تعني البلاد التي تغرب عندها الشمس**
**تدمر**:* *وتعني النخل ويقابله نفس المعنى باللغات الأوروبية**palmyra* *
**بلاد الشام**:**نسبة لسام بن نوح**
**لبنان**:* *الجبل الأبيض أو الذي صخوره بيضاء**
**بغداد** :* *هبة الله**
**غزة**:**كلمة فينيقية تعني القوة**
**أريحا**:**أرض القمر**
**عمان** :**ربة عمون عند العمونيين**
**بعلبك** :* *معبد بعل أو معبد الشمس عند الفينيقيين**
**بيبلوس**:* *أو جبيل كلمة يونانية تعني المكتبة ومنها اشتقت كلمة**bible**
**أورشليم : تعني حامية السلام و أطلقه عليها الملك اليبوسي ملكي صادق المذكور في العهد القديم**
**نابلس**:**جبل النار**
**بيت لحم** :* *بيت الخبز*
*


**شبه جزيرة عربية*
*

**الكويت** :**تصغير من الكوت وتعني القصر**
**الإحساء** :**جمع حسو أي عين الماء**
**نجد** :**الهضبة العالية**
**الأحقاف** :**وهي بلاد الصحاري و الرمال وتعني الكثبان الرملية وهي صحاري الربع الخالي والجزيرة العربية سميت في القرآن الكريم بسورة الأحقاف**
**بلاد الصحاري** )**
**حضرموت** :**من أحفاد سام بن نوح**
**اليمن** :**بلاد اليمين أو الجنوب**
**صنعاء** :**المدينة الحصينة**
**عٌمان** :**عمان بن قحطان**
**أبو ظبي** :**لكثرة الظباء فيها**




**افريقيا**

**مصر**:* *مصرايم أحد أبناء نوح أما كلمة**
**فمصدرها الأقباط شعب مصر**egypt* *
**الإسماعيلية** :* *نسبة للخديوي إسماعيل**
**القاهرة**:**أطلق عليها العرب هذا الاسم لصعوبة احتلالها واسمها القديم الفسطاط**
**سيناء**:**أرض القمر**
**بابل** :**بلاد الصوف**
**الإسكندرية** :**وكل المدن التي تشابهها نسبة للاسكندر المقدوني**




**قارة اوروبا**


**اليونان**:**نسبة لأنه ينحدر من الشعب الهيليني وسموا كذلك بالإغريق ومنها**
**أتت كلمة* *greece**
**مقدونيا** :**البلاد العالية**
**بلغاريا** :**بلاد البلغار**
**صوفيا** :**الحكمة كلمة يونانية**
**مونتنيغرو** :* *الجبل الأسود**
**مالطا**:* *فينيقي الأصل ويعني الحصينة**
**كورسيكا**:**الرأس الدقيق**
**قبرص**:**أرض النحاس**
**البوسنة** :**النهر**
**أثينا**:**عاصمة اليونان وهي اسم آلهة الحكمة عند اليونانيين**




**ليبيا** :**أرض السمر**
**الجزائر**:**أطلقه عليها العثمانيون ويعني البلاد الواسعة المترامية الأطراف**


**روما** :**نسبة للرومان**
**باريس** :* *من لغة أهل بلاد الغال وتعني النور**>>>**يعني انا بلغة الغال اسمي باريس ؟**
**أسبانيا** :**كذلك من لغة أهل الغال وتعني جلد الأرنب**
**الأندلس** :**أطلقه العرب عليها نسبة لشعوب الفندال البربرية التي غزت أوروبا و دمرت روما**
**مدريد**:**مجريط وأطلقها عليها العرب وتعني الحصن**
**البرتغال**:* *بلاد المرافيء**
**بريطانيا** :* *نسبة للبريتون**
**لندن** :**كلمة سلتيه تعني الضباب**
**هولندا** :* *الأرض المنخفضة**
**ألمانيا** :**نسبة لقبائل شعوب الجرمان**
**بولندا : نسبة لقبائل البولانيين الشيراكسية**
**كوبن هاغن**:**عاصمة الدنمارك وتعني مرفأ التجار**
**فنلندا**:**أرض الخير**
**النروج** :**أرض الشمال**
**أيسلاندا** :**أرض الجليد**
**غرينلاندا** :**الأرض الخضراء و أطلق عليها هذا الاسم البحار أيريك وهو من الفايكنغ ليغري قومه بالسفر أليها كونها بالأصل أرض متجمدة**
**ريكيافك**:* *عاصمة أيسلندا وتعني خليج الدخان**






**مونتريال**:* *عاصمة كندا وتعني الجبل الحقيقي**
**نيويورك** :**و  اسمها القديم هولندا أو أمستردام الجديدة كون الهولنديون هم من اكتشفها  وبعد أن احتلها البريطانيون سموها نيويورك نسبة لدوق مدينة يورك في  بريطانيا ومعنى كلمة مانهاتن وهي أكبر مناطق نيويورك وتعني نهاية العالم  وهي هندية الأصل من شعوب أميركيه القديمة وهو أول اسم لهذه المدينة**
**واشنطن: نسبة لجورج واشنطن قائد حرب الاستقلال الأميركية ضد البريطانيين**
**فيلادلفيا**:**كلمة يونانية وتعني الحب الأخوي**
**كاليفورنيا** :**الأتون الحار**
**لوس أنجلوس** :**وتعني في الأسبانية الملائكة**
**فلوريدا** :* *أرض الخضار**
**باهاماس**:**البحر المنخفض**
**هندوراس**:**بلاد الأعماق**
**غوادالاجارا**:**مدينة مكسيكية معروفة أطلقه عليها الأسبان نسبة لنفس المدينة في أسبانيا و أصله عربي يعني وادي الحجارة**
**كولومبيا** :* *نسبة لكريستوف كولومبوس**
**الإكوادور: وتعني خط الاستواء لمروره في منتصفها**
**فنزويلا**:**البندقية الصغيرة**
**البرازيل** :**كلمة برتغالية تعني شجر البراسيل**
**الأمازون**:**من لغة المايا وتعني مدمر القوارب**
**بوليفيا** :* *نسبة للقائد سيمون بوليفار**
**نيكاراغوا**:**شيخ القبيلة**
**بورتوريكو**:**الميناء الغني**
**كوستا ريكا** :**الساحل الغني**
**جامايكا** :* *أرض الغابات و المياه**
**هاييتي**:**الميناء الجميل**
**غواتيمالا**:**بلاد الطيور التي تأكل الأفاعي**
**تشيلي**:**البلد الأبيض**
**مونتفيديو** :* *عاصمة الأورغواي و تعني الجبل المطل**
**الأرجنتين**:**بلاد الفضة**
**ريو دي جانيرو**:* *نهر كانون الثاني أو يناير لأنها بنيت في هذا الشهر**




**إثيوبيا أو الحبشة**:* *الوجه المحترق**
**بوركينا فاسو** :**الرجال النزهاء**
**زمبابوي**:**بيت القلعة**
**النوبة**:* *أرض الذهب**
**سيراليون**:**جبل الأسد**
**الصومال**:**الزمال أي الشعب الغني بالمواشي**
**مالي: المكان الذي يعيش فيه الملك**




**البحار والمحيطات**


**المحيط الهادىء**:**نسبة لوسعه وهدوء مياهه و أطلقه علي البريطانيون وهي كلمة**
pacific* *من الفعل** pacify**
**المحيط الهندي**:**لأن طريق الإبحار إلى بلاد الهند يمر فيه**
**المحيط الأطلسي** :* *أطلقه عليه الرومان ظناً منهم أنه يحتوي في أعماقه على قارة أطلنطا التي ابتلعها المحيط**
**البحر الأسود** :**لظلمة أعماقه وسمي كذلك ببحر الظلمات وبحر نارو**
**البحر الأحمر** :**لشواطئه والشعب المرجانية الحمراء فيه وسمي كذلك بحر قلزم**
**بحر الخزر**:**وهو بحر قزوين**
**بحر الكورال**:**وهو من الإنكليزية ويعني المرجان**
**البحر الأبيض المتوسط**:**كونه يتوسط قارات العالم القديم ومعظم الشعوب التي تسكن حوله هم أصحاب البشرة البيضاء وسمي كذلك بحر الروم نسبة للرومان و**
**يحمل نفس المعنى كذلك في اللاتينية وجميع اللغات الأوروبية**
**بحر منتصف الأرض** medi terranian**
**مضيق جبل طارق**:**نسبة لعابره من المغرب إلى اسبانيا و هو طارق بن زياد**
**رأس الرجاء الصالح**:**سمي قديماً برأس العواصف لكن بعد اكتشافه من قبل البحارالبرتغالي فاسكو دي كاما سمي رأس الرجاء الصالح لأنه كان الطريق الوحيد**
**الذي يصل أوروبا بآسيا بحراً حول أفريقيا قبل شق قناة السويس**
**جبال الهيمالايا**:**نسبة لإله الرعد والبرق عند الهندوس وسميت أعلى قمة فيه بأفرست نسبة لأول من تسلقها**.*

منقول 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

انصح  بأخذها للفائدة ... مع تحفظ

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أفكار صغيرة لحياة كبيرة


الجزء الخامس



61-دع حبك يعلن عن نفسه نعم يحتاج الحب إلى اعتراف وبوح وتأكيد ، تحتاج الأحاسيس الراكدة في عمق الفؤاد أن تسيل كلمات على اللسان
لتستمع بها أذن وقلب المحبوب.

  
62-لتكن سيرتك ناصعة إن سمعة المرء وسيرته قادرة على رفعه إلى الثريا أو إخفاءه في أسفل سافلين، إن أحد أهم مفاتيح نجاحنا في الحياة هو
مفتاح السمعة الطيبة والسجل الطاهر والسيرة التي تدافع عنا بكل قوة.

  
63-لا تضرب جثة هامدة فإذا كان فخر المرء يقاس بنجاحاته وتفوقه فإنه يكون أيضاً بقوة أعداءه وعظم معاركه وخطورة الأودية التى يسلكها.
إذا كان المرء بسيط الحاجة متواضع المطلب ضعيف الهمة والطموح كان أعداؤه صغاراً .

  
64-ماذا قدمت للحياة ؟! أنت مكلف بإعمار الأرض، بإنشاء قلاع من الخير وإرواء نبتة الفضيلة والبحث عن المعادن الفريدة التى اندثرت
وإظهارها للناس كالصدق والوفاء. لو أن كل إنسان اهتم بتجميل الرقعة الصغيرة التي يحتلها من العالم ..
لغدا كوكبنا هذا فتنة للأنظار.

  
65-كن مختلفا إن الذكاء التقليدى والروتين الذي تمرسنا على فعله قد لا ينفعنا في حل كثير من المعضلات وأننا يجب أن نتمتع
بإبداع ومرونة في طرح الأفكار البديلة.

  
66-بئر الرغبات إن تأجيل السعادة لا يفيد وأن التسويف قد يرتدى ثوب الطموح ليخدعنا فيخيل للمرء أنه يمضى من أجل غاية
ثمينة ويضحي من أجلها وهو في حقيقة الأمر يضيع عمره ويقتل سنين حياته.
نحن لا نملك المستقبل لكننا نملك الحاضر وقطار السعادة قد يتعود ألا يتوقف في محطتنا إذا ما وجد منا جفاء
وعدم احتفاء بمقدمه.

  
67-حقيقة الحياة دورك أن تحيا إيجابياً طالباً للتغيير رافضاً أن تنجرف فى شلالات الأخطاء ومزالق العيوب وحاذر أن تقضي حياتك
 حزناً وأسى على الحياة التي كانت بخير أيام أجدادنا.

  
68-إرجعها إن أستطعت كلامنا كالريش يخرج منا ويطير أبعد مما كنا نظن، ولا نستطيع إرجاعه أو السيطرة عليه ما دام قد فارق شفاهنا.
إن اللسان يجرح الفؤاد كما يجرح السكين جسد المرء منا والتئام جرح الفؤاد ممكناً خاصة إذا صاحبه إعتذار
جميل وصفح وقبول للمعاذير.

  
69-قد لا تحتاج أن تبحث بعيداً نعم نحتاج إلى الإبداع والتفكير بشكل مختلف لكننا لا يجب ونحن نبدع ونبتكر أن نهمل النظر والتأمل فيما بين أيدينا
 لنرى حلا بسيطاً قد يكون فيه الخلاص والنجاح.

  
70-أنت بشر مهما علوت إذا كانت السعادة شجرة منبتها النفس البشرية والقلب الإنساني فإن الإيمان بالله وبالدار الآخرة هو ماءها
وغذاءها وهواءها وضياءها.

  
71-نقطة الزيت إن سر السعادة في أن تشاهد كل روائع الدنيا دون أن تنسى إطلاقاً نقطة الزيت وهي أهداف المرء وأحلامه، تمتع
بالحياة دون أن تنسى أن لك هدفاً تسعى من أجله ومبدأ عليك*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*كيانو رييفز* *العرب أقوياء ما يكفي و وهم قادرون علي تدمير العالم بأسرة لذا يجب أن نبيدهم جميعا**.

* *هاريسون فورد* *العرب مخلوقات أشد قذارة من الحيوانات نفسها و نحن اليهود القوم المختار...لا مجال للمقارنة**.

* *سندرا بولوك* *لا أعرف الكثير عن القضية لكن لابد من إنهاء الحرب و سفك الدماء من كلا الجانبين**.* 
 

*آلباتشينو* *فلتلق نظرة علي التاريخ الإسرائيلي وستعرف حقاً من هو الإرهابي**.

* *دستين هوفمان* *لقد بدأت البشرية في الإنقراض منذ ظهرت إسرائيل**.

* *رالف فينّ* *نحن نعيش هذه الأيام في غابة حيث يأكل القوي الضعيف. نحن لسنا أفضل من العرب لنحتقرهم**.* 
 *توم كروز* *العرب هم مصدر الإرهاب، إنهم يهاجمون الجميع من غير إستثناءات. أتمني لو تدمرهم إسرائيل**.

* *أنتوني هوبكنز* *إسرائيل تعني الحرب و الخراب و نحن الأمريكيين وراء تلك الحرب. إنني لأخجل
 كوني أمريكي**.* 
 *ويل سميث* *الطرفان مخطئان و عليهما إيقاف القتل**.

* *جورج كلوني* *بوش، شارون، بلير ورايز أسماء سيلعنهم التاريخ**.

* *أنجلينا جولي* *العرب و المسلمون ليسوا إرهبيون. يجب أن يتحد الع**ا**لم ضد إسرائيل**.* 
 *ريتشارد جير* *العرب عبءٌ علي العالم لذا يجب إبادتهم**.

* *شيين كونري* *نحن نتحدث من نقطة القوة، ماذا لو كنا نحن الضعفاء؟* *
**ميل جبسون* *الصهنيون هم مصدر الدمار، أتمني لو أستطيع محاربتهم**.


* انشرها  أو لا تنشرها هذا شئ يخص قناعاتك المهم اعرف من هو معك ، ومن هو المحايد الواقعي  و من يكره حتى اسمك كعربى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما يسمون  (كبار ) نجوم السينما ....
فاجأني رأي البعض الذي معنا وأعجبني كثيراً

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*وصايا إلى أولادي*

*(1)*
* لا تتوقع من نبتة الصبّار أن تثمر لك التفاح.*
*   حاول أن تعرف أصل الأشياء وماضيها، كي لا يصدمك المستقبل معها !

 (2)*
* حاول أن لا تتحدث كثيراً عندما تغضب..*
*   حاول أن تسيطر على الكلمات، ولا تجعلها هي التي تسيطر عليك..*
*   فأغلب الكلمات التي تُقال في لحظات الغضب هي كلمات غبيّة !

 (3)*
* الشرف – يا ولدي – ليس في الجسد فقط، كما يظن بعض أهل الشرق !*
*   الشرف في الكلمات، والوعد، والعمل، والحب.*
*   لا تكن شريفاً في أمر ما، وأقل شرفاً في أمر آخر !*
*   كن شريفاً في كل أمور حياتك.

 (4)*
*  ابتسم دائماً..*
* فالابتسامة: تطيل العمر، وتفتح الأبواب المغلقة، وتصنع لك*
*   القبول قبل أن تطرح أفكارك، وتجعل ملامحك أجمل وأطيب.

 (5)*
* لا تصدق الفقيه المسيّس..*
*   ولا تثق بالسياسي المتفيقه.*
*   الأول كاذب، والثاني مراوغ !

 (6)*
* بإمكانك أن تدور العالم كله دون أن تخرج من بيتك !*
*   بإمكانك أن تتعرف على الكثير من الشخصيات الفريدة دون أن تراهم !*
*   بإمكانك أن تمتلك “آلة الزمن” وتسافر إلى كل الأزمنة.. رغم أنه لا وجود*
*   لهذه الآلة الخرافيّة !*
*   بإمكانك أن تشعر بصقيع موسكو، وتشم رائحة زهور أمستردام، وروائح التوابل*
*   الهندية في*
* بومباي، وتتجاذب أطراف الحديث مع حكيم صيني عاش في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد !*
*   بإمكانك أن تفعل كل هذه الأشياء وأكثر، عبر شيء واحد: القراءة.*
*   الذي لا يقرأ.. لا يرى الحياة بشكل جيّد.*
*   فليكن دائماً هنالك كتاب جديد بجانب سريرك ينتظر قراءتك له.

 (7)*
*  لا تحتفل لوحدك.

 (8)*
* عندما تدخل في عراك مع أحدهم.. لا تشتم والدته..*
*   فأسوأ الأمهات في العالم لا تستحق الشتم.*
*   طبعاً.. هذا لا يعني أنني أدعوك لشتم والده !

 (9)*
* لا تسخر من أحلام الناس.. مهما كانت غريبة.*
*   ولا تتنازل عن أحلامك.. مهما كانت صعبة.*
*   لا طعم للحياة دون أحلام.

 (10)*
* عندما تحب.. أحب كأنك أول وآخر العشاق في هذا العالم.*
*   وعندما تكره.. حاول أن تكره بعدل!*
*   ولا تكن فاجراً في خصومتك.. فالنبلاء ينصفون حتى أعداءهم.

 (11)*
* بعض الناس.. يحاولون -وبغباء- أن يتباهوا بأخطائهم !*
*   إيّاك -يا ولدي- أن تتباهى بأخطائك.

 (12)*
* كن صريحًا ومرحًا.. ولكن انتبه !*
*   لا تقطع هذا الخيط الرفيع بين الصراحة والوقاحة..*
*   وبين الفكاهة والسخرية من الناس.

 (13)*
* الحرية: هبة من ملك الملوك، ورب السماء، منحها لكل البشر..*
*   فلماذا تتنازل عنها لأحد عبيده على الأرض ؟!*
*   حافظ على حريتك كما تحافظ على حياتك.. فلا قيمة للحياة دون حرية.

 (14)*
* عليك أن تؤمن بشيء..*
*   الذين لا يؤمنون أرواحهم خاوية.

 (15)*
* أجّل فرحك عندما يكون مَن هم حولك حزانى لأمر ما ..*
*   وخبّئ أحزانك في مكان قصيٍّ عندما يفرح الجمع حولك.

 (16)*
* في هذا العالم تختلف وجوه الناس، ولغاتهم، وعاداتهم، وأديانهم، وثقافاتهم..*
*   ولكن، تأكّد أن البشر الأخيار في كل مكان..*
*   وتذكّر أنهم جميعًا -مهما اختلفت أشكال أنوفهم- يستنشقون نفس الأكسجين*
*   الذي تستنشقه، وعندما ينزفون -مهما اختلفت ألوانهم- جميعهم دماؤهم حمراء.*
*   أحب الناس الخيّرين في أي مكان في هذا العالم، وأنحز إليهم بقلبك..*
*   ولا تكن عنصريًّا وتكرههم لاختلافهم عنك.*
*   هل تقبل أن يكرهوك لاختلافك عنهم ؟!

 (17)*
*  عندما تداهمك لحظة ضعف.. حاول أن تكون لوحدك.

 (18)*
* في تعاملك مع الناس يا بني:*
*   تذكّر أن أسهل الأغصان كسرًا هي الأغصان الصلبة ..*
*   كن غصنًا لينًا وأخضرَ.

 (19)*
* عندما ترى أن الحوار -حول قضية ما- يتّجه إلى التعصب والاحتقان ..*
*   حاول أن تخرج منه بهدوء، فبعد قليل سيبدأ تبادل الشتائم !

 (20)*
* تذكّر أن الله محبة.. وأن من أسمائه: الرحمن، الرحيم، الغفور، العفو..*
*   ولكن، لا تنسَ أنه: شديد العقاب. *

----------


## العلا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من موقع الواقع: 
تعمل مجموعة من الفرنسيات حديثات الإسلام كإداريات، في مكان ينقسم العمل فيه على دوامين ففي الصباح تعمل النساء، وبمجرد انتهائهن من العمل يتسلم الرجال، فعندما أنهت إحداهن عملها، وكانت في طريقها للإنصراف انزعجت انزعاجا شديدا، ورغبت في العودة، إلا أنها لا تستطيع، لأن الرجال قد تسلموا العمل بالفعل، ولكنها تذكرت أن المديرة مازالت في موقع العمل فاتصلت بها مسرعة، وقالت: من فضلك لقد نسيت خاتمي على المكتب، فاحتفظي به عندك حتى ألقاك غدا، وعندما انتهت سألتها إحدى زميلتها:
هل هذا الخاتم من الذهب؟ 
قالت:لا! 
فسألتها: إذن من الفضة؟! 
قالت: لا!
الزميلة: إذن هدية غالية عندك؟!!
قالت: لا!!!
فسألتها مندهشة: إذن لماذا تحرصين عليه هكذا؟!
قالت: إنه فتنة...!!!
الزميلة: فتنة...!!!
قالت: نعم الرجال قد يفتنون به...!!!
الزميلة: صحيح...؟!!!
قالت: نعم، تندهشين من فتنتهم بخاتم... وقد يفتنون بدبوس!!!
...انتهت القصة...
حقا خجلت من نفسي أمام هذه المرأة الفرنسية حديثة الإسلام التي لا تعرف عن الإسلام إلا القليل، ولكنها لا تترك شيئا تعلمه إلا وقد عملت به، وبالرغم من ذلك يروننا أفضل منهم لأننا نشأنا في بيئة مسلمة، لأب مسلم، وأم مسلمة، ولغتنا لغة القرآن، ولكن كل منا لن يُحاسب بما يعلم، وإنما سيحاسب بما يعمل، وما علمه ولم يعمل به سيكون حجة عليه يوم القيامة... رحم الله الفرنسيات المسلمات وثبتهن، وبارك في حرصهن على دينهن، وجعل مثلهن في بنات العرب...آمين.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هل غير القرآن حياتنا ..؟



!..اقــرأ هذه القصــة الجميلة (الواقعية) وتأملهـــا جيــدًا..!

عجوز أمريكي مسلم يعيش في مزرعة في جبال شرق كنتاكي مع حفيده الصغير،

وفي كل صباح الجد يستيقظ باكرا ويجلس على طاولة المطبخ ويقرأ القران...

، كان حفيده الصغير يريد أن يصبح مثل جده؛ لهذا كان يحاول تقليده بكل طريقة ممكنة..

في أحد الأيام سأل الحفيد جده قائلاً (جدي! أنا أحاول أن أقرأ القران مثلك؛ لكنني لا أفهم كلماته, والذي أفهمه أنساه بسرعة، وسرعان ما أغلق المصحف، إذًا ما الفائدة من قراءتي للقرآن..؟

أخذ الجد الفحم من السلة ووضعه في المدفأة، وأجاب: (خذ سلة الفحم إلى النهر واحضرها مليئة بالماء..!

قام الولد –مستغربًا- بما اخبر به جده؛ لكن كل الماء تسرب من السلة قبل أن يصل عائدا إلى المنزل..! وهو ما كان يتوقعه..

ضحك الجد، وقال: (يجب عليك أن تكون أسرع في المرة القادمة)، ثم بعثه مرة أخرى إلى النهر مع السلة ليحاول مرة أخرى.في هذه المرة، فركض الولد بشكل أسرع, ولكن مرة أخرى السلة فرغت قبل وصوله المنزل.. وكان يتنفس لاهفًا..

وأخبر جده أنه من المستحيل أن أحمل الماء بهذه السلة, وذهب لحيضر دلوًا بدلاً من السلة..

قال الرجل العجوز: (لا أريد دلوًا من الماء، بل أريد سلة من الماء.. أنت فقط لم تحاول بجهد كاف)..

ثم خرج ليشاهد الولد وهو يحاول مرة أخرى..

في هذه الأثناء.. أدرك الولد أنها مهمة مستحيلة؛ لكنه أراد أن يثبت لجده أنه حتى لو ركض بأسرع ما يستطيع, فإن الماء سوف يتسرب قبل أن يصل عائدًا إلى المنزل..

غمس الولد السلة في النهر وركض بسرعة وبجهد.. ولكنه عندما وصل إلى البيت وجد أن السلة فارغة مرة ثالثة..!

قال متلهفًا: (انظر جدي..! إنها غير مجدية).. (فهل أنت تظن أنها غير مجدية؟)

قال الجد: الآن.. انظر إلى هذه السلة..

نظر الولد إلى السلة فأدرك أن السلة مختلفة..! كانت سلة تنقل الفحم المتسخ القديم والآن أصبحت نظيفة من الداخل والخارج..!

بني، هذا ما يحصل عندما تقرأ القران.. قد لا تفهم شيئًا أو تتذكر أي شيء، ولكن عندما تقرأه.. سوف تتغير داخليا وخارجيا..

فهذا عمل الله في حياتنا.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

سعيد بن جبير التابعي الجليل سعيد بن جبير… كان على عهد الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي فوقف في وجهه سيدنا سعيد وتحداه وحارب ظلمه حتى قبض عليه  …فجيء به ليقتل  … فسأله الحجاج مستهزئا :ما اسمك ؟ وهويعلم اسمه قال:سعيد بن جبير قال الحجاج :بل أنت شقي بن كسير-يعكس اسمه فيرد سعيد:أمي أعلم باسمي حين أسمتني فقال الحجاج غاضبا :شقيت وشقيت أمك فقال سعيد:انما يشقى من كان أهل النار ,فهل اطلعت على الغيب؟ فيرد الحجاج: لأبدلنك بدنياك نارا تلظى! فقال سعيد: والله لو أعلم أن هذا بيدك لاتخذتك الها يعبد من دون الله! فقال الحجاج : فلم فررت مني ؟ قال سعيد: ففررت منكم لما خفتكم فقال الحجاج: اختر لنفسك قتلة ياسعيد فقال سعيد: بل اختر لنفسك أنت , فما قتلتني بقتلة الا قتلك الله بها! فيرد الحجاج: لأقتلنك قتلة ما قتلتها أحدا قبلك…ولن أقتلها لأحد بعدك! فيقول سعيد: اذا تفسد علي دنياي,وأفسد عليك آخرتك ولم يعد يحتمل الحجاج ثباته فينادي بالحرس:جروه واقتلوه! فيضحك سعيد وهو يمضي مع قاتله ..فيناديه الحجاج مغتاظا:ما الذي يضحكك؟ يقول سعيد:أضحك من جرأتك على الله وحلم الله عليك!!! فاشتد غيظ الحجاج وغضبه كثيرا ونادى بالحراس :اذبحوه!!! فقال سعيد :وجهوني الى القبلة …ثم وضعوا السيف على رقبته ,فقال -وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السموات والأرض حنيفا مسلما وما أنا من المشركين . فقال الحجاج غيروا وجهه عن القبلة! فقال سعيد – ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله فقال الحجاج:كبوه على وجهه فقال سعيد: منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى فنادى الحجاج:اذبحوه!ما أسرع لسانك بالقرآن ياسعيد بن جبير! فقال سعيد:أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله .خذها مني يا حجاج حتى ألقاك بها يوم القيامة .ثم دعا قائلا:اللهم لاتسلطه على أحد بعدي وقتل سعيد .والعجيب أنه بعد موته صار الحجاج يصرخ كل ليلة :مالي ولسعيد بن جبير! كلما أردت النوم أخذ برجلي  وبعد 15 يوما فقط يموت الحجاج…لم يسلط على أحد من بعد سعيد رحمه الله



 عمر المختار 
 استجوب الضباط الايطالي عمر المختار فانظر ماذا قال سأله الضابط:هل حاربت الدولة الايطالية…؟  عمر:نعم وهل شجعت الناس على حربها؟ نعم وهل أنت مدرك عقوبة مافعلت؟ نعم وهل تقر بماتقول؟  نعم منذ كم سنة وأنت تحارب السلطات الايطالية؟ منذ10 سنين هل أنت نادم على مافعلت؟ لا  هل تدرك أنك ستعدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  نعم  فيقول له القاضي بالمحكمة: أنا حزين بأن تكون هذه نهايتك فيرد عمر المختار: بل هذه أفضل طريقة أختم بها حياتي  فيحاول القاضي أن يغريه فيحكم عليه بالعفو العام مقابل أن يكتب للمجاهدين أن يتوقفوا عن جهاد الأيطاليين  ,فينظر له عمر ويقول كلمته المشهورة: )ان السبابة التي تشهد في كل صلاة أن لا اله الا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ,لايمكن أن تكتب كلمة باطل  ومات عمر المختار  لقد خطر لي أن أعلق على هذه القصة ولكني لم أفعل لأن القصة لاتحتاج لتعليق

    رحمك الله يا سعيد ورحمك الله ياعمر

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
أبــــــواب* * جهنـــــم الســـــبعة


البـــاب الأول:- 
يسمى جهنم لأنه يجهم في وجوه الرجال والنساء فيأكل لحومهم ، وهو أهون عذابا من  غيره.  

البــاب  الثــاني :-  
ويسمى لظــى  لأنها آكلة اليدين والرجلين تدعو من أدبر عن التوحيد وتولى عما جاء به محمد عليه الصلاة  والسلام.  

البــابا  الثالث:-  
يقال له سقر  انما سمي سقر لأنه يأكل اللحم دون العظم ..

البــاب الرابــع :- 
يقال له الحطمة لأنها تحطم العظام وتحرق الأفئدة وترمي بشرر كالقصر  فتطلع الشرر إلى السماء ثم تنزل فتحرق وجوههم وأيديهم فيبكون الدمع حتى ينفذ ثم يبكون الدماء حتى  تنفذ ثم يبكون القيح حتى ينفذ 

البـــاب  الخامس :-  
يقال له الجحيم  انما سمي بذلك لأنه عظيم الجمرة ، الجمرة الواحدة أعظم من  الدنيا 

البــــــاب السادس :- 
يقال له السعير سمى هكذا لأنه يسعر فيه ثلاثمائة قصر في كل  قصر ثلاثمائة بيت في  كل بيت ثلاثمائة لون من العذاب وفيه حيات وعقارب وقيود وسلاسل وأغلال ،  وفيه باب الحزن ليس  في النار عذاب أشد منه إذا فتح باب الحزن حزن أهل النار حزنا  شديداً .  

البـــاب  السابع :-  
يقال له  الهاوية من وقع فيه لم يخرج ابداوفيه بئر الهباب يخرج منه نار تستعيذ منها النار ، وفيه  الذين قال الله فيهم  {سأرهقه صعودا} ،  وهو جبل من نار يوضع أعداء الله على وجوههم على ذلك الجبل  مغلولة أيديهم إلى  أعناقهم، مجموعة أعناقهم إلى أقدامهن ، الزبانية وقوف على  رؤوسهم بأيديهم  مقامع من حديد إذا ضرب أحدهم بالمقمعة ضربة سمع صوتها الثقلان. 

وأبواب النار من حديد .. 
فرشها :- الشوك 
غشاوتها :- الظلمة 
أرضها :- نحاس ورصاص وزجاج أوقد عليها ألف عام حتى احمرت وآلف  عام حتى ابيضت وآلف  عام حتى اسودت فهي سوداء مظلمة قد مزجت بغضب الله . 

اللهم انانعوذ بك من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو  عمل 
اللهم أجرنا من  النار 
اللهم أجرنا من النار 
اللهم أجرنا من النار*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

فائدة الاستحمام بالماء الساخن:

الحمام الساخن أو الدافىء له فوائد ليست فقط للحصول على قدر من النظافة.. بقدر ما هو وسيلة استرخاء ومهدىء طبيعي يريح الأعصاب. 


فإذا كان الشخص يعانى من مشكلة الأرق أو الإحباط، فعليه بتجربة حمام دافىء، تكون درجة حرارة المياه المستخدمة فيه لا تتعدى 37-40 درجة مئوية، والبقاء فيها لمدة خمس دقائق.. وسيجد الشخص نتيجة مذهلة من استرخاء العضلات وتهدئة الجسم بأكمله.
ويمكن أن تزيد هذه المدة يوماً بعد يوم تدريجياً حتى تصل إلى عشرة دقائق فى المرة الواحدة. 

ويفضل قبل النوم




- الحمام البارد:

لراغبي تنشيط الدورة الدموية لديهم وتقليل التورم بالجسد. إذا أردت تقوية جهازك المناعي فعليك بحمام الماء البارد صباحاً يومياً، ومن الأفضل إضافة الثلج للحمام البارد لكى تخفض من درجة حرارة الماء أكثر، لكن لا ضرورة من عمل هذا أثناء الصباح الباكر لأن المياه تكون أكثر برودة


- الحمام الساخن "بملح أبسوم":

يستخدم (Epsom salt) لنظافة الجسم أو لخفض درجة حرارة الجسم عند السخونة، فبدلاً من استخدام الماء الساخن بمفرده يضاف إليه "ملح إبسوم" بنسبة 30-45 غرام تُذاب في الماء، وللحصول على أفضل النتائج بعد الاستحمام يذهب المريض للفراش ويُغطى كي يتعرّق.


قبل اكتشاف المهدئات الطبية، كان حمام الماء الفاتر هو طريقة طبيعية للوصول لحالة من الهدوء وتساعد على إرخاء الجهاز العصبى.

وفي هذا النوع من العلاج بالماء، ينام الشخص في حوض استحمام ذي مياه درجة حرارتها نفس درجة حرارة الجسم (34-36) درجة مئوية، ويُترك الشخص فيها لما يزيد عن الثلاث ساعات، وفي بعض الحالات تصل إلى يوم بأكمله (24 ساعة).

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*

في إحدى الدورات التي قدمتها عن العلاقة الزوجية تجرأت وطلبت من الحضور
والذين اقترب عددهم من المائتين أو يزيدون , وكانت أعمار بعضهم تصل إلى الستين
أقول تجرأت وطلبت منهم أن يخرجوا جوالاتهم ويكتبوا كلمة (احبك) ثم يجاهدوا أنفسهم
ما أمكن ويرسلوها لزوجاتهم! تفاعل عدد لابأس مع الفكرة رغم صعوبتها وتوجسهم
من ردة فعل الشريك ! وبعد أقل من دقيقة وإذا بالقاعة تضج برنات الجوالات !
حيث سيل من الردود أرسل تفاعلا مع تلك الرسالة والتي تراقصت معها القناديل 
وأنيرت بها الشموع و أُفرز معها ( أدرنالين الحنان)ليضخ الدفء والود , 
وقد كان رد الزوجات على الكلمة بمثلها أو أحسن منها ومن الردود قول إحداهن :
سأحيا بكلمة أحبك ما تبقى من عمري !!!
وأطرف الرسائل كانت من إحداهن وقد استرابها الأمر فأرسلت مستنكرة قائلة:
هل سُرق جوالك؟
من الجمل الدارجة والأمثلة السائرة في مجتمعنا عندما يبلغ الحب مداه والمودة أقصاها
أن يقول احدهم لمن يحب : الله لايبين غلاك وفي أحد تفسيراته أن هذا المحب سينطلق
لسانه ويجري بالثناء على من يحبهم ذاكرا فضائلهم و مستحضرا ايجابيتهم بعد رحيلهم
و بعد يواري الثرى أجسادهم رغم المشاعر الجياشة وحديث النفس عنهم الدائم ! 
فكيف تنكر حبا بعد ما شهدت
به عليك عدول الدمع والسقم 
وللأسف أن هذا سلوك الكثير في مجتمعنا حيث الصمت التام والتجاهل العجيب
للتعبير عن مشاعر الحب تجاه الآخرين فما أقساها من لحظات عندما يقضي من نحب
ويحكم الدهر بالناي ويقضي القدر بالفراق وترمي الأيام بسهام الفراق
دون أن نبوح ونتحدث بما نكنّ لهم من حب وتقدير وامتنان وما كان هذا لولا الاطمئنان
والاستنامة الدائمة في أنهم لن يفارقوننا في يوم وأنهم سيظلون معنا للأبد !
ما أحوجنا جميعا إلى أن نجعل من فكرة التعبير عن المشاعر عادة دائمة 
نستمد منها طاقة داخلية من الراحة والاطمئنان والرضا الداخلي ,
يقول الروائي البرازيلي الرائع باولو كويلهو :
(زارنا الحب ذات يوم مقبلا علينا ولكننا أدرنا ظهورنا له بسذاجة)
فكم مرة حال الخوف أو الحرج أو الاستكبار أو الاستسلام للعادة فأدرنا ظهرنا لتلك المشاعر
فحالت بيننا وبين أن نقترب للشخص وان نقول له نحبك!

وقد محا الحبيب اللهم صل وسلم وعليم الأمية العاطفية وعلّم النفوس
كيف تروي ورود القلب وذلك بالحث على إشاعة ثقافة الود في المجتمع 
وتجلى هذا في جملة من تصرفاته اللهم صل وسلم عليه ومنها عندما أمر احد الصحابة
أن يعبر عن حبه ويبوح بمكنونات لشخص يحبه وقد فعل هذا بابي هو وأمي
مع الكثير ومنهم معاذ وأسامة وغيرهم 
انطلق ولا تتردد:
,,اعقد العزم وتوكل على الله واكشف عن مكنون ودك واخبر عن صفاء حبك ,
قلها ولا تخف فالحبيب لا يريد من محبوبه سوى همسة ود تروي الغليل
وكلمة حب تشفي العليل ونظرة حنان تطفيء الجوى وهي أعظم ما تهديه
إلى من علقت حبالهم بحبالك وتعارفت روحك على أرواحهم وتأكد أن اعتياد التعبير
عن الحب الصادق والتناجي بنبض القلب ونطق اللسان لمن حولنا أيا كانوا أمر 
ليس بالمعجز مجرد رياضة نفسية وطبيعة نؤسسها في ذواتنا وسوف تنمو وتقوى
متى ما استشعرنا أهميتها وفائدتها لنا أولا ثم للآخرين . وسوف لن تنفك 
من طباعنا عندما نتذوق شهد نتائجها 
ومضة قلم:
لا تنتظر حتى يقضي الناس نحبهم لتلقي بالزهور على قبورهم.
د خالد المنيف


*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*هؤلاء هم أبناء فلسطين ، هؤلاء هم أبناء الشهداء والابطال ،* 
* هؤلاء هم من ننحني خجلا منهم واحتراما لهم* 


يا تلاميذ فلسطين

 *لـ ( نزار قباني)*

يا تلاميذ فلسطين علمونا
بعض ما عندكم فنحن نسينا

  

 
علمونا بأن نكون رجالا 
فلدينا الرجال صاروا عجينا 

 

علمونا كيف الحجارة تغدو 
بين أيدي الأطفال ماسا ثمينا 

 
 

كيف تغدو دراجة الطفل لغما 
وشريط الحرير يغدو كمينا 

 

كيف مصاصة الحليب إذا مـــــــــــااعتقلوها تحولت سكينا 
 

يا تلاميذ فلسطين لا تبالوا 
بإذاعاتنا ولا تسمعونا 

 
 
نحن أهل الحساب والجمع والطرح 
فخوضوا حروبكم واتركونا 

 
 

إننا الهاربون من خدمة الجيش 
فهاتوا حبالكم واشنقونا 

 

نحن موتى لا يملكون ضريحا 
ويتامى لا يملكون عيونا 

 
 
قد لزمنا جحورنا وطلبنا منكم 
أن تقاتلوا التنينا 

 
 

قد صغرنا أمامكم ألف قرن 
وكبرتم خلال شهر قرونا 

 
 

يا تلاميذ فلسطين لا تعودوا 
لكتاباتنا ولا تقرأونا 

 
 

 

نتعاطى القات السياسي والقمع 
ونبني مقابرا وسجونا 
 

 حررونا من عقدة الخوف فينا 
واطردوا من رؤوسنا الافيونا 

 

علمونا فن التشبث بالأرض ولا 
تتركوا صلاح الدين حزينا 

 
 

من شقوق الأرض الخراب طلعتم 
وزرعتم جراحنا نسرينا 

 

هذه ثورة الدفاتر والحبر 
فكونوا على الشفاه لحونا 

 
 

 
أمطرونا بطولة وشموخا 
واغسلونا من قبحنا.. اغسلونا 

 
 

إن هذا العصر اليهودي وهمٌ 
سوف ينهار لو ملكنا اليقينا 

 
 

 

يا مجانين جند فلسطين  ألف أهلا 
بالمجانين إن هم حررونا 

 

إن عصر العقل السياسي ولّـى 
من زمان فعلمونا الجنونا

----------


## شيرين عابدين

_كانت   الفتاة الصغيرة التي لا يتجاوز عمرها الست سنوات بائعة المناديل  الورقية_
_تسير حاملة بضاعتها على ذراعها الصغير .. فمرت على سيدة تبكي فتوقفت أمامها  لحظة_
_تتأملها ...فرفعت السيدة بصرها للفتاة والدموع تغرق وجهها .. فما كان من هذه الطفلة _ 
_إلا أن اعطت للسيدة مناديل من بضاعتها ومعها إبتسامة من أعماق قلبها المفعم بالبراءة  _ 
_وانصرفت عنها قبل أن تتمكن السيدة من إعطائها ثمن علبة المناديل وبعد خطوات  استدارت_
_الصغيرة ملوحة للسيدة بيدها الصغيرة ومازالت ابتسامتها الرائعة تتجلى على محياها  ._
_** عادت السيدة الباكية إلى إطراقها ثم أخرجت هاتفها الجوال وأرسلت رسالة _ 
_((( زوجي العزيز ... آسفة ... حقك عليا!!! )))_
_*** وصلت هذه الرسالة إلى زوجها الجالس في مطعم مهموم حزين !!!_
_فلما وصلت إليه الرسالة إبتسم وما كان منه إلا أنه أعطى ( الجرسون ) 50 جنيها_ 
_مع ان حساب فاتورته 5 جنيهات فقط !!!_
_***عندها فرح هذا العامل البسيط بهذا الرزق الذي لم يكن ينتظره فخرج من المطعم_
_ذهب إلى سيدة فقيرة تفترش ناصية الشارع تبيع حلوى فاشترى منها  ب1جنيه_
_وترك لها 10 جنيهات صدقة وانصرف عنها سعيداً مبتسماً !!!_
_*** تجمدت  نظرات العجوز على ال10 جنيهات فقامت بوجه مشرق وقلب يرقص فرحاً_
_ولملمت فرشتها وبضاعتها المتواضعة و ذهبت للجزار  تشتري منه 4 قطع لحم_ 
_ورجعت إلى بيتها لكي تطبخ طعام  شهي وتنتظر عودة حفيدتها وكل ما لها من  الدنيا_
_جهزت الطعام و على وجهها نفس الإبتسامة التي كانت السبب في انها ستتناول ( لحم  )_
_لحظات وانفتح الباب ودخل البيت الصغيرة  بائعة المناديل متهللة الوجه وابتسامة  رائعة_
_تنير وجهها الجميل الطفولي البريء !!! "_

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> _كانت   الفتاة الصغيرة التي لا يتجاوز عمرها الست سنوات بائعة المناديل  الورقية_
> _تسير حاملة بضاعتها على ذراعها الصغير .. فمرت على سيدة تبكي فتوقفت أمامها  لحظة_
> _تتأملها ...فرفعت السيدة بصرها للفتاة والدموع تغرق وجهها .. فما كان من هذه الطفلة _ 
> _إلا أن اعطت للسيدة مناديل من بضاعتها ومعها إبتسامة من أعماق قلبها المفعم بالبراءة  _ 
> _وانصرفت عنها قبل أن تتمكن السيدة من إعطائها ثمن علبة المناديل وبعد خطوات  استدارت_
> _الصغيرة ملوحة للسيدة بيدها الصغيرة ومازالت ابتسامتها الرائعة تتجلى على محياها  ._
> _** عادت السيدة الباكية إلى إطراقها ثم أخرجت هاتفها الجوال وأرسلت رسالة _ 
> _((( زوجي العزيز ... آسفة ... حقك عليا!!! )))_
> _*** وصلت هذه الرسالة إلى زوجها الجالس في مطعم مهموم حزين !!!_
> ...


قال الله تعالى (ومن يتّق الله يَجْعَل لَهُ مَخْرجاً. ويَرْزُقْهُ من حيث لا يَحْتَسب) [سورة الطلاق: 2 ـ 3].

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الأجور العظيمة*

*البرق*

*التداوي*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ياليتني امريكي 

  أعلم أن أميركا قتلت خارج أوطانها ملايين البشر عمدا وشبه عمد أو خطأ، ولكن في الداخل الأمر مختلف؛ فهي تسوس رعاياها بأنظمة كأنها مأخوذة من الإسلام تماما، بينما نحن أبناء الإسلام نتجاهل تطبيق كثير من هذه الأنظمة، وإليكم هذه القصة التي كتبها لي دكتور سعودي كان يدرس هناك، وقد عاش القصة، ثم جلست معه وسمعتها منه: 
«عائلة سعودية تتكون من رجل مبتعث إلى الولايات المتحدة الأميركية من قبل معهد الإدارة ليستكمل دراسته لمرحلة الماجستير، ومرافقة له وهي زوجته، وبنت تبلغ من العمر 8 سنوات، وابن يبلغ من العمر 6 سنوات.سكنت العائلة في البداية في مدينة رتشموند بولاية فرجينيا.
 وكان الزوج يقوم بالاعتداء على زوجته من فترة إلى أخرى بالضرب والشتم، وكانت الزوجة تستغيث وتستنجد بالجيران من السعوديين، الذين بدورهم يقومون بالاتصال به والطلب منه بكف الأذى عن زوجته، بالإضافة إلى الاتصال بأقارب الزوجة في السعودية للوقوف معها وحل مشكلة الزوجين.
 انتقلت العائلة إلى ولاية أوهايو، وكالمعتاد ما زال الرجل يمارس الثقافة نفسها، التي تتمثل في الضرب والشتم لزوجته، ولم يتم التدخل من قبل أفراد وأقارب الزوجة أو الزوج لحل المشكلة، مع العلم أن الزوجة طالبت إخوانها ووالدها بالتدخل لرفع الظلم عنها، ولكن لم تقابل إلا بالرفض والتوبيخ والتهديد من قبلهم. 
وبعد أن تقطعت السبل بتلك السيدة قررت وضع حد لما تتلقاه من ألم جسدي ونفسي مستمر لها ولأبنائها وذلك بالاتصال بقسم الشرطة، والإبلاغ عن زوجها.          خلال دقائق معدودة وصلت أكثر من خمس دوريات أميركية إلى منزل العائلة السعودية.
 تم التحقيق مع الزوجين بشكل منفرد، بالإضافة إلى الأبناء، كل على حدة.      ومن خلال التحقيق مع الأبناء تبين للشرطة الأميركية أن الوالد اعتاد ضرب والدتهم وكيل الشتائم.
 وبناء على التحقيق تم حجز الأب في قسم الشرطة، وتم نقل الزوجة هي وأولادها إلى فندق حتى يتم استكمال جوانب التحقيق. 
     تم وضع حماية كاملة للأسرة، بالإضافة إلى تكليف رجال الشرطة بإيصال الأبناء إلى المدرسة وإرجاعهم.. حماية السكن الذي تقطنه الأسرة.. صرف بطاقة تحتوي على مبلغ مادي حتى تتمكن العائلة من شراء بعض المستلزمات الضرورية من الأسواق الأميركية.
 قامت الملحقية السعودية بتوفير محام ليترافع عن الطالب السعودي المسجون، الذي تم إخراجه من السجن بكفالة مادية حتى يتم الانتهاء من كامل التحقيق وانتهاء المحاكمة.
 قامت الشرطة خلال هذه الفترة بأخذ تعهد من الطالب بعدم دخول الحي بأكمله الذي تسكن فيه الزوجة والأولاد بالإضافة إلى أخذ تعهد بعدم الاقتراب أو التفكير في زيارة الأبناء سواء في المنزل أو المدرسة حتى يصدر القاضي حكمه في القضية.
 طلبت الحكومة الأميركية من السيدة السعودية توكيل محام لكي يترافع عنها في الجلسات، وبعد سؤالها عن التكاليف تبين لها أن التكاليف قد تصل إلى 6000 دولار أميركي، وفي هذه اللحظة انهارت البنت في قسم الشرطة عند سماعها لهذا الخبر؛ إذ إنها لا تملك ذلك المبلغ، بالإضافة إلى خوفها من خسارتها لقضيتها ورجوعها إلى زوجها وعائلتها.
 كان موجودا لحظة بكائها محاميان أميركيان فتبرعا للمرافعة عنها مجانا.
 وبعد الجلسات والمحاكمة، وبعد توافر الأدلة وشهادة الشهود على الزوج، حكمت المحكمة بأن الزوج مذنب، وأن الزوجة يحق لها الاحتفاظ بالأبناء في حالة الانفصال.
 طلبت الزوجة الطلاق من الزوج، وبالفعل تم حصول ذلك.     قامت الحكومة الأميركية بعد الانتهاء من المحاكمة، بتوفير سكن للسيدة السعودية ودفع الأجرة عنها وبعد مدة معينة تستطيع السيدة امتلاك البيت.
 قامت الحكومة الأميركية بتوظيف السيدة السعودية في وظيفة تتناسب مع معتقدها ودينها وبراتب يصل إلى 3000 آلاف دولار في الشهر.
 التكفل بتكاليف دراسة الأبناء في المدارس الأميركية.. تحمّل كامل نفقات دراسة المرأة في الجامعة.. القيام بإعطائها بطاقة تحتوي على مبلغ مادي شهري يمكنها من شراء المستلزمات الضرورية لها ولأولادها.
 تغيير فيزتها من فيزة مرافق إلى فيزة لاجئ، مما قد يمنحها في المستقبل الجنسية الأميركية».
 والآن، وبعد هذه القصة، فكم من امرأة تضرب وتُهان وتؤذى ولا تجد من ينجدها ولا من يقف معها؟ 
            وأعرف عشرات القصص التي مرت علي مما يشيب لها الرأس وفيها أبشع أنواع الظلم والقهر والكبت تتجرعه المرأة صباح مساء؛ بل عشت قضية مظلَمَة وقعت على طفل عندنا فاتصلت بدكتور فاضل في هيئة حقوق الإنسان عندنا قبل سنة، وإلى الآن لا خبر ولا جواب ولا استفسار، فضلا أن نجد موقفا إيجابيا، وأخشى بعد قراءة هذه القصة أن تطالب كثير من النساء عندنا في العالم العربي بالسفر إلى أميركا، وأقترح في العالم العربي شرطة سرية مهمتها التدخل السريع لإنقاذ المرأة من الضرب والإهانة والظلم والأذى، وأن نفعل بالزوج الظالم المعتدي كما فعلت حكومة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، وأقول: والله لقد فعلها عمر بن الخطاب فاروق الإسلام قبل أربعة عشر قرنا مع امرأة مظلومة؛ إذ ذهب بسيفه إلى بيت زوجها وأخذ المرأة وأنقذها وأدب الرجل تأديبا بالغا محكّما في ذلك نصوص الشريعة الخالدة.
 لقد طفت مع بعض زملائي إحدى وعشرين ولاية أميركية، فكلما رأينا الدقة والحسن في نظام السير والمرور وحماية البيئة والذوق العام وترتيب شؤون الحياة، تذكرنا النصوص التي قرأناها في الكتاب والسنة، حتى قال لنا بعض الدكاترة المسلمين هناك: 
«والله لكأنما أخذوها من ديننا نصا وفصا، بينما نحن نهمل هذه النصوص العظيمة». 
يقول الرئيس الأميركي الأسبق ريتشارد نيكسون في «الفرصة السانحة»: «إن أميركا دولة قوية، لكن للأسف الأفكار العظيمة في الإسلام»  --

----------


## شيرين عابدين

المقال أعلاه للدكتور عائض القرني .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

عندمآ قآل السديس : " استووا " انظروا ماذآ حدث ؟!! 
 

في برنامج « أسرة واحدة » على قناة المجد كان الضيف : د. يحي اليحيى رئيس لجنة التعريف بالإسلام 


حيث نفى عن المسلمين تهمة الفوضى وعدم النظام ، وقال: إنهم يكونون مرتبين ومنظمين إذا اقتنعوا 





...وحكى قصة 


حيث عرض بعض الدعاة على رجل أمريكي مشهد حي للحرم المكي وهو يعج بالمصلين


قبل إقامة الصلاة



ثم سألوه : كم من الوقت يحتاج هؤلاء  للاصطفاف في رأيك ؟!


فقال : ساعتين إلى ثلاث ساعات ، فقالوا له: إن الحرم أربعة أدوار 


فقال : إذن 12 ساعة ، فقالوا له : إنهم مختلفو اللغات ، 


فقال : هؤلاء لا يمكن اصطفافهم !!




ثم حان وقت الصلاة 


... فتقدم الشيخ السديس وقال : إستووا 
... فوقف الجميع في صفوف منتظمة في لحظات قليلة 




لم يصدق الرجل مارأته عيناه


عندها أسلم على الفور





فسبحان الله وبحمده  .. وسبحان الله العظيم

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*مع اشتداد الحر والصيف شاهد كيف تكون الرحمة (تقرير مصور)* 


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حرارة الصيف الكل يعلم انها تتجاوز أحيانا الـ50 درجة والعديد من الطيور تموت بسبب نقص المياه

  

تذكر حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله غفر لمرأة بغي من بني اسرائيل بسبب انها اسقت كلبا وأن الله غفر لرجل أيضا عندما سقى كلبا يلهث ففي كل كبد رطبة أجرا ليس فقط الطيور حتى القطط واي كائن حي تسقيه او تطعمه تكون فيه صدقه لك بإذن الله وهذه صورة قام احد الشباب جزاه الله خيرا بجمع القوارير الفارغة وقصها وتعبئتها بالماء وتركها تحت ظلال الاشجار

  
ايضاً هنآك عمالة البلدية أو النظافة وهم ضعفاء مساكين دائما يكونون في الشمس الحارقة  
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء الرحم شجنة من الرحمن فمن وصلها وصله الله ومن قطعها قطعه الله) يعملون في حرارة شديدة الكل يعلمها كم تكون في الصيف فلماذا لانقدم لهم ماء بارد أو عصيرا لعلها تنجينا من حر يوم القيامة " الماء ـ العصير ـ الفطيرة " كل على حسب طاقته

  
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "ما نقصت صدقة من مال، وما زاد الله عبداً بعفو إلا عزاً. وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله" رواه مسلم وعن رافع بن خديج قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الصدقة تسد سبعين بابا من السوء " رواه الطبراني في الكبير عَنْ بُرَيْدَةَ الأَسْلَمِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَا يُخْرِجُ رَجُلٌ شَيْئًا مِنْ الصَّدَقَةِ حَتَّى يَفُكَّ عَنْهَا لَحْيَيْ سَبْعِينَ شَيْطَانًا ". *صححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " (3 / 264)* وهذا تطبيق عملي قام به بعض الشباب جزاهم الله خيرا فلماذا لاتكون مثلهم

  

ساعدونا أخواني في نشر الموضوع في المنتديات والإيميلات والقروبات وأعلم ان الدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *مع اشتداد الحر والصيف شاهد كيف تكون الرحمة (تقرير مصور)*


جزاك الله خيراً ... حبذا تطبيقها يا رب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا تستعن بظالم على ظالم ، حتى لا تكون فريسة للاثنين

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
إذا أردت أن يسامحك الناس فسامحهم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
الذين يعتقدون بأن المال هو كل شيء ، يعملون من أجله أي شيء

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
سهل أن نصوّت على قرار .. صعب أن نعمل لتنفيذ القرار

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
لو تحدث الناس فيما يعرفونه فقط .. لساد الهدوء أماكن كثيرة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
إخوان السوء كالنار يحـرق بعـضـهم بـعـضاً

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
بعـض الـنـاس عظمـاء لأن المحيطين بـهـم صـغـار

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
ليس الفخـر في أن تقهر قـوياً ، بل أن تنصـف ضـعيـفاً

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
أحياناً يقول الأطفال كلمات لا تعجبنا .. نحن نطقنا بها أمامهم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
أن تمنعه من السقـوط أفـضل من مساعدته بـعد السقوط

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
الذين ولدوا في العواصف ، لا يخافون هبوب الرياح

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
لن يسعدك الحظ إلا إذا تعاونت معه

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
عندما تطرق الفرصة الباب فإن البعض يشكو الضوضاء

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
أسـعـد القلوب .. التي تنبض للآخرين

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
عندما تعاون إنساناً على صعـود الجبل تقترب معه من القمة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
العفو يشفي أفضل من العقاب .. أحياناً

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
من الذكاء أن تكون غبيّاً في بعض المواقف
(سلفنا الصالح يسمونه التغافل، لا أن تكون غبياً )
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## شيرين عابدين

جزاك الله خيرا !
الحكمة الأولى جميلة جدا !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

واياك أختي ... نعم الأولى جميلة وفي وقتها 
الله المستعان

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إليكم 25 استخدام لمعجون الأسنان 
*معجون  الأسنان هو المستحضر الأساسي لتنظيف وتحسين مظهر الأسنان وكذلك الحفاظ على  صحتها. هناك عدة إستخدامات أخرى . اليكم 25 استخدام لمعجون الاسنان: *  *



*
*1.      لإزالة البقع على الثياب: لإزالة جميع أنواع البقع عن الثياب كالحبر أو أحمر الشفاه ضع القليل من معجون الأسنان على البقعة وفركها ومن ثم غسلها.* 
**  *2.     لإزاله الخدوش عن اقراص الCD و الDVD:إذا توقفت الشاشة عن العمل يمكن إخراج الCD وضع معجون الأسنان مكان الخدوش وفركها ومن ثم تنظيفها.*  **  *3.     لتنظيف خاتم الألماس:  وضع القليل من معجون الأسنان على فرشاة الأسنان فيجب ان يكون الخاتم رطب  ثم فرك بلطف وبعد ذلك غسله وسوف تحصلين على خاتم متلألأ ويلمع من جديد.*  **  *4.      تنظيف الفضة: يمكن إستخدامه في تلميع أي نوع من أنواع الفضة فتحصل على لمعان وتألق.*  **  *5.      لمعالجة الحروق: وضع القليل من معجون الأسنان مكان الحرق وسوف يخفف من حدة الحرق ويخفف الألم.*  
*6.     لإزالة التلوين عن الحيطان المطلية: فرك البقع بمعجون الأسنان وقطعة مبللة بالماء وبعد ذلك يمسح الحائط بالماء.*  **  *7.      لأزالة البقع عن السجاد: وضع معجون الأسنان على مكان البقع فركها ثم غسلها وتركها لتجف من الماء.*  **  *8.     يخفف من لدغات الحشرات: وضع المعجون على مكان اللدغ فسوف تشعر بالهدوء وعدم الحكة مثل لدغات البعوض والنمل والبرغوث .*  **  *9.    لإبقاء قوس أو بكلة الشعر على رأس الأطفال الرضع البنات: إذا لم يكن لدى الطفل شعر على رأسه فيمكن وضع معجون الأسنان ووضع القوس وبعد إزالة القوس يمكنك فقط بغسل مكان المعجون وسوف ينظف.*  **  *10.  لتنظيف الأظافر:  فالأسنان والأظافر مصنعوعين من نفس المادة، فلتنظيف الأظافر وضع المعجون  على الفرشاة ويجب ترطيب الأظافر والفرك بلطف سوف تحصل على اظافر أكثر لمعاً  وتألقاً.*  **  *11.لتنظيف الأحذية: وضع المعجون على فرشاة مبللة وفرك الحذاء المطاطي أو الرياضي فقط.*  **  *12.  لوضع الملصقات:   يمكن إستخدام معجون الأسنان لوضع الملصقات دون تشويه أو تخريب الجدار ومع  ذلك تجنب إستخدامه لهواة جمع الملصقات لأنه يمكن إتلاف الحبر على مر الزمن.*  *
*  *13.  لإغلاق الفتحات والثقوب بشكل مؤقت: يمكن إستخدامها قبل الإنتقال إلى الشقة الجديدة.*  **  *14. تنظيف الحمام: إستخدامه بتنظيف أبواب الإستحمام والحلقات حول حوض الحمام. فهو يحتوي على مواد قوية تحدث تآكلاً ولهذا فهو ينظف جيداً.*  **  *15.لتنظيف زجاج الضواء الأمامية للسيارة: وضع معجون الأسنان على الزجاج وفركه جيدا لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يغسل بالماء*  **  *16.  لتنظيف سيارات الجديدة والمعروضة:  الأشخاص الهواة الذين يقومون بجمع وبناء نموذج للسيارات والروبوتات  فيمكن  بالتأكيد إستخدام معجو الأسنان لجعلها جميلة وبراقة ولماعة.*  **  *17.لإزالة الخدوش عن زجاج الساعات: وضع قليل من المعجون على الزجاج ومسحها بالمحارم.*  **  *18.  لعلاج حب الشباب: يجب أن تكون حذر في إستخدامها ويجب إستخدامها مرة واحدة في الأسبوع بوضع كمية قليلة جداً على الحبة قبل النوم وسوف تجف.*  **  *19.  منع الضباب عن نظارات السباحة: إمسحها بمعجون الأسنان وغسلها .*  **  *20. لتنظيف مفاتيح البيانو:  وضع معجون الأسنان على قطعة قماش ناعمة وفركها فسوق تعود تنظيفة وبيضاء.*  **  *21.  لإزالة الرائحة الكريهة عن الأيدي:  غسل اليدين مع قليل من المعجون وسوف تزيل كل الروائح مثل رائحة البصل وغيرها من الروائح الكريهة.*  **  *22.  إزالة الخدوش عن الأواني الزجاجية:  تليمعها وفركها بمعجون الأسنان ثم غسلها وسوف تعود براقة اكثر من قبل.*  **  *23. لإزالة الروائح الكريهة من زجاجات الأطفال:  فرك الزجاجة بمعجون الأسنان وفرشاة الخاصة بالزجاجة فسوف تزال أي رائحة.*  **  *24.تنظيف المكواة:   نظراً لأن معجون الأسنان يحتوي على مادة قوية فيمكننا إستخدامه في تنظيف  المكواة بوضع معجون الأسنان على أسفل المكواة البارد ومن ثم مسحها بقطعة  قماش وتنظيفها.*  **  *25.  لإزالة علامات المياه عن المفروشات:  للتخلص من العلامات المائية الناتجة عن وضع كوب من الماء أو اي شيء آخر،  وضع قليل من معجون الأسنان على الخشب وفركها بقطعة قماش ناعمة*  *
*  *
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

من أقوال الامام علي

ماجاع فقير الا بما منع به غني.
أشد الذنوب ما استخف به صاحبه.
لا تستح من اعطاء القليل، فان الحرمان أقل منه.
لسان العاقل وراء قلبه، وقلب الأحمق وراءلسانه.
يوم العدل على الظالم أشد من يوم الجورِ على المظلوم.
الحكمة ضالةالمؤمن، فخذ الحكمة ولو من أهل النفاق.
العامل بالظلم، والمعين عليه، والراضي به: شركاء ثلاثة.
ان هذه القلوب تمل كما تمل الأبدان فابتغوا لها طرائف الحكمة.
لا خير في الصمت عن الحكم، كما أنه لا خير في الْقول بالجهل.

اياكم و محقرات الذنوب فان الصعير منها يدعوا الي الكبير ....... و قيل منالعود ثقلت ظهور الحطابين ...... ومن الهفوة الي الهفوة كثرت ذنوب الخطائين.


" الأحمق يظن نفسه حكيمًا , بينما الحكيم يعلم بأنه جاهل "

-ويليام شكسبير -

" التخيل أهم من المعرفة "
-آلبرت آينشتاين -


هيلين كيلر (1880 - 1968) أديبة ومحاضرة وناشطة مريكية وهي إحدى رموز الإرادة الإنسانية، حيث إنها كانت فاقدة السمع والبصر، واستطاعت أن تتغلب على إعاقتها وتم تلقيب هيلين كيلر بمعجزة الإنسانية لما قاومته من إعاقتها حيث أن مقاومة تلك الظروف كانت بمثابة معجزة.

الحياة اما أن تكون مغامرة جرئيه، أو لا شيء.
أبقي وجهك في اتجاه الشمس ولن ترى الظلال.
نستطيع أن نفعل أي شئ لو التصقنا به لوقت كافي.
أفضل طريق للخروج من شئ يكون من خلال الشيء.
لا يجب أن نزحف عندما نشعر بشيء يدفعنا للطيران.
ما يكون بدعة في عصر ما يصبح مألوفاً في العصر الذي يليه.
لا يوجد ملك لم يكن من أجداده عبد، ولا يوجد عبد ليس بين أجداده ملك.
من يشعر برغبة لا تقاوم فى الانطلاق، لا يستطيع أبداً أن يرضى بالزحف .
كما أن الأنانية وحب الذات تشوش على العقل، فان الحب و متعته يجعل الخيال حاداً.
العلم توصل لعلاج معظم الشرور، ولكنه فشل في علاج أسوأ هذه الشرور ألا وهو اللامبالاة تجاه النفس البشرية.

الحياة هي مغامرة ذات مخاطر أو هي لا شيء على الإطلاق.

من أقوال نيتشه
لا تمشي في طريق من طرق الحياة الا ومعك سؤط عزيمتك ؤارادتك لتلهب به كل عقبة تتعرض طريقتك



من أقوال ارنست هيجل

الحسد اغبي الرذائل اطلاقا فانه لا يعود علي صاحبه بأية فائدة

من أقوال ايرل اوف روشستر الحسد عاطفة مفعمة بالجبن و العار بحيث لا يجرؤ انسان علي الاعتراف بها



وما من يد الا يد الله فوقها وما من ظالم الي سيبلي بأظلم

من أقوال علي الجارم

الشجاع من يخلق من اليأس امل لان الياس فيه طعم الموت و لان الشجاعة معني الحياة علي الجارم

من أقوال شيشرون

بعض الوقت لاصدقائك بعض الوقت لاهلك بعض الهدوء لنفسك و بعد ذلك لا تخف علي مستقبلك

من أقوال ايميل كريه

اذا ملكت عادة تريد ان تتخلص منها فلا تلق بها من النافذة و لكن اهبط معها السلم درجة درجة .
الحرية هي القدرة علي الاختيار.


من أقوال سقراط.


لا راحة لمن تعجل الراحة بكسله.
الحزم انتهاز الفرصة عند القدرة.
الحياة من دون ابتلاء لا تستحق العيش.
حاذرعمل الشر أكثر مما تحاذر العذاب بسببه.

خلق الله لنا أذنين ولساناً واحداً .. لنسمع أكثر مما نقول !
من صح فكره أتاه الالهام، ومن دام اجتهاده أتاه التوفيق.
ليس من من الضروري أن يكون كلامي مقبول ، من الضروري ان يكون صادقاً.
قلة الدين و قلة الأدب وقلة الندامة عند الخطأ وقلة قبول العتاب أمراض لا دواء لها
أمر الآلام عند الناس أن يكون عندهم معرفة غزيرة ولكنهم لا يتصرفون


من أقوال مالكوم أكس

...[*]ثمن الحرية هو الموت.[*]اذا لم تقف لشيء ستقع لأي شيء
.[*]المستقبل ينتمي الى هؤلاء الذين يعدّون له اليوم.[*]نريد الحرية ، العدل ، المساواة بأي طريقة كانت
.[*]أنا لا أرى أي حلم أمريكي، أنا أرى كابوسا أمريكيا
.[*]لا تستطيع فصل السلام عن الحرية، فلا يمكن لأحد أن ينعم بالسلام مالم يكن حراً.[*]كن مسالماً و مهذباً أطع القانون و احترم الجميع و اذا ما قام أحد بلمسك أرسله الى المقبره
.[*]على الوطنية أن لا تعمي أعيوننا من رؤية الحقيقة ، فالخطأ خطأ بغض النظر عن من صنعه أو فعله
.[*]لو اضطررت للتوسل إلى رجل آخر من أجل حريتك فأنت لن تنالها أبداً، الحرية شيء يجب أن تنالهاأنت بنفسك
.[*]لقد تعلمت باكراً أن الحق لا يعطى لمن يسكت عنه، وأن على المرء أن يحدث بعض الضجيج حتى يحصل على ما يريد.


من أقوال نيلسون مانديلا.

اننا نقتل أنفسنا عندما نضيّق خياراتنا في الحياة.[*]التسامح الحق لا يستلزم نسيان الماضي بالكامل.[*]العظمة في هذه الحياة ليست في التعثر ولكن في القيام بعد كل مرة نتعثر فيها.[*]لا يوجد شيء مثل العودة إلى المكان…الذي يبقى بدون تغيير لتجد فيه ما عدلته بنفسك.[*]ان الانسان الحر كلما صعد جبلاً عظيماً وجد من ورائه جبالاً أخرى يصعدها
.[*]الحرية لا يمكن أن تعطى على جرعات، فالمرء إما أن يكون حراً أو لا يكون حراً.[*]الجبناء يموتون مرات عديدة قبل موتهم ، والشجاع لا يذوق الموت إلا مرة واحدة.[*]أما جسم الإنسان فيتكيف مع أي ظروف قاسية, كما أن المعتقدات الراسخة هي سر البقاء في ظروف الحرمان.[*]إني أتجول بين عالمين ، أحدهما ميت والآخر عاجز أن يولد …وليس هناك مكان حتى الآن أريح عليه رأسي
.[*]إذا خرجت من السجن في نفس الظروف التي اعتقلت فيها فإنني سأقوم بنفس الممارسات التي سجنت من أجلها.

*
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ورود واشجار رائعة      من النايلون*


 *   
*
 *  
*


  *   * 




 *   
*
 


 *   
*


 *   
*


 *   
*


 *   
*


 *   
*


 *   
*


 *    
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*رسالة السلامة* احتفظ بكيس من الدقيق في الثلاجة
*
* *نسأل الله العافية والسلامة**للجميع*

*قبل مدة كنت أقوم بسلق بعض الذرة ووضعت الشوكة في الماء لكي أتأكد من نضج الذرة،*
*لكنني أخطأت فأدخلت يدي في الماء المغلي....*
*دخل صديق لي البيت**(وقد كان**جنديا في فيتنام)  وأنا أصرخ فسألني إن كان يوجد لي دقيق...*
*أخرجت كيس الدقيق فوضع يدي فيه*

*طلب مني أن أبقي يدي في كيس الدقيق لمدة 10 دقائق وهو ما فعلته.*
*قال لي أنه حدث في فيتنام أنه كان هناك رجل  يحترق بالنار*
*وخلال الفزع الذي اجتاح الجميع قاموا بسكب كيس من الدقيق على الرجل لكي يطفئوا الحريق*
*والذي حدث أنه لم ينطفئ الحريق فقط* 
*ولكن الرجل لم يعاني من أية بثور جراء الحريق!!!*

*وضعت يدي في كيس الدقيق لمدة عشر دقائق ولم أعاني من أي احمرار أو بثور أو أي ألم إطلاقاً*

*الآن أنا أحتفظ بكيس من الدقيق في الثلاجة*
**الدقيق البارد أفضل من الدقيق الذي يكون بنفس درجة حرارة الغرفة.*
*في كل مرة أتعرض فيها لحرق فإني أستعمل الدقيق*

*ولم أعاني أبدا ولا لمرة واحدة من احمرار أو أثر أو بثور!*
*حرقت لساني مرة فوضعت الدقيق عليه لمدة 10 دقائق...*
*ذهب الألم واختفى الحرق**!!! جرب هذه الطريقة*


*احتفظ بكيس من الدقيق في ثلاجتك وسوف تكون سعيدا بذلك!* *على فكرة لا**تغسل الحرق بالماء البارد فقط ضعه مباشرة في كيس الدقيق لمدة 10 دقائق.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

أصعب اللغات ، وأسهلها

----------


## شيرين عابدين

عجبت 
 عجبت لمن بلى بالضر  كيف يغفل عن ان يقول: (أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ ) فإن الله تعالى يقول في أثرها (فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِن ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُم مَّعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً مِّنْ عِندِنَا وَذِكْرَى لِلْعَابِدِينَ ) وهو سبحانه أصدق القائلين وأوفى الواعدين 
 ******************************  ** 
 وعجبت لمن بلي بالغم  كيف يغفل عن ان يقول: (   لاّ إِلَهَ إِلاّ أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظّالِمِينَ) فإن الله يقول في أثرها (  فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) وهو سبحانه أصدق القائلين وأوفى الواعدين. 
 ******************************  ** 
 وعجبت لمن تعسرت عليه أموره كيف يغفل عن تقوى الله  وهو سبحانه القائل (وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا) وهو سبحانه اصدق القائلين وأوفى الواعدين. 
 ******************************  ** 
 عجبت لمن بلى بالذنوب و من بلي بنقص في الاموال و عجز عن الانجاب كيف يغفل عن  الإستغفار والله عز وجل يقول (فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَاراً) وهو سبحانه أصدق القائلين وأوفى الواعدين. 
 ******************************  ** 
 عجبت لمن أنعم الله عليه بنعمة خاف زوالها كيف يذهل عنه أن يقول: (وَلَوْلَا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاء اللَّهُ لَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ) 
 ******************************  ** 
 وعجبت لمن خاف شيئاً كيف يذهل عنه أن يقول: (وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ) والله تعالى يقول بعدها (فَانقَلَبُواْ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> عجبت 
>  عجبت لمن بلى بالضر  كيف يغفل عن ان يقول: (أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ ) فإن الله تعالى يقول في أثرها (فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِن ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُم مَّعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً مِّنْ عِندِنَا وَذِكْرَى لِلْعَابِدِينَ ) وهو سبحانه أصدق القائلين وأوفى الواعدين 
>  ******************************  ** 
>  وعجبت لمن بلي بالغم  كيف يغفل عن ان يقول: (   لاّ إِلَهَ إِلاّ أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظّالِمِينَ) فإن الله يقول في أثرها (  فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) وهو سبحانه أصدق القائلين وأوفى الواعدين. 
>  ******************************  ** 
>  وعجبت لمن تعسرت عليه أموره كيف يغفل عن تقوى الله  وهو سبحانه القائل (وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا) وهو سبحانه اصدق القائلين وأوفى الواعدين. 
>  ******************************  ** 
>  عجبت لمن بلى بالذنوب و من بلي بنقص في الاموال و عجز عن الانجاب كيف يغفل عن  الإستغفار والله عز وجل يقول (فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَاراً) وهو سبحانه أصدق القائلين وأوفى الواعدين. 
>  ******************************  ** 
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً أختي أمة الوهاب ونفع بك وبارك الله لك في علمك ووقتك وجهدك وأهلك

----------


## شيرين عابدين

طريقه الحفاظ على الراتب
 
 

أسهل طريقه للحفاظ على الراتب من يوم 1 إلى يوم 30 آخر الشهر --- مجربة --- أرجو منك أن تكمل القراءة حتى النهاية: 
 

هناك عمل بسيط إذا قمت به أضمن لك حياة أفضل بإذن الله ... وبركة في دنياك وفوز في آخرتك . وكرت الضمان ستجده في آخر هذا المقال ( خلفان) موظف براتب شهري 400 ريال، يعاني من مشاكل مالية وديون، يقول : كنت أعتقد أني سأعيش على هذا الحال إلى أن أموت وأن حالي لن يتغير.. وأكثر ما ‏أخافه أن أموت وعلي هذه الديون التي كل فترة تزداد والمفروض أنها تنقص ... فهذه ‏متطلبات الحياة والزواج ... على الرغم أني مرتاح مع زوجتي وتقدر ظروفي إلا أن تلك الديون تنغص عيشنا ....، وفي يوم من الأيام ذهبت كالعادة إلى الاستراحة ' ‏شباب مثل حالي وأردى ' فعندما تسمع مصيبة غيرك تهون عليك مصيبتك... وكان في ‏ذلك اليوم أحد الأصدقاء الذين أحترم رأيهم، فشكوت له ما أنا فيه ونصحني بتخصيص ‏مبلغ من راتبي للصدقة، قلت له : 'أنا لاقي آكل عشان أتصدق! '، ولما رجعت البيت ‏قلت لزوجتي هذه السالفة، قالت: جرب يمكن يفتحها الله علينا. قلت إذن سأخصص 30 ريال من الراتب للصدقة ... والله بعد التخصيص لاحظت تغير في حياتي 'النفسية زانت ، ماتشكي 'صرت متفائل مبسوط رغم الديون وبعد شهرين نظمت حياتي، راتبي جزأته ووجدت فيه بركة ما وجدتها قبل ... حتى أني من قوة التنظيم عرفت متى ‏ستنتهي ديوني بفضل الله..، و بعد فترة عمل أحد أقاربي مساهمة عقارية وأصبحت ‏أجلب له مساهمين وآخذ السعي وكلما ذهبت لمساهم دلني على الآخر.... والحمد لله أحسست أن ديوني ستزول قريبا ... وأي مبلغ أحصل عليه من السعي يكون جزء منه ‏للصدقة. والله إن الصدقة ما يعرفها إلا اللي جربها.. تصدق واصبر فسترى الخير والبركة بإذن الله . ( ‏أبو سارة ) مهندس ميكانيكي حصل على وظيفة بمرتب شهري 900 ريال.. ولكن أبو ‏سارة رغم أن راتبه عالي ولديه بيت ملك لاحظ أن الراتب يذهب بسرعة ولا يعلم ‏كيف، يقول : ' سبحان الله والله لا أدري أين يذهب هذا الراتب ... وكل شهر أقول ‏الآن سأبدأ التوفير وأكتشف أنه يذهب ' يطير ' ... إلى أن نصحني أحد الأصدقاء بتخصيص مبلغ بسيط من راتبي للصدقة، وبالفعل خصصت مبلغ 50 ريال من الراتب ‏للصدقة... والله من أول شهر بقي 200 ريال بالرغم أن الفواتير والمصاريف نفسها ‏لم تتغير .... الصراحة فرحت كثيرا وقلت سأزيد التخصيص من 50 إلى 90 ريال وبعد ‏مضي خمسة أشهر أتاني خبر بأنه سوف يتم زيادة راتبي والحمد لله هذا فضل من ربي ‏عاجز عن شكره.. فبفضل الله ثم الصدقة ألاحظ البركة في مالي وأهلي وجميع أموري ... جربوا، فستجدون ما أقول لكم وأكثر. 
ملاحظة:
1. عندما تقنع أحد بتخصيص مبلغ من راتبه فسيأتيك مثل أجرهم لا ينقص منه شيء، فقد تموت وهناك من يتصدق بسببك.
2.إذا أرسلت مثل هذه الرسالة فقرر أحدهم أن يداوم على الصدقة فلك مثل أجره لا ينقص من أجره شيء بإذن الله .
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

يدعو لسارقي بيته 



 


فوجئ موظف بالسعودية بسرقة سيارته وبعد يومين فوجئ بالصوص وقد أعادوها

 سليمة ونظيفه ووضعوا على مقودها رسالة أعتذار وأسف مرفقة بتذاكرعمرة مجانية  



له ولأسرته, وطلبوا منه خلال الرسالة السماح والدعاء لهم,معللين سرقتهم للسيارة بظروفهم الصعبة والتى تجاوزوها بسلام .  



ونفد المجنى عليه مطالب اللصوص وادى العمرة برفقة عائلته  



ولكن لدى العودة الى المنزل أكتشف سرقة محتوياته الثمينة .وانه كان ضحية لخدعة ذكية وطريقة جديدة ابتكرها اللصوص لإخلاء المنازل التى يرغبون سرقتها  



وقال الموظف خلال بلاغة للشرطة انه خدع بالرسالة ,  



*مشيرا إلى انه كان يدعوا للصوص بالحرم الشريف فى الوقت الذى كانو ينهبون منزله*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك أخيتي
لكن أعتقد أن راتب أبو سارة 9000 آلاف ريال وليس 900 ريال
بوركتِ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> طريقه الحفاظ على الراتب
>  
>  
> 
> أسهل طريقه للحفاظ على الراتب من يوم 1 إلى يوم 30 آخر الشهر --- مجربة --- أرجو منك أن تكمل القراءة حتى النهاية: 
>  
> 
> هناك عمل بسيط إذا قمت به أضمن لك حياة أفضل بإذن الله ... وبركة في دنياك وفوز في آخرتك . وكرت الضمان ستجده في آخر هذا المقال ( خلفان) موظف براتب شهري 400 ريال، يعاني من مشاكل مالية وديون، يقول : كنت أعتقد أني سأعيش على هذا الحال إلى أن أموت وأن حالي لن يتغير.. وأكثر ما ‏أخافه أن أموت وعلي هذه الديون التي كل فترة تزداد والمفروض أنها تنقص ... فهذه ‏متطلبات الحياة والزواج ... على الرغم أني مرتاح مع زوجتي وتقدر ظروفي إلا أن تلك الديون تنغص عيشنا ....، وفي يوم من الأيام ذهبت كالعادة إلى الاستراحة ' ‏شباب مثل حالي وأردى ' فعندما تسمع مصيبة غيرك تهون عليك مصيبتك... وكان في ‏ذلك اليوم أحد الأصدقاء الذين أحترم رأيهم، فشكوت له ما أنا فيه ونصحني بتخصيص ‏مبلغ من راتبي للصدقة، قلت له : 'أنا لاقي آكل عشان أتصدق! '، ولما رجعت البيت ‏قلت لزوجتي هذه السالفة، قالت: جرب يمكن يفتحها الله علينا. قلت إذن سأخصص 30 ريال من الراتب للصدقة ... والله بعد التخصيص لاحظت تغير في حياتي 'النفسية زانت ، ماتشكي 'صرت متفائل مبسوط رغم الديون وبعد شهرين نظمت حياتي، راتبي جزأته ووجدت فيه بركة ما وجدتها قبل ... حتى أني من قوة التنظيم عرفت متى ‏ستنتهي ديوني بفضل الله..، و بعد فترة عمل أحد أقاربي مساهمة عقارية وأصبحت ‏أجلب له مساهمين وآخذ السعي وكلما ذهبت لمساهم دلني على الآخر.... والحمد لله أحسست أن ديوني ستزول قريبا ... وأي مبلغ أحصل عليه من السعي يكون جزء منه ‏للصدقة. والله إن الصدقة ما يعرفها إلا اللي جربها.. تصدق واصبر فسترى الخير والبركة بإذن الله . ( ‏أبو سارة ) مهندس ميكانيكي حصل على وظيفة بمرتب شهري 900 ريال.. ولكن أبو ‏سارة رغم أن راتبه عالي ولديه بيت ملك لاحظ أن الراتب يذهب بسرعة ولا يعلم ‏كيف، يقول : ' سبحان الله والله لا أدري أين يذهب هذا الراتب ... وكل شهر أقول ‏الآن سأبدأ التوفير وأكتشف أنه يذهب ' يطير ' ... إلى أن نصحني أحد الأصدقاء بتخصيص مبلغ بسيط من راتبي للصدقة، وبالفعل خصصت مبلغ 50 ريال من الراتب ‏للصدقة... والله من أول شهر بقي 200 ريال بالرغم أن الفواتير والمصاريف نفسها ‏لم تتغير .... الصراحة فرحت كثيرا وقلت سأزيد التخصيص من 50 إلى 90 ريال وبعد ‏مضي خمسة أشهر أتاني خبر بأنه سوف يتم زيادة راتبي والحمد لله هذا فضل من ربي ‏عاجز عن شكره.. فبفضل الله ثم الصدقة ألاحظ البركة في مالي وأهلي وجميع أموري ... جربوا، فستجدون ما أقول لكم وأكثر. 
> ملاحظة:
> ...


سبحان الله والحمد لله
بارك الله فيك

----------


## شيرين عابدين

"جوجل" تفتح شبكتها الاجتماعية الجديدة للمستخدمين

واشنطن: أعلنت "جوجل" أنها قد فتحت باب الاشتراك في شبكتها التفاعلية الاجتماعية الجديدة "جوجل بلس" للجميع، وذلك بعد أن أخضعتها لاختبارات بأيدي عدد محدود من المشتركين دامت شهرين ونصف.

وكانت "جوجل" قد دعت عدداً محدوداً من الصحفيين والعاملين في المجال التكنولوجي لاختبار الخدمة الجديدة، ولكن يبدو أن دعوة هؤلاء بدعوة لعدد غير محدود من أصدقائهم - ودعوة هؤلاء بدورهم لأصدقائهم - قد أدى إلى ارتفاع عدد المستخدمين الى عشرات الملايين حتى قبل الاطلاق الرسمي للشبكة.

وقد أثنى النقاد على "جوجل بلس" لعدد من الابتكارات التي جاء بها بما في ذلك قدرته على إدارة المحادثات المصورة التي يشترك فيها العديد من المشتركين من خلال "الملتقيات" التي ينضمون اليها، طبقاً لما ورد بموقع الـ"بي بي سي".

وكانت "جوجل" قد أعلنت بعد أسبوعين فقط من الإطلاق المحدود للشبكة الجديدة، أن عدد مستخدميها قد بلغ عشرة ملايين، ورغم أنها لم تصدر أي احصاءات باعداد المستخدمين منذ ذلك الحين، قدرت مؤسسة كومسكور المتخصصة بتحليل استخدام الإنترنت أن عدد المشتركين في "جوجل بلس" بلغ بنهاية الشهر الأول من إطلاقه قد تجاوز 25 مليون.

وقد أضافت "جوجل" عدداً من الميزات الجديدة للشبكة قبيل اطلاقها العام، بما في ذلك خدمة تمكن مستخدمي الهواتف النقالة العاملة بنظام "إندرويد" من اجراء مكالمات مصورة يشترك فيها أكثر من مستخدمين أثنين في آن واحد.

كما سيتمكن المشتركون من إطلاع الذين يكلمونهم هاتفيا على محتويات شاشات الكمبيوتر التي يستخدمونها.

وتعتبر القدرة على إدماج محرك "جوجل" للبحث في "جوجل بلس" ميزة مهمة أخرى ستتيح للمشتركين البحث عن المعلومات الموجودة في شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي الأخرى علاوة على تلك الموجودة في الإنترنت بوجه عام.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*إلى كل الرائعين الذين تتأخر أمانيهم‎*


شتم رجل أحد الصالحين.. فالتفت الصالح إلى الرجل وقال له: هي صحيفتك فاملأها بما شئت..


إذا قدت سيارتك وآذاك إنسان فلا تنزعج..واستخدم القاعدةالمكتوبة على المرآةالجانبية: "الأجسام التي تراها هي أصغر مما تبدو عليه في الواقع"


 لا تخجل من أخطائك** فأنت مصنف من ضمن البشر..
... ولكن اخجل إذا كررتها** وادعيت أنها من فعل القدر..


عندما تنمو أظفارنا..نقوم بقص الأظافر.. ولانقطع أصابعنا..!
وكذلك عندما تزيد مشاكلنا بالأسرة..يجب أن نقطع المشاكل.. لا أن نقطع علاقاتنا


لوضربت طفلا ضربة خفيفة وأنت "توبخه" لبكى..ولوضربته ضربةأقوى وأنت "تمازحه" لضحك..لأن 
*الألم النفسي أشد إيذاء من الألم الجسدي..الكلمة تجرح
*

من شجرة واحدة يمكنك أن تصنع مليون عود كبريت..ويمكن لعود كبريت واحد أن يحرق مليون شجرة..
*"لاتدع موقف غضب واحد يحرق صورتك أمام كل الناس"
*
انتبه! 
إن الذي يمدحك بما ليس فيك وهو راض عنك.. سيذمك بما ليس فيك عندما يسخط عليك..

حاول أحد الموظفين إيهام من حوله أنه شخص مهم..فلما طرق رجل عليه الباب سارع الموظف إلى حمل سماعة الهاتف متظاهرا بأنه يكلم شخصا مهما..فلما دخل الرجل قال له الموظف:"تفضل اجلس ولكن انتظرني لحظة فأنا أحاول حل بعض المشاكل.." وبدأ يتظاهر بأنه يتكلم بالهاتف لمدة دقائق..ثم أغلق السماعة وقال للرجل: تفضل ماهوسبب زيارتك؟
فقال الرجل: "جئت لإصلاح الهاتف يا أستاذ"!!
*فلنقبل أنفسنا كما نحن..فإن الناس تكره المتصنع..
*

أحس رجل بأن عاملا فقيرا يمشي خلفه..فقال الرجل في نفسه: "هؤلاء الشحاذيين دائما يلاحقوننا ليطلبوا مزيدا من المال..!"
فقال العامل الفقير للرجل: عفوا ياسيدي..محفظتك سقطت منك..
*"فلنحسن الظن بالآخرين"
*

نحن نعلم أن للطاولة أرجل ولكننا نتقبل أنها لا تسير..
نحن نعلم أن للقلم ريشة ولكننا نتفهم أنه لا يطير..
نحن نعلم أن للساعة عقارب ولكننا متأكدون أنها لا تلسع..
نحن نعلم أن للباب يدا ولكننا لا نريد منه أن يصافحنا..
"ونحن نعلم أن كثيرا ممن حولنا لهم قلوب ولكنهم لا يشعرون بنا.. فلنتقبل ذلك.. أهم شي أن الله معنا..

 {{ إضاءه }}

... أراد إخوة سيدنا يوسف أن يقتلوه ( فلم يمت ) !! 

ثم أرادوا أن يمحى أثره ( فارتفع شأنه ) !! 
ثم بيع ليكون مملوكا ( فأصبح ملكا ) !! 
ثم أرادوا أن يمحو محبته من قلب أبيه ( فإزدادت ) !! 

*( فلا تقلق من تدابير البشر
فإرادة الله فوق إرادة الكل )*

عندما كان يُوسف في السجن ،
كان يوسف الأحسن بشهادتهم
" إنا نراك مِن المُحسنين " ..
لكن الله أخرجَهم قبله !!
وظلّ هو - رغم كل مميزاته - 
بعدهم في السجن بضعَ سنين !!
( الأول خرج ليُصبح  خادماً ) ،
( والثاني خرج ليقتل ) ،
( ويوسف انتظر كثيراً ) !!
لكنه .. خرج ليصبح " عزيز مصر " ، 
ليلاقي والديه ، وليفرح حد الاكتفاء .. 

إلى كل أحلامنا المتأخرة :
*"* *تزيني أكثر ، فإن لكِ فأل يوسف "

*إلى كل الرائعين الذين تتأخر أمانيهم 
عن كل من يحيط بهم بضع سنين ،
لا بأس ..
دائماً ما يبقى إعلان المركز الأول ..
لأخر الحفل !! 
إذا سبقك من هم معك ، 
فأعرف أن ما ستحصل عليه ..
أكبر مما تتصور ? !!

تأكد أن الله لا ينسى ..
وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين

("( فكن منهم )")

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

نحن نعلم أن للطاولة أرجل ولكننا نتقبل أنها لا تسير..
نحن نعلم أن للقلم ريشة ولكننا نتفهم أنه لا يطير..
نحن نعلم أن للساعة عقارب ولكننا متأكدون أنها لا تلسع..
نحن نعلم أن للباب يدا ولكننا لا نريد منه أن يصافحنا..
"ونحن نعلم أن كثيرا ممن حولنا لهم قلوب ولكنهم لا يشعرون بنا.. فلنتقبل ذلك.. أهم شي أن الله معنا..


عندما كان يُوسف في السجن ،
كان يوسف الأحسن بشهادتهم
" إنا نراك مِن المُحسنين " ..
لكن الله أخرجَهم قبله !!
وظلّ هو - رغم كل مميزاته - 
بعدهم في السجن بضعَ سنين !!
( الأول خرج ليُصبح  خادماً ) ،
( والثاني خرج ليقتل ) ،
( ويوسف انتظر كثيراً ) !!
لكنه .. خرج ليصبح " عزيز مصر " ، 
ليلاقي والديه ، وليفرح حد الاكتفاء .. 

إلى كل أحلامنا المتأخرة :
*"* *تزيني أكثر ، فإن لكِ فأل يوسف "

جد رائع
بوركتِ
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

مرحبا بك أم البراء الفاضلة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الضغط النفسي .. دراسة مفيدة جداً ..!
الغني والفقير
أين الله

حمل المرفقات

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> مرحبا بك أم البراء الفاضلة !


الحقيقة توقيعك يأسرني من الناحية العاطفية 
لكن من الناحية الشرعية
لا
فالذي يقطعني أقطعه والعين بالعين

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> الحقيقة توقيعك يأسرني من الناحية العاطفية 
> لكن من الناحية الشرعية
> لا
> فالذي يقطعني أقطعه والعين بالعين


مرحبا بك دائما أم البراء الكريمة !

*يقول غاندي
عندما نرد الإساءة بالإساءة
فمتى ستنتهي الإساءة !*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> مرحبا بك دائما أم البراء الكريمة !
> 
> *يقول غاندي
> عندما نرد الإساءة بالإساءة
> فمتى ستنتهي الإساءة !*


كلام الرسول صلوات الله عليه أعلى
  أن الربيع عمته كسرت ثنية جارية ، فطلبوا إليها العفو فأبوا ، فعرضوا الأرش فأبوا ، فأتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبوا إلا القصاص ، فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقصاص  ، فقال أنس بن النضر : يا رسول الله ، أتكسر ثنية الربيع ؟ لا والذي بعثك  بالحق لا تكسر ثنيتها ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يا أنس ،  كتاب الله القصاص ) فرضي القوم فعفوا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن من عباد الله من لو أقسم على الله لأبره ) .  	  	الراوي: 	 	أنس بن مالك  	المحدث:   		البخاري	       -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4500
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]

العفو بعد التمكين من القصاص
مرحبا بك انت عزيزتي
رائع ما تنقلين

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> كلام الرسول صلوات الله عليه أعلى
>   أن الربيع عمته كسرت ثنية جارية ، فطلبوا إليها العفو فأبوا ، فعرضوا الأرش فأبوا ، فأتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبوا إلا القصاص ، فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقصاص  ، فقال أنس بن النضر : يا رسول الله ، أتكسر ثنية الربيع ؟ لا والذي بعثك  بالحق لا تكسر ثنيتها ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يا أنس ،  كتاب الله القصاص ) فرضي القوم فعفوا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن من عباد الله من لو أقسم على الله لأبره ) .            الراوي:          أنس بن مالك      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4500
> خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]
> 
> العفو بعد التمكين من القصاص
> مرحبا بك انت عزيزتي
> رائع ما تنقلين



أحسنت أم البراء الكريمة !
العفو عند المقدرة !
تسعدني مداخلاتك القيمة دائما ، كل عام وأنت بخير !

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وأنت بخير عزيزتي

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*(مقتطفات من بحور العلم للإمام علي بن أبي طالب* 


*يروى إن يهودياً اتى الإمام علي : وقال له أعطني عدداً تصح قسمته* 


*على الأعداد التسعة**1,2,3,4,5,6, 7,8,9**دون كسور ؟*


*فأجابه الإمام بسرعة* *قصوى : " أضرب** أسبوعك في شهرك ، ثم ما حصل لك* 


*في أيام سنتك ، تظفر في مطلوبك "*
*فضرب اليهودي (**7 ( أيام الأسبوع بأيام الشهر**الـ (30) فكان العدد 210*


*ثم ضرب ذلك بأيام السنة الـ (360) فكان الحاصل 75600 ... فوجد الإجابة عن سؤاله فأسلم ...*


*حيث إن العدد 75600 يقسم على كل الأعداد دون كسر !!!*



 *75600* *75600* *75600* *75600* *75600* *75600* *75600* *75600* *75600* *1* *2* *3* *4* *5* *6* *7* *8* *9* *المجموع* *75600* *37800* *25200* *18900* *15120* *12600* *10800* *9450* *8400* *وهذا العدد الوحيد في العالم كله الذي يقبل القسم على كل الأعداد دون كسور* !!! ************ ********* ********* ********* *********

**سأل كعب الأحبار الأمام علي  قائلاً : اخبرني يا أبا الحسن عمن لا أب له وعمن لاعشيرة له وعمن لاقبلة له ؟* *أجاب : أما من لا أب له فهو عيسى و أما من لا عشيرة له فهو أدم و أما من*  *لا قبلة له فهو البيت الحرام فهو قبلة ولا قبلة له .. .*  *وسأله أيضاً : أخبرني عن ثلاثة أشياء لم تركض في رحم , ولم تخرج من بدن ؟*  *قال : هي عصا موسى , وناقة ثمود , وكبش إبراهيم .. .*  *وسأله كذلك :اخبرني عن قبر سار بصاحبه ؟*  *فقال : ذلك يونس بن متي اذ سجنه في بطن الحوت .. .* *وسئُل : ما الصلاة التي إن فعلها أحد أستحق العقوبة عليها وإن لم يفعلها أستحق العقوبة أيضاً ؟* *قال : إنها صلاة** السكارى .. .*  *وسئُل عن أطهر بقعة في الأرض ولاتجوز الصلاة عليها ؟*  *فأجاب ا**: تلك ظهر الكعبة .. .*  *سئُل : لو سدَ على رجل باب بيت وترك فيه فمن أين كان يأتيه رزقه ؟*  *أجاب  : من حيث يأتيه أجله** . ..* *وأخيراً : سئُل  كيف يحاسب الله الخلق على كثرتهم ؟* *أجاب : كما** يرزقهم على كثرتهم . ..*  *وسأل كيف يحاسبهم ولا يرونه**؟*  *فقال : كما يرزقهم ولا يرونه ..**.*  ************* ********* ********* *******  *أراد الأمام علي  أن يصلي بالناس مرة وكان يقف خلفه يهودي ... فأراد اليهودي أن يسأل الإمام سؤالاً يعجز*  *عنة فيلهى عن أداء الصلاة بتفكيره بذلك السؤال ... فجاء إليه عليه السلام وقال له : يا علي سمعت رسول الله*  *يقول عنك أنت باب الحكمة لكثرة علمك وأريد أنا أن أسألك سؤالاً عجزت بالرد عليه ؟*  *فقال الإمام  : اسأل ...*  *قال اليهودي : أريد أن اسأل ما هي الحيوانات التي تبيض وما هي الحيوانات التي تلد ؟* *فقال الإمام علي  : الجواب سهل* *...*  *تعجب اليهودي ظناً منه أن الإمام سيلتهي في الصلاة وهو يتذكر الحيوانات التي تلد والحيوانات التي تبيض ؟*  *فقال  : كل حيوان له أذنان بارزتان يلد وكل حيوان ليس له أذنان بارزتان لا يلد .. .سبحان الله . ..*  *والعلم الحديث أثبت صحة ما قاله الإمام علي عليه السلام ... لكن الخلاف بين العلماء كان في الحوت هل له أذنان أم لا ؟ ...*  *والعلم**الحديث أثبت إن للحوت أذنان ... إذا فهو يلد ..*  ************* ********* ********* *******  *سُئل الإمام علي بن أبي طالب  : 

* *ما أعظم جنود الله ؟

قال : إني نظرت إلى الحديد فوجدته أعظم جنود الله ...* *ثم نظرت إلى النار فوجدتها تذيب الحديد فقلت* *النار أعظم جنود الله ...

ثم نظرت إلى الماء فوجدته يطفئ النار فقلت* *الماء أعظم جنود الله ...

ثم نظرت إلى السحاب فوجدته يحمل الماء فقلت* *السحاب* *أعظم جنود الله ....

ثم نظرت إلى الهواء وجدته يسوق السحاب فقلت* *الهواء* *أعظم جنود الله ....

ثم نظرت إلى الجبال فوجدتها تعترض الهواء فقلت* *الجبال* *أعظم جنود الله ....

ثم نظرت إلى الإنسان فوجدته يقف على الجبال* *وينحتها فقلت* *الإنسان* *أعظم جنود الله ...

ثم نظرت إلى ما يُقعد الأنسان فوجدته النوم فقلت* *النوم* *أعظم جنود الله ...

ثم وجدت أن ما يُذهب النوم فوجدته الهم والغم فقلت

الهم والغم* *أعظم جنود الله ...

ثم نظرت فوجدت أن الهم والغم محلهما القلب فقلت

القلب* *أعظم جنود الله ...

ووجدت هذا القلب لا يطمئن إلا بذكر الله
فقلت* *أعظم جنود الله* ... *ذكـــر الله

( الذين أمنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب )*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

قصَص قصيرِة جدا  !!

  [ 1 ] طِرق آلبآب فأجابته من خلف آلبآب : من آلطآرق . ،? سمع صوتهآ و مضىّ . . /* فهذا كل مآ يَريده - [♥]???? “ وفـاء “

[ 2 ] - كآن يضربهم و يهينهم هم ووآلدتهم . وفي آلنهاية هجرهم وآليوم بعد أن أقعده آلمرض : أصبح يأمرهم ببره مستدلـآ بقوله تعآلى " وبآلوآلدين آحسآنآ "? “ سوء تربية “

[ 3 ] - عَندمآ كآنت صغيره ، أرسلوهآ للخبآز فجراً نآدآها : أدخليّ ل...ترينيّ وأنآ أعجن . ./* ومن يومهآ ورائحة الخبز الطازج تثير فيها آلغثيآن - “خِسَّـة “ 

[ 4 ] - ثلاثون عآمًآ قضآهآ خائفاً من آلمَوت بمَرض خطير يصيبه ، يتحآشىّ تذوّق كل مآقيل عنه أنه مسرطن ، لكَنه مآت بحآدث سيآره ? “ قـــدر “

[ 5 ] قآل للقآضيّ : لمآذآ أسجن يومين بلـآ ذنبُ ? رد القآضي : زدتهآ آلآن شهرين .. قآل : لم ? رد : وأصَبحت سنتين ? فـ نصحه آلجنديّ بآلعودة بعَد أن يصَفو مِزاج القآضي .“ ظلـــم “ 

[ 6 ]ركَب سيآرته آلرسمية بعد شرائه عِقدًا لأبنته بربع مليون ، بينمآ كآن سآئقه يتحدث في آلجوال قآئلًا : يآولديّ تسلف مَن آلدكآن إلىّ أن يفرجهآ آللّه .“ لآا إنسسآنية

[ 7 ]رآه فآستقبلهَ بآبتسآمة و بترحَيب و حفآوة . /* ولمآ ذهبَ آلتفت إلىّ صَديقه وقآل : مَن آلذي أتىّ به إلىّ هنآ . ،? كمِ أكره رؤية هذآ آلرجَل . ،? “ نفـاق “

[ 8 ] - توسدت دمَعتهآ ونآمت ، آلتحفت أحزآنهآ آلمتشآبكه ولمَلمت أطرآف صورة محَطمة ولم يحترمهآ يَوماً ، فقط لأنهآ أمَرأة وهوِ ذكر يحَمل جينآت آلتفوِق .“ دنـاءة “

[ 9 ] - وجدِت أحمَر شفآهها مكَسور - [?] استشآطت غضبًا فضربَت آبنتها آلتيّ وجدِت يَديهآ ملطخة به ، خرِجت لتجدِ أنها رسمَت به قلباً على بآبهآ ، وكُتب بجآنبه : أحبك مآمآ - .“ براءة “

[ 10 ] ???- كَآن يَصرخ فيّ وجه إبنهَ . . /* ويطآلبه بآلسكَوت . ،? ليستكَمل قرآءة كَتآب ب عنوآن [ كَيف تمتلك قلبَ آبنك ] . . أّيهُما أثّر فيكَ صِدقاً

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
* 

*Coop’s Paints and Nationwide insurance company*


  *Alco cleaning products*


 *BBC World news service*

  *Nike: Run Through The Wall*

  *X-Ray Building*

   *Coca-Cola*

   Vodafone    Anando Milk – Superhuman Powers
  Zhangbei Fitness
 Inception movie    Lego Block
 Check The Gas   *Pepsi and Nescafe*

   *Siemens Mixer*


 Nike Football    Nike Sport
  Mini: Vending Machine
  
*IKEA*



 *Lego*

 
*Law & Order TV-Show*
 



* Electric Fan* 



 *Penline strong tape*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

البحث عن السعادة .. 
يحمل الرجلان المتكافئان في القوة الحمل الواحد،
فيشكو هذا ويتذمر؛ فكأنَّه حمل حملين،
ويضحك هذا ويغنِّي؛ فكأنَّه ما حمل شيئًا.


 
ويمرض الرجلان المتعادلان في الجسم المرض الواحد،
فيتشاءم هذا، ويخاف، ويتصور الموت،
فيكون مع المرض على نفسه؛ فلا ينجو منه،
ويصبر هذا ويتفاءل ويتخيل الصحة؛ فتسرع إليه،
ويسرع إليها. 
 
ويُحكم على الرجلين بالموت؛
فيجزع هذا، ويفزع؛ فيموت ألف مرة من قبل الممات،
ويملك ذلك أمره ويحكِّم فكره،
فإذا لم تُنجه من الموت حيلته لم يقتله قبل الموت وَهْمُه. 
 
وهذا (بسمارك) رجل الدم والحديد
وعبقري الحرب والسِّلْم،
لم يكن يصبر عن التدخين دقيقةً واحدة،
وكان لا يفتأ يوقد الدخينة من الدخينة نهاره كله
فإذا افتقدها خلَّ فكرُه، وساء تدبيره.
وكان يومًا في حرب، فنظر فلم يجد معه إلا دخينة واحدة،
لم يصل إلى غيرها، فأخَّرها إلى اللحظة التي يشتدُّ عليه
فيها الضيق ويعظم الهمُّ، وبقي أسبوعًا كاملًا من غير دخان،
صابرًا عنه أملًا بهذه الدخينة، فلمَّا رأى ذلك ترك التدخين،
وانصرف عنه؛ لأنه أبى أن تكون سعادته مرهونة
بلفافة تبغ واحدة.


وهذا العلامة المؤرخ الشيخ الخضري
أصيب في أواخر عمره بتَوَهُّمِ أن في أمعائه ثعبانًا،
فراجع الأطباء، وسأل الحكماء؛ 
فكانوا يدارون الضحك حياءً منه،
ويخبرونه أن الأمعاء قد يسكنها الدود، 
ولكن لا تقطنها الثعابين، فلا يصدق،
حتى وصل إلى طبيب حاذق بالطب، بصير بالنفسيات،
قد سَمِع بقصته، فسقاه مُسَهِّلًا وأدخله المستراح،
وكان وضع له ثعبانًا فلما رآه أشرق وجهه،
ونشط جسمه، وأحسَّ بالعافية، ونزل يقفز قفزًا،
وكان قد صعد متحاملًا على نفسه يلهث إعياءً، 
ويئنُّ ويتوجَّع، ولم يمرض بعد ذلك أبدًا.
ما شفِي الشيخ لأنَّ ثعبانًا كان في بطنه ونَزَل،
بل لأن ثعبانًا كان في رأسه وطار؛
لأنه أيقظ قوى نفسه التي كانت نائمة، 
وإن في النفس الإنسانية لَقُوًى إذا عرفتم كيف تفيدون 
منها صنعت لكم العجائب.
تنام هذه القوى، فيوقظها الخوف أو الفرح؛


ألَمْ يتفق لواحد منكم أن أصبح مريضًا، خامل الجسد،
واهِيَ العزم لا يستطيع أن ينقلب من جنب إلى جنب،
فرأى حيَّة تقبل عليه، ولم يجد مَنْ يدفعها عنه،
فوثب من الفراش وثبًا، كأنَّه لم يكن المريض الواهن الجسم؟
أو رجع إلى داره العصر وهو ساغب لاغب، 
قد هَدَّه الجوع والتعب، لا يبتغي إلا كُرْسِيًّا يطرح نفسه عليه،
فوجد برقية من حبيب له أنه قادم الساعة من سفره،
أو كتابًا مستعجلًا من الوزير يدعوه إليه؛ ليرقي درجته، 
فأحسَّ الخفة والشبع، وعدا عدوًا إلى المحطة، 
أو إلى مقرِّ الوزير؟



هذه القوى هي منبع السعادة 
تتفجر منها كما يتفجر الماء من الصخر نقيًّا عذبًا،
فتتركونه وتستقون من الغدران الآسنة، والسواقي العكرة ! يا أيها القراء

إنكم أغنياء، ولكنكم لا تعرفون مقدار
الثروة التي تملكونها، فترمونها؛ زهدًا فيها، واحتقارًا لها.

يُصاب أحدكم بصداع أو مغص، أو بوجع ضرس،
فيرى الدنيا سوداء مظلمة؛
فلماذا لم يرها لما كان صحيحًا بيضاء مشرقة؟
ويُحْمَى عن الطعام ويُمنع منه، فيشتهي لقمة الخبز 
ومضغة اللحم، ويحسد من يأكلها؛ 
فلماذا لم يعرف لها لذتها قبل المرض؟
لماذا لا تعرفون النِّعم إلا عند فقدها؟
لماذا يبكي الشيخ على شبابه، ولا يضحك الشاب لصباه؟
لماذا لا نرى السعادة إلا إذا ابتعدت عنَّا، 
ولا نُبْصِرها إلا غارقة في ظلام الماضي،
أو مُتَّشحةً بضباب المستقبل؟
كلٌّ يبكي ماضيه، ويحنُّ إليه؛ 
فلماذا لا نفكر في الحاضر قبل أن يصير ماضيًا؟



أيها السادة والسيدات:


إنا نحسب الغنى بالمال وحده، وما المال وحده؟
ألا تعرفون قصة الملك المريض
الذي كان يُؤْتى بأطايب الطعام، فلا يستطيع أن يأكل منها شيئًا، 
لما نَظَر مِن شباكه إلى البستاني 
وهو يأكل الخبز الأسمر بالزيتون الأسود، يدفع اللقمة في فمه،
ويتناول الثانية بيده، ويأخذ الثالثة بعينه،
فتمنَّى أن يجد مثل هذه الشهية ويكون بستانيًّا.
فلماذا لا تُقدِّرون ثمن الصحة؟ أَما للصحة ثمن؟
من يرضى منكم أن ينزل عن بصره ويأخذ مائة ألف دولار؟
...أما تعرفون قصة الرجل الذي ضلَّ في الصحراء،
وكاد يهلك جوعًا وعطشًا، لما رأى غدير ماء،
وإلى جنبه كيس من الجلد، فشرب من الغدير،
وفتح الكيس يأمل أن يجد فيه تمرًا أو خبزًا يابسًا،
فلما رأى ما فيه، ارتدَّ يأسًا، وسقط إعياءً،
لقد رآه مملوءًا بالذهب ! وذاك الذي لقي مثل ليلة القدر،
فزعموا،أنه سأل ربَّه أن يحوِّل كلَّ ما مسَّته يده ذهبًا،
ومسَّ الحجر فصار ذهبًا؛ فكاد يجنُّ مِن فرحته؛
لاستجابة دعوته، ومشى إلى بيته ما تسعه الدنيا،
وعمد إلى طعامه؛ ليأكل، فمسَّ الطعام،
فصار ذهبًا وبقي جائعًا، وأقبلت بنته تواسيه،
فعانقها فصارت ذهبًا، فقعد يبكي يسأل ربه أن يعيد إليه
بنته وسُفرته، وأن يبعد عنه الذهب!

وروتشلد الذي دخل خزانة ماله الهائلة،
فانصفق عليه بابها، فمات غريقًا في بحر من الذهب.




يـا سـادة


لماذا تطلبون الذهب وأنتم تملكون ذهبًا كثيرًا؟
أليس البصر من ذهب،
والصحة من ذهب، والوقت من ذهب؟ 
فلماذا لا نستفيد من أوقاتنا؟
لماذا لا نعرف قيمة الحياة؟

والعلامة ابن عابدين كان يطالع دائمًا،
حتى إنه إذا قام إلى الوضوء أو قعد للأكل
أمر من يتلو عليه شيئًا من العلم فأَلَّف (الحاشية).

والسَّرَخْسي أَمْلَى وهو محبوس في الجبِّ، 
كتابه (المبسوط) أَجَلَّ كتب الفقه في الدنيا.


وأنا أعجب ممن يشكو ضيق الوقت،
وهل يُضَيِّق الوقت إلا الغفلة أو الفوضى؛ 
انظروا كم يقرأ الطالب ليلة الامتحان، 
تروا أنَّه لو قرأ مثله لا أقول كلَّ ليلة، بل كلَّ أسبوع مرة
لكان عَلَّامَة الدنيا، 




بل انظروا إلى هؤلاء الذين ألَّفوا مئات الكتب 
كابن الجوزي والطبري والسيوطي، والجاحظ، 
بل خذوا كتابًا واحدًا كـ(نهاية الأرب)، أو (لسان العرب)، 
وانظروا، هل يستطيع واحد منكم أن يصبر على قراءته كله،
ونسخه مرة واحدة بخطِّه،
فضلًا عن تأليف مثله من عنده ؟



والذهن البشري، أليس ثروة؟
أما له ثروة؟ أما له ثمن؟ 
فلماذا نشقى بالجنون، ولا نسعد بالعقل؟
لماذا لا نمكِّن للذهن أن يعمل، 
ولو عمل لجاء بالمدهشات؟
لا أذكر الفلاسفة والمخترعين، ولكن أذكِّركم بشيء قريب منكم،
سهل عليكم هو الحفظ، إنكم تسمعون قصة البخاري
لمَّا امتحنوه بمائة حديث خلطوا متونها وإسنادها،
فأعاد المائة بخطئها وصوابها، 

والشافعي لمَّا كتب مجلس مالك بريقه على كفه،
وأعاده من حفظه، 

والمعرِّي لما سَمِع أرْمَنِيَّيْنِ يتحاسبان بِلُغَتهما،
فلما استشهداه أعاد كلامهما وهو لا يفهمه،

والأصمعي وحمَّاد الراوية
وما كانا يحفظان من الأخبار والأشعار، 

وأحمد وابن معين وما كانا يرويان من الأحاديث والآثار،

والمئات من أمثال هؤلاء؛ فتعجبون،
ولو فكَّرتم في أنفسكم لرأيتم أنكم قادرون على مثل هذا،
ولكنكم لا تفعلون.



انظروا كم يحفظ كلٌّ منكم من أسماء الناس، والبلدان، 
والصحف، والمجلات، والأغاني، والنكات، والمطاعم
وكم قصة يروي من قصص الناس والتاريخ،
وكم يشغل من ذهنه ما يمرُّ به كلَّ يوم من المقروءات،
والمرئيات، والمسموعات؛
فلو وضع مكان هذا الباطل علمًا خالصًا،
لكان مثل هؤلاء الذين ذكرت. أيهـا السـادة



إن الصحة والوقت والعقل، كلُّ ذلك مال،
وكلُّ ذلك من أسباب السعادة لمن شاء أن يسعد.

وملاك الأمر كلِّه ورأسه الإيمان،
الإيمان يُشبع الجائع، ويُدفئ المقرور،
ويُغني الفقير، ويُسَلِّي المحزون، ويُقوِّي الضعيف،
ويُسَخِّي الشحيح، ويجعل للإنسان من وحشته أنسًا، 
ومن خيبته نُجحًا.

وأن تنظر إلى من هو دونك، فإنك مهما قَلَّ مُرَتَّبك،
وساءت حالك أحسن من آلاف البشر
ممن لا يقلُّ عنك فهمًا وعلمًا، وحسبًا ونسبًا.

وأنت أحسن عيشة من عبد الملك بن مروان،
وهارون الرشيد، وقد كانا مَلِكَي الأرض.

فقد كان الرشيد يسهر على الشموع،
ويركب الدوابَّ والمحامل، وأنت تسهر على الكهرباء،
وتركب السيارة، وكانا يرحلان من دمشق إلى مكة في شهر،
وأنت ترحل في أيام أو ساعات. 



فيا أيها القراء


إنكم سعداء ولكن لا تدرون، 

سعداء إن عرفتم قدر النعم التي تستمتعون بها ..

سعداء إن عرفتم نفوسكم وانتفعتم بالمخزون من قواها..

سعداء إن طلبتم السعادة من أنفسكم لا مما حولكم ..

سعداء إن كانت أفكاركم دائمًا مع الله ..

فشكرتم كل نعمة، وصبرتم على كل بَلِيَّة،
فكنتم رابحين في الحالين، 
ناجحين في الحياتين.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


مقتطفات من كتاب صور وخواطر 
للشيخ علي الطنطاوي، دار المنارة، (ص17) بتصرف.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

جميل بوركتِ

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*شقراء وسط الملتحين* 

*بقلم محمد العوضي في جريدة الرأي العام الكويتية*
*" الملتحون" عرف عنهم التشدد، وحرص الإعلام الغربي وفي مقدمه الإعلام الأميركي على التأكيد أنهم شريرون، أما الشقراء فهي صحافية انكليزية الأصل والفصل... باختصار إنها (ايفون رايلي) التي اعتقلها نظام طالبان قبيل القصف الأميركي على أفغانستان* 
*بأيام والتي زارتنا في الكويت* *الأسبوع الماضي بدعوة من مركز «الوعي» للعلاقات العربية الغربية، الذي يهدف إلى فتح الحوار مع الغرب، ويدعو إلى التعرف على حقيقة ما عندنا لا من خلال الإعلام وإنما من خلال التواصل والحوار، ورغم أن عمر هذا المركز لم يتجاوز سنتين إلا انه بذل جهوداً إيجابية وأعلن أكثر من 90 فردا إسلامهم من خلاله.*
*الصحافية الانكليزية ايفون رايلي التي خطفت الأضواء أيام الحرب الأميركية على الأفغان ألقت محاضرة ممتعة الأسبوع الماضي في المركز تحكي فيها قصة اعتقالها من البداية إلى النهاية، وماذا خرجت من هذه التجربة من مفاهيم وانطباعات,,, عن أشياء كثيرة بما فيها مهمة الإعلام والإعلاميين ما شكل لها انقلابا وثورة على كثير مما يجري في عالم السياسة والاقتصاد والدين وحقوق الإنسان والدعاية المسيسة للجماهير وتضليل الشعوب,,, الخ..* 
*أطالت رايلي الحديث عن المعاملة الغريبة والحسنة والمبهرة لحركة طالبان تجاهها، مدة الأيام العشرة التي اعتقلت فيها، لقد ذكرت جرأتها عليهم وشتمها لهم وسخريتها منهم وتحديها لهم، وأخيرا البصقة القوية التي قذفتها في وجه أحد محاوريها,,, كل هذا وغيره من الإهانات والتحدي لم يكن له اثر على رجال الطالبان الذين استمروا في حسن معاملتها. قالت: حتى عندما اكتشفوا من أول لحظة أنني انكليزية متخفية في لباس أفغانية بعد أن سقطت مني الكاميرا وفضحتني على الحدود,,, لم يفتشوني شخصيا بل استدعوا امرأة قامت بتفتيشي بعيدا عن أعين الرجال,,,*  *عندما عرفوا من التحقيق معها أنها ليست عدوا وعدوها بإطلاق سراحها ووعدتهم هي بدورها أن تقرأ القرآن مصدر الأخلاق الإسلامية. تقول الشقراء الانكليزية ايفون رايلي التي أخفت شقار وجهها بحجابها بعد إسلامها: بعد إطلاق سراحي إجتمع مئات الصحافيين ينتظرون قنبلة تصريحاتي ضد الطالبان، فكان جوابي: لقد أحسنوا معاملتي فصدموا وخيم عليهم الصمت! ووفيت بوعدي وقرأت ترجمة القرآن، وتعرفت على الإسلام، ثم أسلمت وختمت محاضرتها بخاتمة تقولها في كل بلد وفي كل لقاء، قالت:*   *إنني ألقي محاضرتي عليكم باللبس الشرعي الإسلامي الذي أعطاني إياه نظام طالبان في السجن هناك.. وأحمد الله أنني سجنت في نظام طالبان الذي يصفونه بالشرير، ولم أسجن في معتقل غوانتانامو أو أبوغريب للنظام الأميركي الديمقراطي كيلا يغطوا رأسي بكيس ويلبسوني مريولا برتقاليا، ويربطوا رقبتي بحزام ويجروني على الأرض بعد أن يعروني!! ".*

----------

